# What's For Supper?



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

What's cooking at your house today? Everyone use up all of the turkey?

I had a doctor's appointment this afternoon, so before I left I made a 7-layer salad, put some BBQ pork chops in the oven along with some baked potatoes. With this we had some homemade onion cheese, bread and jelly, a pumpkin pie for dessert and apple cider to drink. 

*I started this new thread because we are trying to limit threads to 1000 posts.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm back on the diet. So, tonight at work, I'm having a humus on whole wheat sandwich, a peanut butter and honey on whole wheat and two bananas.

The turkey is gone. I cooked a 10-pounder on Saturday. Our oven is probably on its last legs. The breast and drumsticks were done perfect. The thighs and back were way-rare. I carved the bird and put the thighs back in the oven for half an hour.

I think that we're going to buy a roaster for Christmas dinner and butcher and braise the bird in pieces at about 275 or so for four hours.

I'll also try to figure out what's going on with the oven.

(They're having chichen masala at home.)

Oh, and when I saw the other thread locked, my first thought was, "Good golly! How could people get in a nasty fight about what's for supper?"


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanksgiving leftovers (ham and dressing).

The old *What's For Supper?* thread is at http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=291885 in case anyone gets nostalgic and wants to look.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well we had thanksgiving dinner at the in-laws so we don't have any leftover turkey to deal with. I do miss leftover turkey sandwiches. 

But today I got the crockpot out and cooked a pot of brown beans in it all day and this evening we made tater cakes out of leftover mashed taters. Also had cornbread and today I also thawed out a butter tub full of crawdads that I had in the freezer and fried them up this evening.

So, beans and cornbread, tater cakes, and crawdads. Food fit for an old countryboy (me).


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

two of us (dh and dd) had leftover three way chili and three of us had Ron's Hamburgers  Us three were out shopping for b-day presents in the cold with the van with no heater.......so we treated ourselves  i had Ron's chili cheeseburger, ds had frito chili pie and dd had Ron's bacon cheeseburger and we all split a half order of fries........splurged but was YUMMO good


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight I had an open-faced turkey and gravy sandwich. The remains of the bird are swimming gently in the Crockpot spa as I type..... tomorrow I will can broth and meat bits. I may or may not make a pot of turkey and rice soup. I'm about turkeyed out, doncha know.... ound:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Tonight for a change of pace, its Herb crusted lemon dijon salmon & brown rice, & a veggie,probably green beans.

Maybe home made whole wheat, Im using a bread machine I got at a swap meet for the 1st time, & its going right now.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It was a sunny but cold day so I worked in the grden a little. Pulled some carrots, cellery stalk and a kohlarabi. cut them all up and put in the refrigerator. I made a tater tot cassarole with a bunch of chanterrell mushrooms. Those carrots are sure good after a few frosts and there are a bunch more out there....James


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

We had shepard's pie to use up all our leftover mashed potatoes. I made the filling with half ground beef, half TVP, onion, garlic, beef broth, and about two teaspoons of Wochestershire sauce. Spread the mashed potatoes on top, and grated a little sharp cheddar on top of that. Baked at 350 for about 45 minutes. Served with french bread and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH wanted to grill steak but it's been a heavy rain all day and no signs of slowing down. The previously empty 5 gallon plastic bucket on the patio has been overflowing with rainwater all day. So, we each did microwave warmups of leftovers. He had meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes, coleslaw and a bread roll. I had fried chicken breast, gravy, pea salad, and a bread roll.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh I wish we had turkey! The downside of going to grandmas for the holiday! 

I threw a roast in the crock pot, Taters and carrots. Took the liquid out and made 2 quarts of gravy, which we used some of to smother the roast and Taters... Mmmmmmmmmmmm! 

The left over bit of roast was flaked apart, put in the gravy and put back in the crock pot, with diced Taters, carrots, and assorted other veggies, for stew. Pulled out enough stew for another dinner, added some more flour, and let it boil a bit until it thickened, and we will have pot pie one night. That's 3 dinners for 6 out of one small roast!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

broccoli, potato & cheese soup


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

At Thanksgiving, MIL brought up homemade kielbasa and pagash (raised dough made from cabbage). Last night we had some leftovers of that. Tonight, we're having leftover turkey with gravy, hash browns and maybe the last of the pagash. Oh, and we still have some pumpkin pie!!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

lasagna, garlic bread, a light salad of just simple greens. I have some canned tropical fruit that I may google to see if there is something more delightful to make with it. if not, then just the fruit from the can. hub loves that canned tropical fruit! it's a little strange to me, but since he loves it........boy do I have lots! lol


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight we're having:

~Maple Curry Pork Roast
~Spinach
~Oven Roasted Root Vegetables

And I'm trying a Sweet potato Pie for dessert. I have never had one or made one before


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight we're having:

~Maple Curry Pork Roast
~Spinach
~Oven Roasted Root Vegetables

And I'm trying a Sweet potato Pie for dessert. I have never had one or made one before


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Last night we had venison spaghetti with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what we'll have for dinner. I've got some strip steaks thawing. If it stops raining I'll go out and pick some Brussels Sprouts, if it doesn't we'll have a salad. We'll either have rice pilaf or mashed potatoes to go with it. I would prefer the rice and DH would prefer the potatoes. I'll probably let my 5 year old make the final decision between rice and potatoes when he gets home from school.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Turkey will last for another day. We are having turkey/peas in gravy over biscuits, sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce and stuffing. Ate the last of the pies after lunch today so no dessert for tonight.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Turkey and noodles with yeast rolls.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

We are having roasted chicken parts with some seasoning from Penzeys, leftover pasta primavera from last night on the side, mashed cauliflower for the low carb'ers and steamed zucchini and yellow squash. No dessert, but I made some zucchini bread yesterday if anyone gets a sweet snack attack.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

No turkey here, spent Thanksgiving alone with the dog...

Tonight? Hmm.. forgot to take out chicken from the freezer yesterday.. Maybe a nice juicy fast food double cheesburger.. with bacon and jalepenos, fries and a coke..

Can't remember the last time I had one.. 5-6 months ago I guess.

Or stop by the store and buy something to cook...

Nahh burger it is, I need to spend all available time under the 1954 1 ton army truck and get the restoration done and it back on the road by christmas..

The joys of being single..


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

tonight is dd's b-day so we are having her choice:

steak with sauteed onions
loaded baked potato
home guacomole and chips

and dessert since it is not her party night : 

key lime pie
or 
turtle pie


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Lentil soup and a salad on this gray, wet day.

Actually, I may quick-soak some beans and make a pan of cornbread. Kind of lentilled out; they're cheap and healthy so I try to make them weekly but enough is enough.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

tonight's gonna be pork chops, mashed potatoes with gravy, and a veg of some sort. to tired to make bread or dessert!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Chinese chicken salad with mandarin oranges and sesame sticks.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Made some Italian meatballs to go with the fresh tomato sauce I made earlier in the week, so spaghetti and meatballs with (obviously) tomato sauce. A little side salad. Some homemade sourdough bread... and even though I shouldn't, maybe just two of the chocolate covered peanut butter balls I made, getting started on the holiday candies.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We had turkey and sweet potato curry over rice, with homemade beer. No dessert; we're abstaining - until the next holiday dinner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

shake n bake pork chops
mac n cheese
green bean casserole

peanut butter blossom cookies for dessert


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well my 10 year old daughter has been slaying the squirrels around here. Everytime the dog(s) tree a squirrel behind the house she grabs the 22 rifle and goes looking for it. So to night we had squirrel and noodles, corn on the cob, and a salad. Peanut butter and syrup served on sliced bread for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dinner was tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. We had "left overs" for lunch, lol.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH got kinda wet but he managed to grill the steak. I think we've had close to 6" of rain since Sunday night. He ate a baked potato and a salad. I had a big salad of lettuce with carrots, tomatoes, and red pepper. Between the new fluid pills and the diet I've lost 11 pounds of mostly fluid in the past month. I still have endema ankles, but it's greatly improved.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Last night we had scrambled eggs, sausage, fried potatoes, toast and canned peaches. I had a doctor's appointment and was running very late, so that was a quick and easy meal.

Today I am heading to the community center to decorate the bulletin board for Christmas and I am helping some of the seniors learn to use the computer. After that I am going to my friend Nancy's to tie a quilt for her. So I am thinking we will make homemade pizza for supper~


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Tonight is carne adovada and black beans. I'll also make some corn tortillas to go with it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having tuna casserole and a salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We had shepherds pie yesterday and are having left overs tonight. 
Apple caramel pie and ice-cream for anyone that wants to burst. LOL


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Fat, fat and a little more fat 

Hubby requested fettuccine alfredo and chocolate cake.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

grilled steak ...
scalloped taters
peas

dessert will be sour cream raisin pie


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was beef roast, gravy, potatoes and carrots and a skillet of baked cornbread, again. :bored: Dessert was a bit more exciting. We had baked pears with a butter crumble topping.


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dried lima beans with country ham. Saladd & cornbread


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am making a pasta dish tonight. It's going to be vegetarian. I have canned tomatoes, herbs, mushrooms, peppers all at the ready and will make some garlic bread to go with it. 

Yum.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

last night, we had spaghetti, salad with lots of veggies, garlic toast from homemade ww bread, and key lime pie for dessert. quick and easy


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

fried salmon cakes, english peas, cornbread casserole and some kind of potatoes but I'm not sure yet. Peaches for dessert.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Tuesday evening after work I stopped by Kroger's for a markdown whole cooked chicken ($2.99 for the jumbo ones) as I passed the pizza area(take an bake ) I saw they had Alfredo sauce on markdown (reg $4.99 marked down to $2.99) grabbed one of those and some carrotts and snap peas (marked down from 2/$4 to .99 bought 3) while in the same area I got some baby green beans (usually2/$4 marked down to .99 each bought 3 ) tender young asparagus (usually 2/$4 marked down to $1.29 each bought 2 ) as well as a head of cauliflower marked down to $1.49 and a package of baby cuccumbers marked down to .99..found a box of sugar marked down to .99 as well as a loaf of honey wheat bread for .49(Kroger brand sell by date is 12-5)..
Came home and cut up the chicken ..saved the breast for sliced chicken sandwiches ..chopped up the dark meat and the wing meat and along with the carcus and fat in the crock pot with a whole quartered onion and some of the baby carrotts from the mix I bought and a few small garlic knobs that were beginning to wrinkle and some poultry seasoning and a glug of white vinegar and filled it with water ..turned it on high until morning (Wednesday ) and then turned it to med to cook ..
Took some of the dark meat I had saved back as well as half of the white and used the alfredo sauce and some of my Parm cheese from the freezer along with some sauteed garlic and had chicken alfredo for lunch with angel hair pasta ..steamed the asparagus ..green beans and the snap peas and carrotts and cauliflower (separately ) ..
made a small helping of each one all in one container along with some butter and lime zest salt and pepper ..took enough for my lunch as well as one of the team leaders at work ..with enough chicken alfredo to take to my Mom and Lil Sis today when I returned her car to her ..Will put the green beans in a pickling mixture as well as the asparagus to nibble on ..The cauliflower and snap peas and carrotts will be frozen for other meals ..
My homemade chicken broth smells amazing and I am thinking I will make some chicken noodle soup with it instead of canning it (cant resist the smell and it has me hungry for soup ) 
I am planning on using the rest of the fennel I had in the fridge and the baby cuccumbers to make a salad with ranch dressing and greek seasonings to have on hand for snacking the next few days ...
I love to find good things on markdown at Kroger's


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I still have turkey - everyone got sick of it so I put it in the freezer. Maybe next week I'll make a pot pie.

Last night I was kind of lame with supper. I made two frozen pizzas I got cheap on sale, but they weren't bad. I made up for the "cheater" meal by baking a batch of brownies with them. 

Tonight, I have no idea. I've been in such a rut lately, very uninspired.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Tonights its good ole country food....

Pinto beans seasoned with some bacon since i had no ham hock
fried taters
cornbread
and the meal would not be complete without big thick slices of onion....

yummm
cant wait!!!

dessert...we still have some sour cream raisin pie left....


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

catfish caught yesterday, hushpuppies, baked potato


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Have to do some shopping tonight so we are letting the 5 year old choose again, Greek or Chinese. He chose Greek


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

daughter requested pasta. boiled up some bowtie pasta, added some peas, some large shrimp, and a garlic alfredo sauce. uh huh! yum!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

We had stir fried beef, vegetables and rice along with oatmeal cookies.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Turkey and apple burgers, salad.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

curried swordfish with grilled lime veggies and rice. (long story...) It's good. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I wasn't feeling too well this evening. Took inspiration from Melissa (though we do this every few months or so, anyway) and made breakfast for dinner. Goetta, sausage links and pancakes. Kids love it, hubby not so much. I better make up for the last couple nights tomorrow and make something nice.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had grilled pork loin, baked potatoes with melted cheese, and a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

tonight I have planned spaghetti and homemade Asiago bread along with applesauce and some kind of chocolate cookie bars. The potatos last night turned out to be cheese fries.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am completely at a loss for tonight. I'll have to think of something soon!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I rarely get my hands on green beans, but did the other day, so we had those with a butterflied, brined and roasted chicken over sliced potatoes. So good on a gray chilly day, especially with DH working dawn to past-dark this week.

I did the green beans with the pioneer woman's recipe, as I have the unfortunate habit of undercooking them usually. Turned out perfectly and were so good, definitely a repeat recipe. 


Tonight, I have some wilty baby bok choy I need to do something with asap. I also have a bunch of cooked cranberry beans and bones for chicken stock. I'll probably poke around with that and see what I can make up.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

have huge tortilla shells, so it's mexican pizzas. vegetarian..lots of black olives, green pepper, onion, tomatoes, with cheddar & monteray jack cheese......with lots of olive oil as the base. with a bit of garlic. I layer the tortilla shells, so it's extra cheesy goodness. I love the easy menu of a Friday night!  hope to be out shopping tomorrow..then it's dinner out. saweeeeeet.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

leftovers here tonight, will reheat the pintos and potatos from last night along with small piece of steak that was leftover from the other night and will make SO a crab cake...bought six of them at the chicken store, easy fix for something he likes and i cant have, seafood allergy here...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Homemade French onion soup..leftover chicken marsala,rice & veggie.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Hubby gets paid every two weeks, and his favorite meal is pizza all the way! Since we VERY rarely eat out, maybe three times a year, the pizza is my way of thanking him for the hard work he does to bring home the paycheck that supports us and all the critters. He picks it up from the bestest little hometown pizza shack in our county. The dogs and chickens can smell him turning onto the dirt road two miles away.:nanner:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

It's snowing! 

we are having:

~Clam Chowder
~Pretzel Bread

and we have some Sweet Potato Pie leftover so there's dessert


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

no idea ..
need to find some things to cook for lunches for the next few days .

off to look in the pantry and freezer ..


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I had a steroid shot yesterday and it sends the glucose levels way way up so we had salmon patties and broccoli for supper. DH will have hisself some cheese dip and chips after while as a filler.lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes the Oldies are the Goodies.

Homemade Beef Stroganoff tonight with a lovely side salad and a glass of good wine. Who could ask for more?


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Cream of broccoli-cuz it's cold and my pulled tooth area hurts.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Last night we had vegetable soup, spinach calzones, canned pears, and brownies for dessert. I made a pan of brownies as normal, put thick homemade chocolate frosting on them, then crumbled Reese cups on top. They were very good.

Today we had crispy BBQ chicken legs, baked potaoes, salad with balsamic vinegar dressing, bread with mixed berry jam, and for dessert an orange/cherry fruit tart. We don't usually have dessert two nights in a row, but since it is hunting season we have had company.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

pot roast & gravy, mashed potatoes, green peas


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Backyard chicken, potato salad, broccoli and I was bad and made gravy that I put on my chicken and the man of the house puts it on bread. Delicious. Almost time for some ice cream.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

What is pretzel bread?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Today we're going to have breakfast for dinner. We do that every Monday. Today will be scrambled eggs, pancakes and sausage.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Tonight we are having smoked sausage, baked beans and cornbread. 

An Apple for afters.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're having fried fish again. The bucket of iced fish had a few more fillets in it than we thought. DH is fixing baked beans and there's fresh coleslaw left, and I'll probably fry some hushpuppies or cornbread to finish it out. Dessert is leftover apple cobbler.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds wonderful soulsurvivor!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I think just leftovers here today. I am in cleaning mode and there are a lot of leftovers in the fridge. Have a nice day everyone~


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

beef barley soup. we normally don't eat beef, but it was always my favorite soup my mom made me when I was sick. (I was a sickly kidlet, so fond memories of this soup) I think it's the barley that I love. 


Melissa, I'm making brownies with broken pieces of oreo cookies. will freeze, as it's one of the goodie treats for Christmas. I love the sound of yours, tho, so may need to bake those, too!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Yesterdays lunch at work was smoky links in homemade BB! sauce and steamed veggies 

last nights dinner after work was T Bone and baked potato with real butter and sour cream .

Today's lunch for work will be left overs from last nights dinner and cottage cheese and fresh pineapple .


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

giant salad!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

tonights supper will be leftovers from last night, KC Strip steak, fried cabbage, beans and i may whip up a banana pudding to bring to work tomorrow and will have a bit of it


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Pizza (homemade) night here! 
DH is busy with work, finals, and applications for doctorate programs so I splurged on some pepperoni to go with the usual toppings (onion, green pepper, pineapple). Salad to go with and leftover gingerbread for dessert. Yum.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Brown Rice/Mushroom stuffed chicken legs for the littles, breasts for the adults, with extra rice on the side, and black eyed peas and corn.

Then He and I are going out for dessert with friends.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

tonight is beef stroganoff and tomorrow is meatloaf. Then wed it is beef stroganoff leftovers and friday is meatloaf leftovers. Hahaha...I make enough that I dont have to cook again for a few days. Thursday we are going out to dinner to celebrate sil bday so that will be a steak for me =)


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Supper tonight will be pan-seared tuna steak, baked potato with butter, pureed butternut squash, and spinach salad with mushrooms and balsamic vinegar dressing.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's snowing here, so hot soup is in order. I'm making a curried chicken soup with some wild rice .


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Hamburger and rice casserole, green beans and wheat bread.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Minestrone soup, salad and bread. Made the no-kned bake in a hot cast iron dutch oven bread....OH so good!


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Fried chicken, navy beans cooked with sausage, onions, jalapeno peppers, baked sweet potato and cornbread.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Last night,

Muffaletta sandwiches on homemade bread... yummy!

Tonight,

Pot roast, mashed red taters, carrots (cooked with the roast) and home grown green beans. Nom,nom!

dawn


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Pulled pork and gravy over a thick slice of homemade bread. Green beans. Apple butter pumpkin pie with ice cream.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Baked lemon herb chicken breasts, garlic mashed taters and fried corn.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover pot roast & gravy. Potato pancakes from leftover taters. Leftover peas.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Beef soup with onion, carrots, peas, and garlic. My house smells amazing. 

I haven't decided if I want to put lentils in it yet...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

leftovers. Sausage, taters, fresh mushrooms, onions, carrots all cooked together with herbs and seasoning. Was good.

While that was cooking, I made cauliflower cheese (soy flour used for the sauce), and baked sweet potatoes rubbed with olive oil and salt. 

We will have that tomorrow.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm making pasta with Italian sausage, mushrooms, olives and lots of garlic.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

It is so cold and windy today and tonight will be down to 4 degrees (not including what it will 'feel like' with the windchill)

So tonight we are having:

Jalapeno Chicken Enchiladas
Chili Beans

and Mexican Hot Cocoa


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Tonight it's pinto beans with big chunks of bacon and onion, broccoli with cheese, cornbread and a slice of pumpkin cake. Hubby's friend at work gave him a pumpkin cake for Christmas. It was made by a local bakery and is delicious.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Chili in the Crock Pot with biscuits and salad.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Potato Ham Cheese Bake
Peaches
Tea


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Scott's Birthday today! He is a pretty nice son-in-law. We had sloppy joes, potato salad, fresh vegetables, oranges, chips, and chocolate mint cookies instead of cake.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

spaghetti with meat sauce with lotsa garlic
coleslaw
garlic bread with lotsa garlic


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Cold (for here) tonight, so a creamy Alfredo chicken soup with chopped broccoli, peppers, carrots and onions... warm homemade sourdough bread on the side.

For dessert I just had to make those @#$#!! peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate.... I'll send most of them home with the friend who's coming to dinner. Otherwise, I may as well rub them straight on my butt.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Roast beef, baked sweet potatoes, beets, salad with some of the ripened tomatoes from the basement. At this rate, we should have tomatoes til Christmas, yay! Canning a batch of antelope/moose/deer stew that cooked on the woodstove all day. Helped keep the house warm, and using up things in the freezer to make room for the new deer.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pulled pork sandwiches, baked potato and a green salad. I bought 8 boneless pork tenderloin roasts for 99 cents a pound. Beautiful meat, trimmed of all fat. I put one in a covered dish with herbs, sea salt and a little water, covered, 300 degrees for 3 1/2 hours. Made my own sauce with homemade ketchup, brown sugar, a little mustard and some onions sauteed in butter. Shredded the pork, mixed together and served on homemade buns. Friday, I will use another one, cut into chops, baked with a little maple syrup and pineapple, baked yam and orange jello with pineapple and shredded carrots....James


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow! Everyone's menus sound so yummy!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Chili and cornbread. Making fudge today too. Will have some for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night we had fish again, baked this time. That tub of frozen fillets had a lot more than was marked on the container. In the past 3 nights DH and I have managed to eat 50 bluegill or a 100 fillets, whatever. Anyone feel like going for a swim?

I don't have a clue what we're going to eat tonight but I can promise it won't be fish.

:umno:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Supper is already done...so I might make fudge tonight.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Tonight I'm going to make brown rice with shrimp and stir fried veggies (bok choy, carrots, mushrooms, onions).


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

We are having bow-tie pasta with tomato sauce that is simmering in the crockpot, along with a big salad. I am still picking lettuce from the garden, but it is snowing right now so not sure how much longer the lettuce will last.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I'm using up chicken meat from a roast chicken and making stir fry with broccoli, onions, peppers. I'll add a couple of spoonfuls of all-fruit apricot jam and a pinch of red pepper seeds.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

chicken & dumplings. big, fluffy dumplings..YUM! lots of carrots, onion, and put me in the lotsa garlic camp. a few taters floating in there for hubs. hot baked apples.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

chili dogs


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I woke up this morning thinking about scalloped potatoes and ham. So we are having that along with corn and chunky applesauce.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Yesterday's lunch for work was chicken thighs I had vacuumed sealed a couple months ago with rosemary and garlic browned and then simmered with some Anne Chung's Sweet and Spicy Korean sauce with a bit of water added.

I also made some brown rice cooked in coconut juice and my home dehydrated tomatoes with basil/ garlic and my home dehydrated button mushrooms , golden raisins and a chopped apple to add a bit more sweetness .
I divided the rice and to one half I added some lime zest and juice .
To the other half I added some red wine vinegar and greek seasonings with a bit of dehydrated orange zest ..
I made a salad of tiny grape tomatoes and sliced baby cucumbers with rice wine vinegar a bit of sugar and garlic/onion powder which marinated until dinner time ..

Oh My Goodness !!! 

All was outstanding and will be a repeat on my menus in the future for certain sure !

I will be shopping in my freezer and pantry for meals to cook these next 2 days off and doing the big cook for my meals at work for the next week ..

I will be looking for inspiration here and in the archives since you all are awesome cooks ..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Last night was Bambi Joe's and salad. Tonight (1 hrs before dinner) and I have NO CLUE!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I made 3 kinds of tomato sauce today and canned most of it before my wrist started to hurt so badly that an ice pack was in order (broken, still in cast. So we're having speghetti, home-grown asparagus, and homemade almond cookies for dessert. Probly make some hot cocoa to go with.) Any leftovers get frozen in storage tubs so hubby can take for lunch.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It was biscuits and sausage gravy. Breakfast for dinner....James


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

tonight im makin chicken fried steaks, mashed taters gravy and seasoneed green beans
thinkin i make bake a peach cobbler or cake....both sound good!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tonight... probably a salad to make up for the overindulgence caused when someone bakes several batches of cookies a day, all week long. LOL.

Last night, I had a chicken I needed to use so I roasted it and made potatoes and green beans. I made DH try my peanut brittle because it seemed... wrong... to me, but he liked it.

I now need to make more peanut brittle. :help:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Trying a new crock pot recipe: Corn Bread Topped Frijoles.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am exhausted. It's been a dreadful day, so I may go to the local chinese and get chicken low mein for us all.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Roasted salmon, shrimp cocktail, spinach salad. Probably mashed potatoes to go with it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

baked ziti with sausage and a sprout salad, followed by Christmas caroling at the local nursing home with the boys scouts, and some cookies and cocoa served by the seniors


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds lovely beaglebiz. 
Well I spent my hard earned earnings today on chinese. I was and am, beyond tired.


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

Roasted pork tenderloin w/rosemary and garlic, onions 'n carrots...summer squash and green onions sauteed in butter, sweet potatoes baked 'til tender, then sliced and slightly caramelized, and bread pudding w/Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla ice cream and warm rum sauce for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled chicken, roasted taters and carrots with butter and garlic, and grilled butter toast.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

fish, cole slaw, baked potato


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is making up 10 lbs of meatloaf to freeze into individual loaves. We'll probably have one of those tonight and if so I'll make mashed potatoes, gravy and a veggie. Also have a nice loaf of french bread to top with mozarella and broil.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I have six big, beautiful green peppers, so it's stuffed peppers tonight. I love lots of shredded monteray jack cheese mixed in the rice/meat. soooo good! lots of marinara sauce over all. probably that'll be it. we like to eat light on the weekends.  (this will be two dinners..yummo!) 

this will kill those of you sick of Thanksgiving turkey, but I have a 16 lb. turkey for roasting tomorrow. all the trimmings. we never get sick of turkey. lol (that's not exactly eating 'light', but will have tons to freeze for dinners in a flash when we get too busy)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

when i was getting all of the free turkeys before thanksgiving, I cut the breast off a few of them, cubed, and froze in speidie marinade (an upstate New York vinegrette type of marinade). I took a package of these to make kebob on the grill with some peppers, onions and whatever other vegetables I can thin of to put on the skewers. I also made some home made pitas to go with it....YUM


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I see the wife has bought a couple long loaves of bread, so it must be pizza bread for us today. She didn't get any anchovies though. :grump:

Nomad


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

It's breakfast for dinner tonight - eggs, beef bacon, biscuits and cantaloupe.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Barbecue pork, baked potatoes with sour cream, etc.., sauteed mixed greens with balsamic vinegar and feta cheese, stir fried cabbage, and salad.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Had to go out to buy printer ink to get some insurance stuff ready to mail. It was late so I picked up a pizza at KMart. Five dollars for a large pepperoni & it was pretty good.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

We had sauteed squid with smoked paprika and garlic butter sauce, rice, sauteed baby artichokes and mushrooms and spinach salad. Yum!


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

We had to work six days this week, so dinners were kinda lame. I baked chicken breasts and had rice last night. So today I'm going to use the left over chicken and make shepherds pie for dinner. I think I'll make a pumpkin pie and dinner rolls also. It's cold cold cold, so after chores, it will be nice to be inside puttering around the house!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH has had a small tub of sliced deer loin frozen in ice thawing out in the fridge. He put the loins into water/milk to soak daily and has been draining off the blood and changing the milk soak daily for a couple of days now. This afternoon he's going to drain, dry and coat the loin slices in a batter and fry them. He's made a fresh batch of coleslaw and a casserole of beans with bacon to finish out the meal.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Yesterday was tomato-lentil-bulgur soup with swiss chard, served with fresh bread & cheese.

Tonight hubby's beer brewing friends are coming over so he's making chicken and couscous and more fresh bread. They're bringing salad and dessert. Everyone's bringing beer, of course. :buds:


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Green chile beef stew and homemade whole wheat rolls


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken & dumplings, salad.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

pinto beans, italian mac and cheese with bacon bits, ham, cole slaw, bread and butter pickles....


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Murray, I thought we were the only squid eaters!!! love them, your dish looks yummy...
I made blanco y ***** frijole chile con carne 
(fancy way of saying chili with white and black beans)..was a good choice, the guys did paintball in the Poconos, and came home tired, sore, cold and hungry


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Tonight its shepherd pie, with broccoli & collard greens in it. I love collard greens,& always look for ways to add it into something. I admit its an acquired taste & for me I have some health reasons for taking it.

I love the all in one pan aspect of shepherds pie too.

And chocolate cake.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Rice concoction, more or less a jambalaya but with smoked kielbasa type sausage instead of anduille. Had onion, green pepper, celery and lots of tomato in it so I didn't make a veg on the side. With homemade potato bread, and if I do say so myself, it was some of the better bread I have made.


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a super simple dinner tonight: beer brats, noodles with olive oil & rice vinegar, and honeycrisp apple slices. 

During dinner I baked two loaves of sourdough and I have a batch of kaiser rolls in the oven right now.


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

We had a casserole I'd froze right after Thanksgiving: turkey breast, orzo pasta (no rice here), stir fry veg, cream cheese, cheddar cheese. Not too bad, added some garlic and kosher salt, the 11 yr old DD ate 2 helpings of it. Tomorrow, one of our hens and homemade noodles.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Buy one--get one free Whoppers from Burger King.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> Murray, I thought we were the only squid eaters!!! love them, your dish looks yummy...
> I made blanco y ***** frijole chile con carne
> (fancy way of saying chili with white and black beans)..was a good choice, the guys did paintball in the Poconos, and came home tired, sore, cold and hungry


Thank you. I love squid. There's so many different things you can do with it. Your chili sounds really good.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is pulled pork bbq on onion buns, oven baked potato wedges and coleslaw. If I can keep myself in first gear here I'm going to start a pot of vegetable soup to have tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled steak, baked potato and a lettuce salad.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We had Raspberry Balsamic Chicken and Pierogis


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had bacon cheeseburgers w/chips and blueberry pie w/ice cream for dessert. Today was my mil's 88th b-day and that was her request for supper


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

The upscale grocery store in our neighborhood offers a wonderful salad bar and at least four kinds of soup each day for those who are sick and tired of fast food for lunch.  One of my favorites they carry is Burgoo. Now, I am aware that Burgoo is a traditional southern soup/stew and people have their own cherished recipes. But I just love this grocery's burgoo. Theirs is made with pork. So whenever I have leftover pork roast, if I don't make it into bbq pulled pork, I imitate the store's burgoo.

I don't cook from recipes very often, so -- basically it's a vegetable soup with diced pork roast, onions, celery, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, green pepper, with tomato sauce and chicken broth. I add pepper and garlic and maybe some basil - but I was out of tomato sauce and had to use canned spaghetti sauce instead so I didn't add any seasonings. 

WOW it was good!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

That soup sounds really good Peacock and vegetable is my very favorite. I've never tried spaghetti sauce in it though and I bet that was a good taste. 

Tonight was pan fried deer loin, gravy, herbed potatoes and cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was sliced turkey in gravy, oven baked stuffing, mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce from a can. The stuffing was frozen last year. It was very good.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I have some cottage cheese to use up so we're having Deluxe Mac & Cheese with leftover roasted vegetables and chickpeas.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Spent the day grocery shopping, getting hair cuts, dropping off FedEx and some other errands. 

I'm thinking left over chicken and dumplings... Not my finest meal but I'm tired!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

We had lemon pepper roasted chicken, salt potatoes and a broccoli/cauliflower combo. Sliced fresh Florida oranges and grapefruit for a snack attack later


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I made sourdough impossible taco pie!!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Julieq,

That sounds perfect to me!

We are on a Pierogi kick 

I found a recipe on the back of the package layering pierogis, topping with tomatoes and sauce, green bell pepper, pepperoni and mozzarella  Good and filling (and not Weight Watcher friendly I'm sure )


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Crappie my husband caught yesterday, slaw, fried potatoes, hush puppies


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Our really rain day turned into a sunny high of 65 day. It's entirely gorgeous here! Makes me want to go drag my bare feet through some plowed dirt...

Tonight is grilled steak, Italian noodles, carrot coins in butter, and a lettuce salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

wanda1950 said:


> Crappie my husband caught yesterday, slaw, fried potatoes, hush puppies


Color me green with envy!


Not sure what we are having tonight, I have some wild caught fish in the freezer, so may make something similar to above.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I have no idea! I'd like to do something special for the solstice, but I won't get home from milking until after 7-7.30 pm.

Hmmmm....what to do?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Same as me? Got fish? Doesn't take long to batter and fry.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

corn that i grew in my city garden for the first time. never had crappie. i'm sure i would like it though. seeing as how i practically live on fish. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Same as me? Got fish? Doesn't take long to batter and fry.


 Hubby won't eat fish


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hubby is crazy! Can you do him some fried chicken while enjoying some fried fish?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cold and raining here so the perfect day for roast loin of pork, potato latkas, and broccoli.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I made whole wheat rotini with steamed broccoli rabe, which I tossed in garlic and crushed red pepper flakes, sauteed in EVOO. Looks amazing!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Cold and raining here so the perfect day for roast loin of pork, potato latkas, and broccoli.


Last night we had brisket, latkes and broccoli. 

Tonight it's Moroccan beef casserole and rice.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I love reading what everyone's menus are except for the fact that I am coveting 

We are having:

~Baked Tilapia
~Baked Potatoes
~Salad

After all of the sugar consumption I need something healthy


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

We're having fried fish sandwiches.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Last night was a porketta, broccoli and risotto. The kids love porketta, so I made a huge one, and they made sandwiches to take to school today. tIm still thinking about what to m ake tonight...I need to check out the freezer for some inspiration...problem is, its overflowing with the beef I recently got (neighbors cow)...maybe I will make some kind of swiss steak.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

no one cooking tonight?? we had hot sliced turkey sandwiches, more broccoli (I have quite a bit of fresh) and mashed sweet potatoes, side of orange/cranberry compote


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi beaglebiz and we must be on similar wave lengths of what to have for supper. We had baked sweet potatoes which we mashed on our plate and seasoned with butter. It was rainy all day so pulled a meatloaf out of the freezer and baked that too. Had a can of cold pineapple for dessert.


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

I am sick and have no energy, especially after hosting a sugar cookie house decorating party for a 4, 5, & 6 year old. My husband offered to give me the night off and go out for my very favorite cuisine on the planet- THAI. I gladly accepted and had a super hot green curry that hopefully will clear out my sinuses.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Red_Hen,

I hope that you will be feeling better soon!

We are having:

~Pork Roast in a cherry-rosemary marinade
~Roasted Potatoes
~Spinach


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Another thread got me thinking about dinner tonight and I think I am on my way to the kitchen to make carrots, new potatoes, celery, corn, garlic, and lentils slow cooked. Yummm....


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're having beef roast with mashed potatoes and gravy, cooked combo of peas and carrots, and baked cornbread. Dessert is spice cake with whipped cream.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have some gyro meat and all the fixings to make gyros, but for once I don't fancy them, so not sure yet. 


Maybe just some homemade soup.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> corn that i grew in my city garden for the first time. never had crappie. i'm sure i would like it though. seeing as how i practically live on fish. ~Georgia.


I'm sure you would like it--it's a very mild tasting fish & very good breaded & fried.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Went to Cracker Barrel as gift. I had chicken fried steak & gravy, mashed potatoes, okra, & pinto beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cracker Barrell always has good food and service. We have a new one that's opened up in Bardstown that we haven't tried yet. Maybe later in the week would be a better time for us to go. 

Tonight is going to be an easy menu of grilled ribeye steak, twice baked potatoes and a salad.

Joy and Peace everyone.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Pad se ew and black bean soup with ancho peppers.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

celery sticks

Ff they hurry up and get done with this emergency surgery I may have a chance of making it to the In-laws for supper but it's not looking like that's gonna be happening. But...if not, oh well, I don't mind the over time!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I have chicken thawing. Not sure what I'm going to do with it....maybe make up some pasta and top it with the chicken and red sauce?? I hate trying to cook when I'm not hungry, lol, but if we are going to make it to church tonight I need to get on it....and since it's the adult choirs year to do service I don't want to miss it (my kids are in kids choir...so on their years I'm so tired of the musical/music by December that going isn't as much fun)


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We're new at trying to make gluten-free meals, so I'm staring at a cookbook trying to figure out how to make biscuits or cookies. 
Otherwise we're having scalloped cauliflower and sauteed swiss chard and some warm spiced mead.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Looks like turkey again  Didn't have stuffing yesterday with it, so likely will tonight. Shame I don't have any bread made, sandwiches sound good.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

~Pork Roast w/gravy
~Stuffing
~Green Beans
~Chocolate Pecan Pie for dessert


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Beef/mushroom/wine gravy over penne noodles. Left over roast beef from Christmas eve dinner.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh Julieq, that sounds so good!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Good old spaghetti. Although we barely ate any of the ham everybody wants something different. The ham was fork tender too! My DH actually decided to cook new york strip on Christmas eve even though he knew I was doing a ham. So you know what everyone else ate!


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Pumpkin and ham soup with the leftover ham from Christmas, the leftover pumpkin purÃ©e from pumpkin rolls and extra apples that have been in my fridge awhile. Best throw together (fridge clean out recipe) ever!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

letsee.....I had some blackwalnuts, winter squash, and cabbage tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We aren't actually eating supper tonight. DH wants to stay awake to watch the University of Louisville game. So we're munching on chicken wings and ranch dip, along with fresh veggie dippers, crackers, and cheese.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

soulsurvivor, that sounds perfect!

We had:

~Hot Turkey Sandwiches
~Sweet Potato Casserole
~Cranberry Sauce


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I put all the leftovers, turkey, gravy, veggies, into a crock pot and let it simmer all day long. Served it with mashed potatoes last night and it was delicious. Will be having the same tonight.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Red beans and rice, with leftover sausage in it. Homemade tortillas. Will use up the leftover green beans for a vegetable.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Spinach Chicken Enchiladas and cucumber salad. Cheesecake marbled with nutella.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had beef roast with gravy, caramelized onions and potatoes, and cornbread.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

have some ham, cabbage, potatoes, and a bit of onion simmering in the crockpot. my mom always made it, and it's comfort food for me. I make it a bit thicker than she did, but she was stretching it for 5 people on a budget. hub hates it...go figure, since he loves ham, cabbage, potatoes, and onions. LOL! he is having some pasta I had frozen. making some rolls. it's very cold today, so comfort food will be yummy!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Turkey and noodles here tonight.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chuck roast, potatoes and onions in the crockpot with gravy and hot yeast rolls.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is baked fish, potato wedges, and coleslaw.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having hash made from the leftover ham dinner we had on Sunday.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Cereal


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Ham, eggs, toast. Not much time or inspiration to be found tonight.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Had turkey pot pie. The littles asked for seconds!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Just going with an old stand-by tonight: Steak, fried potatoes, salad, and cherry pie for dessert. I am headed out shopping, looking for some Christmas mark-downs.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Boy, that cherry pie sounds good. Haven't had that in like forever! Tonight is going to be baked fish again with herbed potatoes and broccoli. 

DH is making deviled eggs and Killer Pecans for appetizers to serve tomorrow. Also will have several crockpots going with meatballs in one and pulled BBQ pork in another.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

My Mom brought it for our Christmas Eve Open House and there was so much food I popped it in the freezer. So I figured I would get it out for tonight.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

soulsurvivor, what are Killer Pecans?

Cherry pie does sound good...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

bajiay said:


> soulsurvivor, what are Killer Pecans?
> 
> Cherry pie does sound good...


They're called Almost Killer Pecans because there is a product that's sold commercially called Killer Pecans and nobody wants a lawsuit for infringement on their recipe. But the recipe we use tastes exactly the same as the one that's sold for $25 for just a few ounces.

Hope you enjoy this. It's the most addicting taste in the world and you can't eat just a few.

Almost Killer Pecans

1/3 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
1 large egg white
2 teaspoons vegetable oil
3 cups pecan halves

In a bowl mix together all the dry ingredients. Then whisk in the wet ingredients. Then stir in the pecans to coat with the mixture.

Spread the pecans into an oiled nonstick 10"x15" baking pan. Bake at 300, stirring around a time or two for 20 to 25 minutes or until crisp and light brown.

Cool 5 minutes. Use a wide spatula to loosen the nuts and cool completely. Serve or store airtight at room temp up to 2 weeks.

They are always the first appetizer to disappear at a party.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Nothing exciting tonight.
Steak fingers, mac & cheese and pinto beans, lol
It was an instant night. Guess it beats feeling the need to go out


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Since I am at work, I brown bagged it of course with homemade bagal with homemade humas spread and organic celery to munch on and the last of the stored homegrown pears


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bacon, scrambled eggs, biscuits & gravy.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Roasted cod, mashed potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was roast and gravy, herbed potatoes, lima beans and cornbread. Tonight is going to be pinto bean soup and cornbread.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night we planned to grill out. Then it started pouring rain!! 

Had burgers on the George Foreman with baked potatoes, salad, and jello with strawberries.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Pea soup, corn bread and chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Had country ribs, collard greens, black eyed peas and yellow rice last night...
Not sure tonight yet....


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Kale and white beans, seasoned with onion, garlic, and hot red pepper flakes. Amazing!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Shrimp and grits tonight with mixed veggies.....very tasty!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Another mess of crappie with white beans, slaw, fried potatoes & hush puppies.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was kielbasa and pagach from Thanksgiving and black bean salad. Tonight is homemade stromboli with salad and leftover black bean salad.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Salmon patties and a vegetable blend stir-fried in olive oil. Vanilla bean ice cream if anybody needs dessert.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Seems like we'd be getting tired of it, but I baked another turkey today!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Stroganoff tonight. 
Last night we had bean soup (w a little left over ham) and cornbread.


----------



## turkeyhunter (Dec 30, 2011)

chicken soup with taters/maters/okra & corn cooked in crock pot and corn bread in iron skillet--really good on a cold night


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

dried limas c ooked with ham, Mexican cornbread


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Vegetable beef and barley soup with homemade rolls and butter. Had the granddaughters here for supper. Now I have leftovers for tomorrow except for the rolls...they always disappear. We had cookies for dessert. Sometimes it's the simplest meals on a cold night that are the most satisfying


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Really cold so we had homemade vegetable beef soup and cornbread.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Potato soup.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

me thinks tuna casserole, had taco salad the last 3 days for lunch


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Meatballs in the crock pot with garlic bread and salad.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

smoked pork chops, seasoned potatoes and brocolli/cauliflower 530 calories yummy


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Trying to eat healthier 

~Baked Tilapia
~Tossed Salad
~Sweet Potatoes


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh came home from the store last night with a huge pack of ribs he found that were marked down because the vacuum seal had been broken. I applied a dry rub, a little bbq sauce, let them sit overnight, and now have them slow baking in the oven. Still need to think up a good side dish to serve along side.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I made Brunswick stew and cornbread.. I didn't add any pork--since I am trying to get my dh to eat better and he has been munching on a ham--from NewYrs...


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Now that sounds good hillbillygal!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

We completely cheated. I had my tonsils out on Friday and although I put many freezer dinners together the church still organized some carry in dinners for us. The family that came tonight brought us KFC now - you know I had to go a have some-very carefully with the fixins' mashed potatoes and gravy as well as a biscuit. My tummy says thank you very much friends! Although the salt about made it impossible to eat.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was sausage and white gravy, mashed potatoes, lima beans, and cornbread.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Tonights meal at work will be chili pulled from the freezer ,all I need to do is cook some broken spaghetti as a filler and take some crackers and butter ..will get something out to thaw for tomorrows meal.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Pizza!!!!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Corned beef, roasted potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Cheese stuffed ravioli with homemade sauce and goat meatballs.


----------



## barefooted (Jul 31, 2004)

Mashed rutabagas, butter beans, homemade bread, with homemade butter.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Porketta, mashed potatoes, blackeyed peas and corn


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH made turkey melt sandwiches with sliced turkey and swiss cheese on hotdog buns and put under the broiler. Also had stuffed baked potatoes with sour cream and onions on top and a bowl of cold peaches thawed from the freezer.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

white beans & cornbread with cole slaw


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled steak, veggie grill pak with potato, garlic and onion and a side salad of lettuce and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday I made pasta e fagioli in the crock pot. Was surprised that DH really liked it! Having leftovers tonight with salad and ambrosia made from some oranges that I needed to use up.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Bratwursts, baked beans and mashed potatoes. Boys are all happy!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having stuffed roasted chicken, winter squash w/butter, brown sugar and cinnamon, spinach and mashed potatoes & gravy. Oh, and there's a loaf of bread in the oven too.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Making mini meat loaves for work the next few days as well as baby lima beans and some kind of rice .My Mom took my Lil Sis and I out to eat and we went to Subway ,I got a foot long Steak and Cheese and have half of it for my dinner tonight .I have a Carrot Cake Mix in the pantry (bought on mark down a while ago ) and will be making it to take to work tomorrow for a member of managements birthday .Also have Italian Sausage Links thawed so need to cook that for lunches at work as well and will use the peppers and onions I had frozen this past summer (got the peppers on markdown and vacuum sealed them when they were 4/$1,LOL have enough to last until sometime next summer I am thinking with the amount I bought at the time )


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

last night made swiss steak over egg noodles and fried okra, tonight will be leftovers...


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight is:

~Spaghetti with Bolognese Sauce (a recipe from www.skinnytaste.com)
~Tossed Salad
~French Bread (I am trying a new recipe that looks better than my standby)


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Chili and cornbread


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

beef stew from the freezer--an easy & good supper.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Homemade chicken parmesan with spaghetti,Italian green beans and garlic bread


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Still entirely too warm and sunny here to be January! The grill is still our best buddy and had grilled chicken breasts and sliced those into a big bowl of pasta tossed with steamed broccoli and red peppers. Mixed it together with a sauce made from sour cream and dry Italian seasonings along with some parmesan cheese. Also had a peach cobbler made with peaches I froze back in the summer.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

time to roast another big turkey, and while I took it out of the freezer Fri. to thaw in the fridge......geez, I feel like I birthed a baby this morning getting the neck/packet out. it's in the oven, so will have all the fixens. yesterday was pork roast, oven roasted potatoes, corn, and biscuits. I have a want for homemade turkey pot pie, so that will be tomorrow.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Remains of the Day  (in other words, leftovers )


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Lasagna casserole and a salad. Debating about whether or not I want to make cookies or something for dessert...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Homemade chicken and dumplings with cornbread.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

mexican here tonight....burritos and quesadelias with spanish rice, there are two pies in the oven, apple for SO and Peach for me ;-) so that will be dessert for several days


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

sausage hoages in maranara sauce for the kids... if there's enough for me and hubby too. LOL

If not, I'll make some lettuce wraps or something...


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Cajun red beans and rice with jalapeno cornbread


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

meatloaf, lima beans, zucinni pancakes. Tonight will be leftover limas, leftover kraut & weenies & maybe some fried taters.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Shepherds pie and salad. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Blackeyed peas, corn bread, taters, and iced tea!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

teriyaki chicken, broccoli and garlic mashed taters


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Lose weight chicken vegetable soup


----------



## Joan1969 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tonight I did ground beef and vegetables with rice, topped with cheese. Easy, just the kind of thing to use up the food you happen to find available, and a good way to get a great variety of vegetables. The kids really liked it.

Joan


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was beef short ribs, mashed potatoes, cornbread and a veggie mix of steamed cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Pinto beans w/ bacon, coleslaw and cornbread, hit the spot!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Organic leaf lettuce, baby spinach and chicken with Thai peanut dressing!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Butterbeans cooked with big chunks of bacon, mac and cheese, broccoli I picked today and cornbread. Homemade Cornmeal Pie for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

saulsbury steak, green beans, mashed potatoes & gravy--made enough for neighbor who had knee surgery today & MIL who fell & hurt her shoulder last night. Used three lbs of ground meat & 2 quarts of beans. I must brag & say it's one of my meals people like best. MIL licked her plate clean & every bite is gone here. I feel so happy when people love the food!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cold and snow and had bean soup with cornbread and fried apples.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Really cold out there but nice and toasty inside. Tonight is polish sausage in kraut, mashed potatoes and fried apple pies.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Cold here too so making gumbo for supper with big chunks of toasted buttered homemade bread.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I experimented today, I cooked a pot roast on our wood stove. 
It was so tender and yummy. We had baked potatoes and green
beans with it. Homemade chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Polish sausage with Kraut here too, maybe some German potato salad

leftover peach and apple pie for dessert


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Taco's tonight.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Baked ziti, a medley of carrots, brocolli and cauliflower, salad, garlic bread made from HM ww bread I made this morning.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

chili, peach cobbler


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Homemade spaghetti sauce and pasta, tossed greens salad with french dressing, and garlic bread. Banana bread for later with a caramel sauce.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Left over sloppy joes, coleslaw, and a 29 cent beef&bean burrito from Aldi.

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Beef and veggie stir fry.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

terriaki steak tips w/salad.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

tonight was golumpki with rye bread, yesterday I made some spinach/cheese ravioli and a salad for DH and I, my mom had the kids


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a turkey in the oven, and am making all the fixings. I got several for free around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Tonight I am going to have fried sausage, baked buttercup squash, cornbread dressing, and a fresh vegetable tray. Kadia is making white cupcakes with strawberry frosting.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> tonight was golumpki with rye bread, yesterday I made some spinach/cheese ravioli and a salad for DH and I, my mom had the kids


You can send some golumbki our way although DH won't eat the cabbage!! :shrug:

Last night I made French Onion Soup. Leftovers tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Meatloaf, mashed taters, cabbage and a homemade mushroom and onion gravy.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

rerun on the chili


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Stir fry over ww pasta. Stir fry made with things grown and frozen last summer (snap peas, brocoli, kale) carrots and leftover chicken cooked in hot wing sauce. Yum. Salad also.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> You can send some golumbki our way although DH won't eat the cabbage!! :shrug:
> 
> Last night I made French Onion Soup. Leftovers tonight.


HA HA...reminds me of my children at a young young age "I dont WANT to eat blanket" LOL (the cabbage)
I ADORE home made French Onion Soup...YUMMM!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Lunch was roast beef with potatoes, carrots, and celery. Tonight we're having pizza casserole with fresh pineapple and whatever else we decide we want.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Stuffed pizza with three cheeses and spinach, salad, keylime bars.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

It's my birthday so DH and the kids are in the kitchen making Chicken Florentine for me.

More importantly, they are cleaning up as the go.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Chilli with the beans that were left over from dinner 2 nights ago


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Meat loaf, mashed potatoes, corn, and a vegetable mix of zucc/yellow squash/broc/cauliflower/carrots.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yesterday was DH trying out his new deep fryer. We had chicken breast strips and onion rings, potato salad and lemon pound cake with strawberry topping.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Chicken casserole, and since I have apples that need to be used up some apple betty for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Husband caught a 10 lb stripe yesterday so we'll be cooking it tonight. There seems to be a lot of dark colored flesh--does anyone know if this should be removed?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I am not feeling well and so tonight it is canned chicken soup for me and the boys are making pasta with pesto for them. Lot of fruit too.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon meanwhile.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> Yesterday was DH trying out his new deep fryer. We had chicken breast strips and onion rings, potato salad and lemon pound cake with strawberry topping.


Oh yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

wanda1950 said:


> Husband caught a 10 lb stripe yesterday so we'll be cooking it tonight. There seems to be a lot of dark colored flesh--does anyone know if this should be removed?


You've probably already got this fish cooked by now. I've never had a stripe so I don't know either. That sounds like a real good size though.

Post and let us know what you decided.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Bieler broth.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Julieq,

When I first saw what you posted it looked like Bieber Broth! 

What is Bieler broth?

We had Chicken Burritos and salad this evening.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

yesterday we had ham, scalloped potatoes, rolls, corn, and I made a quick chunky applesauce from apples that needed used up. today is cheesey chicken parm with a side of pasta. but..it's pouring that cold rain we've had so often this winter, and I wish I had planned soup instead. maybe tomorrow. I need soup!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Tirzah said:


> Julieq,
> 
> When I first saw what you posted it looked like Bieber Broth!
> 
> ...


Funny! Here's a link to Bieler broth:

http://www.naturalways.com/recipe-Bieler-health-broth.htm


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper was lasagna, lettuce salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is going to be homemade vegetable/beef soup, cornbread and peach cobbler.

Actually, it's going to be lunch first. It's already simmering and smells so good.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thai coconut chicken soup in the crock pot!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Yesterday was homemade French Onion Soup in the crock pot .
I added a large portion of a T Bone I had cooked and was unable to finish (bone an all tossed in with the other ingredients ) as well I added some ----iaki mushrooms I had gotten on markdown .
Took enough for a co worker along with some grilled Tuscan Boule bread I got marked down .Used Swiss cheese and it was WONDERFUL!!! 
The left over soup along with the deboned steak will become Beef Onion Rice later in the week .

Today's lunch for work is ..

Rice cooked in Chunky salsa (bought a few jars to have on hand when found them on deep mark down at Kroger's a while ago ).
I added some lime zest (needed to use up a lime I had in the fridge) as well as a bit of chopped red onion ,some chopped chives and some minced garlic with S&P ..
Will serve Chipotle Shrimp (got it on markdown at Kroger's for $1.99 so bought 3 to have in freezer ) .
Also needed to use up some baby cuccumbers and tiny yellow tomatoes I got 2 for $4 and made a salad with red onion, roasted red peppers (from Dollar Tree and is a staple in my pantry ), ----iaki Mushrooms in an oil and vinegar dressing with dried mint and lime zest and juice (I found I needed a bit of sugar to make the dressing work this time ) and some coarse ground black pepper .

Dinner when I get home will be whatever is left from my work lunch and fresh pineapple with cottage cheese ..

I have lost another 5 lbs even tho I "fell off the eating good wagon " the first of the week by baking and eating a whole doz and a half of peanut butter cookies over 2 days ...
Back to the Good Eating regime for me ..just 10 more to go to reach my goal !


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans and cole slaw.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is baked chicken, herbed potatoes, broccoli with a swiss cheese melted topping, and cornbread. Later there's homemade apple pie.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

tonights leftover chicken fetticini alfredo i made last night....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Veggie Soup. Spent the afternoon at a Girl Scout Bake Off......a very light supper was in order, lol.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We went out to dinner. I had fried clams, haddock, scallops, fries, cole slaw and fried bread. Brownie sundae for dessert. Delicious!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

A whopper & fries!! We've got a bunch of coupons.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight is baked potato for hubby and homemade chicken pot pie for me & the boys.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Cube steak with mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was chili in the crock pot made with Tabasco chili starter that DH got for Xmas (not as good as mine!!). Tonight is leftover chicken from Saturday with mashed potatoes and cranberry apple jello salad. Will have leftover chili tomorrow night.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

turkey & dressing, green beans, corn


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was leftover baked chicken, mashed potatoes, baked cornbread and ginger carrots.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Last night was homemade chicken pot pie but I have no idea yet what we're having tonight. I'll check back and see if anyone has any good ideas.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Son made cheeseburger pie with some ground bison I found on sale. Never had it before & it was pretty good.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Entirely gorgeous day today and grilled steak and had a skillet of fried potatoes and onions with it. Dessert was pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## Chickadee_42us (Jan 24, 2003)

We're doing rib eyes tonight slow cooked in a cast iron skillet. Sides haven't been decided yet.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

hmsteader71 said:


> Last night was homemade chicken pot pie but I have no idea yet what we're having tonight. I'll check back and see if anyone has any good ideas.


Well you have given ME an idea for tonight! Homemade chicken pot pie.  Thank you. 

Yesterday we had chicken as well but the day before I baked some salmon and served with baked potatoes and salad. Was delicious.


----------



## ChickenMiss (Jan 21, 2012)

Creamy potato soup and homemade bread.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> Well you have given ME an idea for tonight! Homemade chicken pot pie.  Thank you.
> 
> Yesterday we had chicken as well but the day before I baked some salmon and served with baked potatoes and salad. Was delicious.


I am glad I could help! Now I need help tonight too!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I did cabbage rolls last night, first time I've tried them. Used a recipe out of my new Jackie Clay book, "Growing And Canning Your Own Food". I made a meatloaf at the same time, which we'll have either for lunch or for dinner tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

No outside grilling today due to rain. Tonight is homemade spaghetti meatsauce over noodles, green salad, and canned pineapple.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Roast Beef, mashed potatoes, roasted carrots and cabbage, italian-style sauteed green beans, salad.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pork Chops, baked potato, and a veggie.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh's blood pressure has been up to the point of going to the doc this week so we're trying the healthy thing. Tonight was Tilipia Tacos. I cooked the fish on my George Foreman grill and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

whiting florentine (made up the recipe it was a HUGE hit), brown rice...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was chimichangas and spicy rice (cooked rice with a can of rotel tomatoes). No idea for tonight!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Last night was baked potatoes-dipped the potato out, mixed it with 1/2 cup sour cream, tiny chopped onion, a little frozen cabbage chopped up and shredded cheese, refilled the potatoes and baked an additional 30 minutes, dinner rolls & the boys had chicken.
Tonight may be meatloaf.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

May make a pizza


----------



## ChickenMiss (Jan 21, 2012)

Salad and Sloppy Joes.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had an odd supper last night. We had a crockpot of sausage and kraut and ate it on top of baked/mashed sweet potatoes. It tasted better than the white mashed potatoes.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Husband didn't catch any fish but he did come home with barbeque!! Told me a long tale about coming upon a wild pig hunter along the river bank who asked for help chasing out the pig. He was telling this in great detail--even the size of the hog. I was actually falling for it as I usually do until he began telling me the old man cooked it, etc.

I'm not the only gullible one around here--my son fell for it hook, line, & sinker until I whispered in his ear that Daddy is a LIAR!!!! My son is 26.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I like tall tales for supper if it ends up being BBQ... :clap:

We're supposed to have this fish baked tonight but I have a feeling DH will stop on the way home and pick up something. Yea, I just have a feeling.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night I fixed a couple chicken breasts stuffed and smothered with baby bella's and smoked Gouda, with steamed aspargus and a cheesy cream sauce on the side. The stuffing is just a bit of minced garlic, about a half a white onion (chopped), and maybe as much as two thirds cup of thinly sliced bellas sauteed in about a half a stick of butter and a dash of Italian seasoning. butterfly the boneless skinless breasts, cover generously with the stuffing, (about half, and set the other half aside for now), toss a thin slice of gouda on it and fold back over and fry it up in the left over grease from the stuffing. When the chicken is done on the bottom side, flip it over, add another thin slice of gouda and smother the whole thing with the rest of the stuffing mixture, cover and let simmer til done. In the meantime, mix a cup of cream and about a half cup of grated parmesan cheese, add a sprinkle of basil, a dash of salt and a teaspoon or so of flour, blend well in sauce pan and heat slowly just till its boiling good. Serve that over the asparagus.... and it wont hurt a thing if a little bit gets on the chicken too.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Chicken fried venison steak, mashed potatoes, cream gravy and green beans.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Tonight was baked half chicken. It was frozen since 2010 but vacuum sealed so it was still perfect. Corn (also frozen) and boiled purple potatoes. Leftover choc birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, that chicken sounds good YH. 

DH didn't stop and bring supper home. He said supper was already here. :grump:

I don't like baked fish very much but that's what we had along with mac & cheese and coleslaw.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I think tonight it's going to be homemade pizza & homemade bread sticks.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I made a lasagna casserole and it's in the fridge until I bake it tonight. Also having a green salad with it and baked pears with caramel sauce for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

That sounds nice soulsurvivor.

We are having baked potatoes and something. Maybe just a vegetable medley.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Beef stew here with cornbread and brownies for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

meatloaf, lima beans, creamed potatoes


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

Homemade egg noodles, garlic-y green beans with bread crumbs and parm cheese, grilled salmon and buttermilk biscuits. I can hardly wait!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thai chicken peanut salad with organic greens!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Italian sausage and spraggetti sauce and noodles with garlic toast.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Taco Soup and Cornbread today


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Cube steak, mashed potatoes and pan drippin' gravy! (An Irish three course meal!)


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You all have me hungry!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

meatloaf, squash casserole, green beans, biscuits. Am I the only one who has leftovers?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

No Wanda  We are too!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If we didn't have fresh from the freezer leftovers we'd never eat. How's that?

Last night was fried chicken breasts, mashed potatoes and white gravy with a skillet of fried apples.

Today is rainy and the kitchen smells are bbq something. I'll have to check it out and get back with you.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, the bbq smells are pulled pork for sandwiches tonight and tomorrow. We have 2 neighbors coming in the morning to finish up a kitchen wall for us. I made a lemon pound cake with white icing and a bowl of pasta salad for any who want it with their sandwiches.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Biscuits, eggs, sausage gravy, hashbrowns or waffles.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh wow, everything sounds delicious!

I am experimenting tonight:

~Lemon Garlic Chicken Breasts
~Tossed Salad
~Baked Potato


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Son cooked--pancakes, bacon, scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

DiGiorno's supreme


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

-BBQ Beans and Beef Short Ribs (in the crockpot right now)
-Caraway and Cheddar Cheese Bread
-Salad

How 'bout you?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having fried ham slices, baked sweet potatoes, gr.beans and cole slaw.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is grilled steak, baked potato with onions and sourcream, salad, and cinnamon rolls leftover from last night. We had neighbors and grandkids for supper last night and we added pizza and cinnamon rolls to the other food so everyone would have enough to eat.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Well darn it soulsurvivor, I want what you're having


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Turkey tonight. Can't wait to simmer the carcass overnight and make turkey and broth tomorrow or Weds. and can it up with my new Tattler lids!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Tacos tonight!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Well darn it soulsurvivor, I want what you're having


Looks like a good place to head for! Yum!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm making linguini with white clam sauce and salad, yummy! Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

broccoli & chicken casserole, biscuit pudding.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Stuffed green pepper soup and Naan bread


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

soulsurvivor said:


> Supper tonight is grilled steak, baked potato with onions and sourcream, salad, and cinnamon rolls leftover from last night. We had neighbors and grandkids for supper last night and we added pizza and cinnamon rolls to the other food so everyone would have enough to eat.



Okay, I just had to read this and I am seriously craving Cinnamon Rolls! Maybe first thing in the morning


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Had left over smoked chicken in the fridge from the Super Bowl. Added green onions (also left over from SB), green pepper and BBQ sauce. Made it into calzones with a few leftover to put in the freezer for quick lunches.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was fried porkchops, mashed potatoes and lima beans. 

Tonight is pinto bean soup and baked cornbread.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Last night was homemade tacos with homemade tortilla shells. I am still undecided as to what to have tonight. I was thinking homemade dinner rolls & pensey supper. But now I am leaning more towards pancakes & homemade cinnamon rolls for dessert


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having chicken, bread stuffing, winter squash, cauliflower/broccoli cheese casserole and cranberry sauce. Apple betty for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Herb Roasted Chicken in the 6 qt crockpot, sweet potatoes with pineapple in the 2 qt, and salad.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

May make some spaghetti & garlic bread


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok. Decided on Pensey Supper, Homemade Dinner Rolls & Homemade Brownie Pudding for dessert.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

hmsteader71 said:


> Ok. Decided on Pensey Supper, Homemade Dinner Rolls & Homemade Brownie Pudding for dessert.


Never heard of a "Pensey Supper". Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken and vegetable pie
Baked taters
broccoli

All gone. 

Never heard of Pensey supper either...:shrug:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I couldn't stand the suspense so I looked it up on google. I only found one link for it, here:

http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--114536/pensey-supper.asp

Sounds pretty good if it's the same recipe.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is baked fish, macaroni and cheese, and coleslaw.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Last night was venison chili and pineapple upside down cake. Tonight is baked chicken, mac and cheese and salad.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Lightened up Buffalo thighs with h/m buffalo sauce and h/m bleu cheese dressing for dipping. It's marinating now, will prep carrot and celery sticks as it bakes. I've had a taste for this for awhile, but wanted to wait until thighs went on sale. Finally.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I think we are having Venison BBQ with homemade coleslaw. 

Not sure yet. Morning has been hectic!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

just got back from errands and stopped in at Kroger's .was in the right place at the right time for a markdown of 10 lbs of ground beef (80/20) for $5.88 ..Tonight's supper will be Patty Melts and a baked potato with plain greek yogurt ..also will make a pot of chili for my lunches for the weekend (will vary it by having chili topped bakers too since I have a few potatoes to use up soon) and divide the rest of the ground beef for future meals ..May make a small pot of cheesy bacon potato soup too ..I LOVE to cook ahead so my lunch preps are easier and I do eat better meals than most of my co workers who make runs to the nearest fast food places on their 30 min lunch breaks ..


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

~Pork Carnitas with tortillas, avocado and sour cream (well, all the fixins )
~Spicy Beans
~Salad


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Our Ci Ci's pizza is selling their buffet meal for $1.99 all day today so we're heading there for supper.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having pork cutlets. DH and mil are having mac n cheese and peas with theirs and I'm having mashed turnip and salad with mine.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Turkey enchiladas, don't know what else.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cold Friday night and we have hot comfort food of meatloaf, mashed potatoes, beef gravy, and steamed carrots with ginger. Dessert is apples baked with caramels.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel real stupid saying it with all you great cooks out there, but HAMBURGER HELPER LASAGNA! 

I can't remember anyone saying 'Hamburger Helper' on this thread, so it feels sorta weird...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

That's okay Julie, no fantastic homemade meal here tonight either. We went out to the local pizza joint and I had a terriaki steak tip salad with onion rings and fries. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Mickey said:


> That's okay Julie, no fantastic homemade meal here tonight either. We went out to the local pizza joint and I had a terriaki steak tip salad with onion rings and fries. Chocolate cake for dessert.


Bless you Mickey! Thanks so much for just having pizza. :buds: I actually despise cooking, I admit it. I do need counseling so someone smarter than me can tell me why I hate to cook and love to can. :help:

I was going to make chocolate mousse but we had a customer pick up a couple of goats this afternoon and I still haven't got that done. Now you've made me hungry for chocolate since you're have cake so I guess I better go do it!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Last night was homemade chicken and dumplings (used up the baked chicken from the night before) and cornbread.

Tonight I'll use up the cornbread. Just put a big pot of beans on to simmer with chunks of ham in it. Will serve it over crumbled cornbread and topped with fresh sauteed spinach.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I found Purdue Oven Roaster on sale a couple weeks ago for $.79 a pound! Should have bought 2, or 3!! Thawed it out and cooked it in the crockpot on Wednesday night - removed the skin, rubbed it with olive oil and then patted on a mix of Parmesan cheese and herbs. YUMMY! Thursday night ate leftovers. Friday night DH wanted a burger so fixed them on the George Foreman while I cooked down the chicken carcass. Making vegetable soup tonight with the broth. Have the last of the olive bread to go with the soup.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Gosh Julie I almost hate to post this, but tonight we're having homemade pea soup and cornbread for supper with the last of the chocolate cake for dessert. Please don't hate me because I cooked? LOL


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Pinto beans & Mexican corn bread.


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Carmelized deer chops, oven roasted vegetables (potatoes, carrots, celery and onions all mixed up and baked with oil), fresh baked olive bread and homemade dill pickles (i'll pass though, i'm not a pickle fan).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Valentines celebratory steaks on the grill, baked potatoes, white beans in tomato sauce and fresh brocolli. Cowboy cookies for dessert.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I was going to make some garlic mashed taters to go with the remainder of the pork loin roast but I feel really sick and jsut got off a ten hour shift at work so I'm also really tires....hubby will have to fend for himself.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

julieq said:


> I feel real stupid saying it with all you great cooks out there, but HAMBURGER HELPER LASAGNA!
> 
> I can't remember anyone saying 'Hamburger Helper' on this thread, so it feels sorta weird...


I had to laugh when I saw this. One evening my aunt stopped by and we were all just sitting down to eat supper. She said she had already eaten and I asked what she had cooked. She said Hamburger Helper. Kadia (who is 25) looked at her and said, "I hear people talking about Hamburger Helper, but have no idea what it is..." And I realized that she had never had it. My aunt explained it so now at least she knows!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

For dinner today I made baked ham, sweet potato casserole, buttered noodles, a lettuce salad with tomatoes, red peppers and onions, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pot roast, mashed tators and canndied carrots.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Paleo:
Sauteed Mexican squash and onions, topped with spaghetti sauce and grated Manchego cheese!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I think we are going to have chicken salad and a fresh fruit plate. My main goal today is to make homemade chocolates for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Baked chicken, baked potatoes, salad and for the boys, fried yellow squash.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Linkovich said:


> Carmelized deer chops, oven roasted vegetables (potatoes, carrots, celery and onions all mixed up and baked with oil), fresh baked olive bread and homemade dill pickles (i'll pass though, i'm not a pickle fan).


Yum! That sounds delicious!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its snowing here so a nice pot of potato soup.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Trying a new recipe tonight:

~Sticky Chicken in the crockpot. 
~Green Beans (from our garden last year)
~Baked Potato


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Baby it's cold outside so no grilling outdoors tonight. DH has steak thawed and ready but he's making salmon cakes instead. Also having baked sweet potatoes and buttered lima beans. Dessert is baked apples with caramels again.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Making a Mexican casserole with taco meat, refried beans, salsa, Mexican corn, cheese, olives, and tortillas.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Salad and deep fried calzones filled with different combos of black olives, green olives, spinach, grilled onions, crumbled meatballs and tomato basil sauce.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Smoked sausage, baked beans, salad and cornbread. Strawberry cake for dessert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh my goodness madness, those look absolutely delicious! Can you post the recipe?


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Another plea for Madness to post calzone recipe!

Can they be baked instead of fried? Just curious, but fried sounds delish 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Tonight is Westminster Dog Show, so we're having hotdogs, cheese pups, party kibble, and fruit & tapioca parfait.

Hubby likes to make a platter that we can all enjoy 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Do I post the recipe here? I've not been active in this thread before...here goes! I can repost/move to the recipe forum if I should.

This recipe comes from the old 1970s Time-Life Foods of the World series â specifically the Cooking of Italy edition.

*Deep fried calzones*
_Makes 15-20 calzones_ (serves 4-6?)

Vegetable oil or shortening for deep frying

Dough:
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast (one packet)
Â¼ cup + 2 tablespoons lukewarm water
pinch of sugar
1 Â¾ cup all-purpose flour
Â½ teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons olive oil

Filling:
1/4 - 1/2 pound of fresh mozzarella, cut into 2â long Â¼â x Â¼â julienne
Italian seasoning or dried oregano
Olive oil
(the recipe called for just prosciutto and mozzarella, but we used dribs and drabs of things in the fridge:
SautÃ©ed spinach
Grilled onions
Crumbled meatballs
Sliced black olives
Sliced green olives
Tomato basil sauce

1. Proof the yeast by adding it to the warm water with a pinch of sugar. Let sit in a warm place until frothy (5-10 minutes)

2. Sift together flour and salt. Make a well in the center and add the yeast mixture and the olive oil. Knead by hand until smooth and elastic (or use a mixer with a dough hook - took about 7 minutes on medium speed). Flour the dough lightly and put in a clean bowl in a warm place for 1.5 hours or until doubled in size.

3. Heat 3 to 4 inches of vegetalbe oil or shortening in a deep-fat fryer to 375*F.

4. Roll the dough thinly, about 1/8 inch thick. Use a 4" biscuit cutters to make rounds. Fill each calzone by placing a few strips of cheese and whatever ingredients you want on one half - just be sure not to overfill! Top with a sprinkling of herbs and a few drops of olive oil. Fold the otehr half over the filling to make a half moon and press firmly around the edges.










5. Deep-fry the calzones, a few at a time, turning them once, for about 4 or 5 minutes or until they are golden brown on both sides. Drain on paper towels and serve immeadiately.

We served with a side of the tomato basil sauce for dipping. Yum!

I bet you could make these baked. I've made baked calzones from other recipes before and these were not very different (except the size - I like the small ones!). The only thing I would suggest is to brush the calzones with olive oil all over before baking.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks madness  I'm going to try these over the week-end.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to be madness's bestest new friend.

Yes, there is such a word as bestest...

[YOUTUBE]WsuSRinUnIg[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsuSRinUnIg&feature=endscreen[/ame]


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Those calzones look awesome. I have always baked them, never deep-fried. And it is fine to post recipes here.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We had pork and beans.... and taters and carrots and onions in the crock pot. They ran one of them loss leader things on whole pork tenderloins the other day, $1.79 lb, so I bought one to stick in the freezer. Come to find out, so had Yvonne so we now had two of them. I cut one of them up into 15 nice thick "steaks" for the freezer and had about 2 pounds or so left down toward the scuffy end. Sauteed a medium onion in butter with a couple a teaspoons heaped up good with minced garlic, then seared that pork roast good in the pan with em. In the mean time I dumped a quart of canned pinto beans, and a pint of butterbeans in the crockpot... added 3 carrots, cut up in lil chunks, and a big tater (baker size) cut into chunks with a bit of salt... maybe as much as a teaspoon, and maybe as much as a fourth teaspoon of black pepper, stirred it all up good. When the roast was well seared I put it and the onions in on top, put the lid on it and letter sit there and simmer for about 4 hours. Then I pulled the roast out, sliced it into bout half inch slices on the platter, dipped out some of the juices and thickened for gravy and really enjoyed watching my Yvonne going back fer seconds.... and sneakin a third helping later in the evnin.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

YH, you can cook for me anytime! That sounds really good. 

DH fixed a beef roast in the oven in a cooking bag and made some of it into gravy to put on the mashed potatoes. Also had homemade coleslaw and cornbread. We're on our 3rd night of eating the buttered lima beans but they still hit the spot and taste good on a cold night.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lasagna and garlic bread. All from the freezer from when I made it last time. Tasted just as good as fresh and I only had to put it in the oven. My kinda cooking!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

soulsurvivor said:


> YH, you can cook for me anytime! That sounds really good.
> 
> DH fixed a beef roast in the oven in a cooking bag and made some of it into gravy to put on the mashed potatoes. Also had homemade coleslaw and cornbread. We're on our 3rd night of eating the buttered lima beans but they still hit the spot and taste good on a cold night.


MMMM gotta love the cornbread n beans and slaw with a nice beef roast! Sounds like something right outta "cooking fer hungry families". Gotta recipe for that slaw you could share?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TJN66 said:


> Lasagna and garlic bread. All from the freezer from when I made it last time. Tasted just as good as fresh and I only had to put it in the oven. My kinda cooking!


I like the way you think! I have several suppers tucked away in the freezer myself... just seems kinda handy in the winter time to turn the oven on... toss a ready made meal in, wait abit and enjoy some fine dining without all the effort.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Different schedules for everyone today. So, I'll make a big pot of soup, veggie, beef, I think and some sort of homemade bread that works around my schedule. With all the coming and going, it's nice to know that a good homemade soup awaits you, no matter what time you arrive.

dawn


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having turkey casserole tonight with apple betty for dessert.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking we will have ravioli and garlic bread tonight.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Last night we had lasagna, salad, garlic bread, and applesauce.

Tonight I am doing breakfast- scrambled eggs, buttermilk biscuits, bacon, sausage, hash brown casserole and fresh fruit.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> MMMM gotta love the cornbread n beans and slaw with a nice beef roast! Sounds like something right outta "cooking fer hungry families". Gotta recipe for that slaw you could share?


I wish. DH makes the coleslaw using his granny's recipe that isn't written down. He eye sights it and I don't know the amounts of stuff in the dressing but it has sour cream, sugar, white pepper, red pepper, mayo, salt and dry mustard. He insists on a fine chopping of cabbage, red/yellow/green peppers, celery, and onion.

Tonight we had roast beef sandwich on sub bun with sweet potato fries.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

ordered a Papa Johns to be delivered .
Im in one of those moods and do not want to go near the stove and wanted something I can take in my lunch tomorrow ..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Smoked sausage, bkd beans and cornbread.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got the crud so we've had canned soup for the last few days. Used up all homemade so I know what I need to do next.


----------



## nana-san (Sep 22, 2006)

Potato soup with ham, crumbled bacon and cheddar/Monterey Jack on top.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

nana-san said:


> Potato soup with ham, crumbled bacon and cheddar/Monterey Jack on top.


Oh, no--It's just what I need. Sounds so good! Mama always said if you couldn't eat tater soup you'd better get to a doctor.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is having a grilled steak and baked potato. I'm having a salad and a baked sweet potato. I also fixed a box of sugar-free instant vanilla pudding and topped that with caramelized bananas.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

You all have inspired me to make potato soup tonight. Sounds perfect for this cool February evening.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Okay Ms soulsurvivor, you need to cough up the recipe for those carmelized banana's


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Okay Ms soulsurvivor, you need to cough up the recipe for those carmelized banana's


Anything I make is so easy a young child can make it. Use a nonstick skillet on stove top. Over medium heat put 1/4 cup of sugar in skillet and don't stir it around until it starts to brown. Peel, slice 2 small bananas and add to the sugar along with about 2 tablespoons of cold butter. Let it all start simmering and then stir around so bananas don't burn. It makes a caramelized sauce of bananas that can be used to top pastry of choice. I had never used it on pudding but it actually worked quite well. 

It's a quick easy way to use overripe bananas to top pancakes, puff pastry, or banana bread slices. Top with whipped cream or vanilla icecream and a drizzle of chocolate sauce. Looks impressive and tastes great. 

Oh, and my recipe only makes about 2 servings. I've never doubled the recipe but I think that would work if you needed 4 servings.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you  And since I have some banana's in the house that will need to be used soon this is another new recipe I'll try this week-end.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh Yum!

Tonight is:
~Manhattan Clam Chowder
~Salad
~Cheddar and Caraway bread


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ribs! Got them on clearance today! YAY!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled steak, potato and onions with garlic and butter in a grill pak, big salad of lettuce and red onion, and garlic toast. We smell good. :happy2:


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Another Italian meal! I'm cooking my way through the Cooking of Italy book.

Homemade ravioli stuffed with ricotta and parmesan. Served with roasted carrots and parsnips with rosemary and parsley. Yum!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh madness, that looks SO GOOD!

We had:

~Grilled Burgers
~Salad
~Sweet Potato Fries
~Apple Pie for dessert


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Taco chicken. Talk about easy. Use chicken thighs, or drumsticks, and peel the skin and as much fat as you can off. Now drop them into a bag with two pkgs of taco seasoning mix. Cook covered in oven at 350* until done. Just add you favorite veggies and supper is ready. DH likes it and it is quick to get started so I can finish getting other things done.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Son made meatball subs.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was grilled pork loin, steamed carrots and broccoli with roasted garlic butter, and a big salad of lettuce and tomato.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Baked potatoes and beef and vegetable pie. Served with steamed broccoli.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Fried potato sausage, mac~cheese, green beans & jello with red grapes/bananas for desert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having pork cutlets, mashed potatoes and gravy and cabbage. I've also made gingersnaps and carrot cake today so there's plenty of goodies for dessert.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Since today is "Fat Tuesday", our church is having pancakes and sausage. They always have the sausage in both patties and links - and it is always so good!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tonight roasting a chicken, green beans, mashed red skin potatoes with garlic, and salad. Tomorrow will be stuffed peppers with rice, broccoli, corn, and salad


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Tacos!!!! And lemon cake for after.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fish fillets from the box, baked potato & green beans---had to come up with a quick meal.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had baked fish fillets, steamed broccoli with cheddar cheese sauce and baked apples. Late snack for me tonight is blueberries on top of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was minestrone soup with salad and made Apple Pecan Bread Pudding in the crockpot. Leftovers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night was minestrone soup with salad and made Apple Pecan Bread Pudding in the crockpot. Leftovers tonight.


That pudding sounds good and warm. Is there a link for the recipe?

Tonight is a chance of snow. :shocked: It's been in 70s here and trying to keep up with the weather changes is enough to shock any system. Comfort food is screaming my name so we're having chili and grilled cheese sandwiches tonight. Dessert is chocolate brownies. Yum.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Take out!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

NickieL said:


> Tacos!!!! And lemon cake for after.


Oh yum! I want to come share!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

madness said:


> Another Italian meal! I'm cooking my way through the Cooking of Italy book.
> 
> Homemade ravioli stuffed with ricotta and parmesan. Served with roasted carrots and parsnips with rosemary and parsley. Yum!


This photo has me SO hungry!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

This is what I am making as soon as I get my new kitchen organized!

green curry, crispy chicken, kimchee slaw, rice noodles

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chicken-recipes/green-curry-crispy-chicken-kimchee-slaw


Love his recipes.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> That pudding sounds good and warm. Is there a link for the recipe?


The recipe is from "More, Make It Fast, Cook It Slow".

4 cups toasted bread cubes (about 8 slices) I used 1/2 a loaf of French bread and put the cubes on a cookie tray under the broiler
2 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, and sliced (I used 1 large apple)
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup coarsely chopped pecans
1 cup raisins
1 cup brown sugar (1 used a packed 1/2 cup & it was plenty sweet enough)
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
3 eggs
2 cups 1/2 and 1/2

Spray inside of 4 qt crockpot with cooking spray (recipe said to use 2 qt but my mixture would not fit!). Recipe calls for mixing ingredients in crockpot but I would do most of it in a bowl first. Mix bread cubes with apples and then toss mixture with melted butter. Mix in pecans, raisins, brown sugar, and pumpkin pie spice. Put mixture in crockpot. Beat eggs in bowl and mix in 1/2 and 1/2. Pour over bread mixture.

Cover and cook on low for 4 to 5 hours, or high for 3 to 4 hours. Pudding is done when it has browned and pulled away from the sides. Center should be set and not super jiggly.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> This photo has me SO hungry!


 I'm taking pictures of all of our meals that involve veggies from the farm so I can post them on the blog to give CSA customers new ideas for cooking. I've taken to just snapping a picture of all meals now, whether they are CSA veggie heavy or not! It's fun to share!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be a taste tester and post results if you like!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

hot sausage on big, fabulous buns from my favorite bakery (that wasn't me..lol) with red/green peppers, too many onions, saucey, and topped with jack cheese. no calories..right?  maybe a spiced rum for me...a cold beer for him...a warm fire to ward off these wicked winds!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tonight we have the inlaws coming in from Fl. ... so I have the crockpot simmering away today with spaghetti sauce.... which has the whole house smelling good!


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

I was feeling a bit springy today..I made a bacon ranch mac salad and grilled hot dogs..I just saw a recipe for kimchee slaw and I may try that!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cindy in NY said:


> The recipe is from "More, Make It Fast, Cook It Slow".
> 
> 4 cups toasted bread cubes (about 8 slices) I used 1/2 a loaf of French bread and put the cubes on a cookie tray under the broiler
> 2 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, and sliced (I used 1 large apple)
> ...


I'm missing some key ingredients so I'll have to wait on trying this, but it sounds yummy! and thanks for sharing.

I don't know what we're going to have tonight. We haven't had breakfast yet and since it's a Saturday that will be late and something brunchy. Something with blueberries though. I still have some sleeping to do before then. Night night.
:boring:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We had take out BBQ sandwiches and hush puppies, and they were delicious.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

we had chicken and dumplings, salad, and chololate souffle. 600 calories including desert. =)


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Supposed to get chilly and snowy this afternoon, so I'm thinking our favorite Chicken Corn Chili and cornbread.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We are having Lentil Chili and salad tonight. Experimenting with a new brownie recipe too


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Round steak cooked in the crockpot over rice and topped with onions and home grown tomatoes and basil. Yum! Green beans sauteed in onions and thyme as a side.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Supper tonight is: cod fillets sauteed in butter, mac and cheese, and slow cooked southern style green beans and new potatoes.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pork tenderloin in teryaki sauce on the grill with potato salad. I'll have baked beans if hubby wants them to. Can you believe its Feb. and we're grilling.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

spaghetti & garlic bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had chili dogs with cheese and oven fries and finished up the brownies.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Last night a friend cooked for my extended family (2 brothers, SIL, my hubby and me and the kids). It was awesome! Chicken and pasta, a kind of bruschetta, green beans and a salad.

Tonight we start cooking from our Southeast Asia and Pacific cookbook. It's a Sumatra meal - 'kalio' (a kind of beef curry), pork sate (skewered, roasted meat) and spinach fritters. I'll take pictures!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

yesterday I roasted one of the big chickens I got during that great sale, and it was melt-in-your mouth yum. we just had it, macaroni salad, and fruit (me grapefruit, him orange) for a winter picnic. so much chicken left that today will be chicken and dumplings. I have it slow cooking in the crockpot, and it smells so good. still a bit cold today, so it's good comfort food. probably make a small salad of only lettuce, onions, and tomatoes. lots of hot tea. I have the chicken cut up but not added to the crockpot yet. I already see leftovers for tomorrow. good mileage from that bird.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

tonight-Italian stuffed meatballs and pasta


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Homemade vietnamese Pho soup (clearing my sinuses!)New kind of white fish on sale at Krogers (can't remember) broiled with lemon dill sauce, baked potato, medley of carrots, brocolli, snap peas, water chestnuts. Graham cracker with nutella for dessert!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH's plans for the Daytona cooking fell through with the race being rained out for the 1st time in history. We kept the food and our son joined us to help eat some of it. We had pulled pork on onion buns, homemade coleslaw, baked beans, and fried potatoes with onions.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

What? No one eating tonight? Everyone watching the delayed running of the Daytona? Hubby stayed home and is watching it tonight. If you listen I bet you can hear it all the way over at your house. I might have to get him to turn up the volume. No. Wait. It's at full volume now. Why? It's supposed to enhance the experience and make you feel like you're at the racetrack. Supper? Same as last night.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

eh....egg sandwhich.

I'm starting to get rashes from eatting to many eggs lol (I am a bit allergic but am usually ok if I eat one or two a week...) But since the chickens are laying so many now...I can't help myself!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Filipino meal night! Wow, was it delicious and I can't help but show off the colorful meal.

_Adobo_ - pork braised in vinegar and garlic and then fried in oil (by the way, not at all like the Latin American dish of the same name)
_Spinach gulay_ - sauteed fresh spinach
_Camote frito_ - deep fried sweet potato chips (orange and PURPLE!)


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

madness said:


> Filipino meal night! Wow, was it delicious and I can't help but show off the colorful meal.
> 
> _Adobo_ - pork braised in vinegar and garlic and then fried in oil (by the way, not at all like the Latin American dish of the same name)
> _Spinach gulay_ - sauteed fresh spinach
> _Camote frito_ - deep fried sweet potato chips (orange and PURPLE!)


Great picture, great meal, and sweet potato chips are a winner!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

madness said:


> Filipino meal night! Wow, was it delicious and I can't help but show off the colorful meal.
> 
> _Adobo_ - pork braised in vinegar and garlic and then fried in oil (by the way, not at all like the Latin American dish of the same name)
> _Spinach gulay_ - sauteed fresh spinach
> _Camote frito_ - deep fried sweet potato chips (orange and PURPLE!)


Great picture. It looks delicious. I'd heard about fried adobo but I've never tried it. It looks really good. My Filipina sister in law's version of adobo is one of my all time favorite foods. Her version is braised in soy sauce with some vinegar or lemon juice but not as much as some of the other versions I've tried. Yum!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

halushki and venison sausage!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever we can scratch up--soup & peanut butter crackers, cereal, whatever!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

well, we didn't have to scratch too far. Same supper 3rd time is charm. Wave bye bye and glad to see it gone.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Beavers, Cubs and Scouts had a pot luck in honour of Baden-Powell's birthday - 15 families- 13 pasta casseroles and 2 pizzas.

Next year will be 13 scalloped potatoes and 2 pickle trays ;-)


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was baked fish, baked potato with sourcream, and steamed carrots with ginger.

Tonight is grilled steak, baked sweet potatoes, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine is much the same soulsurvivor- steak, baked potatoes, salad and I am making a fruit pizza for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Me and early morning munchies are up and having a few cold celery sticks with peanut butter. Supper was really good but didn't stick to my ribbers enough to last all night. 

Maybe I can talk DH into eating out tomorrow night. With Lent there will be a fish fry going somewhere.

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

DaleK said:


> Beavers, Cubs and Scouts had a pot luck in honour of Baden-Powell's birthday - 15 families- 13 pasta casseroles and 2 pizzas.
> 
> Next year will be 13 scalloped potatoes and 2 pickle trays ;-)


Ha! Don't you just love that!?!

Made a Thai red curry with tofu. SO GOOD! The curry paste was from scratch and we got to use two herbs we grow in the garden - lemon grass and coriander seeds - as well as dried chilies from last summer and garlic. Besides the curry paste, it's just fried tofu and coconut milk. Best curry I've had in a long time!


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

not dinner (I made a late breakfast/lunch for myself). 
I made red potatoes with a thick creamy bacon and onion country gravy poured over them. Yummy!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper last night was making the best of a bad situation as we all huddled around the tv tracking storms most of the late afternoon. We ate supper with the inlaws and a few of their neighbors. Sitting in the basement with the tornado sirens going and we had fried tuna burgers on buns, potato chips, carrot and celery sticks with a ranch dip, and coffee and tea.

No idea of what's on for tonight but it will probably be something grilled. The sun is so beautiful today! :bouncy:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday was Black Bean Tortilla Casserole, night before was Cowboy Beans in the crockpot, night before that was Cavatini (pasta, sauce, cheese, onions & peppers baked in a casserole), and the night before that was Aldi's Country Fried Steak patties with fried potatoes and onions. Tonight will be leftovers!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Today is spaghetti and meatbals with our own beef and sausage! Cannot wait!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

soulsurvivor said:


> Supper last night was making the best of a bad situation as we all huddled around the tv tracking storms most of the late afternoon. We ate supper with the inlaws and a few of their neighbors. Sitting in the basement with the tornado sirens going and we had fried tuna burgers on buns, potato chips, carrot and celery sticks with a ranch dip, and coffee and tea.
> 
> No idea of what's on for tonight but it will probably be something grilled. The sun is so beautiful today! :bouncy:


me too! hope all is safe!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm planning on making Mexican Lasagna tonight.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Crockpot Lasagna Soup with salad and homemade bread tonight.

Hoping that all is safe for those dealing with tornadoes!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Waffles & bacon!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh Wanda! YUM!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Lazy day here and heated leftover beef roast, baked sweet potatoes, and baked a skillet of cornbread.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

speicbraten..seasoned pork roast stew... makes a fabulous broth. I added corn, peas, pintos, salsa, a jalapeno for flavor, the pork roast leftovers, onions, white basmati rice, wow.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight we are having:

~French Dip Sandwiches
~Salad

and maybe...

~Crustless Apple Pie for dessert


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Trying a new recipe - Pierogi Kielbasa Casserole. Will try and remember to make some Fluff for dessert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Leftover cake from yesterday for dessert.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Chicken Fajitas, spanish rice, refried beans...


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Cindy,

Let me know how that comes out. We love pierogis and kielbasa


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Homemade pizza...the Prarie Gold white wheat makes the best crust with garlic powder and oreagano stirred into the crust.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken casserole.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Noodles with leftover meatballs & tomato sauce, leftover broccoli salad, garlic bread


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night we had chili, peanut butter crackers, and a mixed fruit salad. It was cold enough here to justify eating chili. We have a lot of chili left in the freezer. I can't imagine us eating it and having to chase it with iced tea in the warm weather we're having.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

2 Cornish Hens
Baked potatoes
Corn on the cob
Sauteed Yellow squash, onion, garlic, chestnut mushrooms and crawfish. 

Followed by fresh strawberries.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Shepherds pie here with salad.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

pasta primavera


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was polish sausage cooked in sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, buttered lima beans, and baked cornbread. 

Early morning snack was carrot sticks, half a banana, and 4 Ritz crackers. I'm still hungry.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a pork loin sliced yesterday on sale at Kroger. May have some of that.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Missymoo-would you share your gravy recipe please?


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Home cooked beef stew with homemade cornbread. Yummo. Tonight we NEED comfort food!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I took chicken breasts out of the freezer yesterday for supper tonight, but I've been spring cleaning all day and haven't given much thought to what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Cindy in NY said:


> Trying a new recipe - Pierogi Kielbasa Casserole. Will try and remember to make some Fluff for dessert.


Where can you find good kielbasa around here? The store brands are getting to be more like hot dogs than keilbasa.

Last night was hot dogs and kraut. 
Tonite probably stir fried veggies with rice.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tirzah said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Let me know how that comes out. We love pierogis and kielbasa



It turned out pretty good! When I make it again, I would change a couple things. I would partially thaw the pierogies and I would use more cream cheese (made changes to the recipe below).

1 (16 oz) pkg frozen pierogies, partially thawed (I used a box of the mini pierogi)
cooking spray
1/2 link kielbasa or smoked sausage, cut into small pieces
2 cloves garlic, minced
assorted vegetable (I used fresh onions & peppers but could use just about anything)
6 oz cream cheese or low fat cream cheese
1/2 cup white wine or chicken broth (I used milk)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar
1 diced Roma tomato
1/4 tsp black pepper
dash cayenne pepper (opt)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Arrange pierogies in an 11 x 7 pan that has been sprayed with cooking spray.

In saute pan, cook kielbasa slices until lightly browned. Add garlic and any fresh vegetables (frozen don't need to be cooked) and saute a few minutes. [I wasn't paying attention to the recipe and cooked the kielbasa and vegetables together!] Add cream cheese and pepper and stir until cheese has melted. Stir in wine, broth, or milk and heat through.

Spoon mixture over pierogies. Sprinkle with grated cheese.

Bake at 400 for 20 - 25 minutes until bubbly.

Here's another couple recipes you might like.

KIELBASA CASSEROLE

1 cup uncooked rice
28 oz crushed or pureed tomatoes
Lg onion, coarsely chopped
Bell pepper, coarsely chopped
1 pkg kielbasa or smoked sausage, cut in half and sliced

Mix together. Place in greased casserole. Bake for 2 hours in oven or 1 Â½ hours in toaster oven at 350 degrees. Cover with foil during last Â½ hour.

SPICY BEANS with SAUSAGE

1 pkg kielbasa or smoked sausage, sliced
1 can kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can great northern beans or garbanzos, rinsed and drained
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 pkg frozen corn or 1 can, drained
1 Â½ cups salsa
1 lg bell pepper, chopped
1 lg onion, chopped
Â½ to 2 cups water 
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp cumin
2 tbl chili powder

Combine all ingredients in crock pot. Add enough water to bring level to at least half way (you may want to add more water halfway through if it looks too thick). Cook on low for 5 â 6 hours. Stir before serving.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tonight we're having leftover Southwestern Chicken Pie. Another new recipe. Didn't feel like making pie crust so just put the ingredients in a 13 x 9 pan and topped with a tube of biscuits. DH is still on the fence about this recipe!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

chili dogs ..that I now remember always give me problems ..so wont have them again for a few years ..was what daughter had a hankering for ..


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Cindy,

Thanks so much!!! I make a casserole similar to the one with Pierogis but with bacon (not kielbasa) and a couple of changes. It's a Cooking Light recipe but SO GOOD!

Barnhouse,

I grew up in MA and Chicopee, MA is known for their Kielbasa. Here is a link to their website:

http://www.bluesealkielbasa.com/

It's pricey but probably more of what you are looking for. I need to order some sometime myself!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

today I'm making calzones. everything tossed in them but the kitchen sink. a couple cheeses, black olives, onion, pepperoni, cooked lean ground beef, sauteed green peppers, pre-cooked mushrooms. the dough is rising now, and I will pre-cook them for easy peasey later. probably when we park our behinds in front of the tv and fire. (suddenly got cold here with snow flurries) saweet. cooked all week, now today is for relaxing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thai coconut red curry shrimp with jasmine rice and asparagus. Yummm.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

That beef stew was good. However, why oh why, can't I just make one simple pot of stew, or goulosh for that matter. Ended up with two big pots simmering away all afternoon. By the time it was all ready I had one monster of a stew! LOL So now I get to dish out enough for lunch and will freeze the rest. I guess it is a good thing with beef stew at least there will be stew for rushed evening meals later. See how much I have learned from this site? You should have seen DH's eyes when he saw that much stew! That alone was worth it! hehe


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thai coconut red curry shrimp with jasmine rice and asparagus. Yummm.


oh..my son would so love you! he adores Thai food. sounds quite YUM!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Shrimp Etouffee, a baguette for sopping and a nice Pinot Grigio.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're eating chili again and still have plenty in the freezer. Also had grilled cheese sandwich and fresh mixed berries.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Beef bourguignon (hub's favorite) it's beef, mushrooms, and red wine kinda a pita but I only make it every few months, plus risotto, and somekinda veggie.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

It's my cooking day off! We're having Tombstone Stuffed Crust pizza, homemade coleslaw and homemade applesauce. Later, we're visiting the neighbors to watch a movie, snack on popcorn & wine


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I tested a couple of recipe ideas tonight. Gemelli with country ham, cabbage and mushrooms and sauteed broccoli raab with garlic and olives.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yesterday was lunch, brunch, munch until all was finished at suppertime. We had bbq ribs, grilled hamburgers and hotdogs, topping choices of kraut, chili, sliced tomatoes, lettuce, cheese, sliced onions, and hot mustard. Side dishes of baked beans, coleslaw, potato salad, deviled eggs, and oven fries. Dessert was chocolate cake and apple pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Leftovers. :grin: Today is running errands and grocery shopping day so we're having warmed up pulled pork bbq on honey wheat rolls and some kinda side or two.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is meat loaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, steamed carrots and cauliflower, and baked cornbread. Dessert is a couple pieces of leftover apple pie.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight is chicken casserole, french cheezies, brownies for dessert.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Cereal


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We had baked wild Salmon with rice and corn last night.

Tonight, I am cooking Shepherds pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is going to be homemade spaghetti meat sauce pulled from the freezer to warm on the stove. Will serve it over pasta and have a salad of greens and grape tomatoes with garlic croutons and some kind of dressing.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> Yesterday was lunch, brunch, munch until all was finished at suppertime. We had bbq ribs, grilled hamburgers and hotdogs, topping choices of kraut, chili, sliced tomatoes, lettuce, cheese, sliced onions, and hot mustard. Side dishes of baked beans, coleslaw, potato salad, deviled eggs, and oven fries. Dessert was chocolate cake and apple pie.


Let me know when you do this again and I'll head your way! YUM!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Our Little Farm said:


> Let me know when you do this again and I'll head your way! YUM!


:thumb: It was kinda of a surprise for me too. DH decided he wanted to fix a lot of food and invited family and neighbors to drop by after church. Counting us, he fed 13 people, and took 2 big plates of food to one of our neighbors that's elderly and lives with a home companion.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Had planned to grill out yesterday but got home too late from a dr appt. Instead had Sloppy Joes with leftover corn casserole.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Two words-

Piz zaaaaahhh! :happy:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having hash made from the leftover pot roast fixin's, salad and some canned peaches for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

broccoli & cheese soup leftover from day before yesterday & a skillet of corn bread.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We had:

~Meat Lover's Chili (it has bacon, ground beef and Italian sausage in it)
~Cornbread


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mac & cheese & green beans


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes, and glazed carrots


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just made a salmon loaf/casserole. I thought it came out pretty good.
I didnt follow a recipe, I made one up. I wanted canned salmon and greens so thus:

1 can pink salmon un-drained.
Little bit of white onion.
Some broccoli, and cabbage.
1 egg
saltine cracker crumbled, and placed whole on top 
Topped with shredded mild jack and cheddar cheese.

Was pretty good. Next time I wont top it with the saltines. It needs some more kind of 
liquid too. Not enough of the greens to overwhelm.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

chicken breasts, sweet potatoes and broccoli/cauliflower/carrots blend.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Cool and rainy here today so having Beef Soup with Rivels.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Grilled burgers and steak fries.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Eggs n' greens---the eggs and the greens and the green garlic I used all came from my garden


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

oh man, it's NCAA basketball here and ongoing until at least Sunday. DH is watching the games at the neighbor's and carting food over there as needed. He brought me a plate of food home for supper so I wouldn't have to get out in the thunderstorm and hail. Bless his heart, he's a good soul, so for supper I had a chili dog on a bun with barbeque chips, a bowl of pea salad (my favorite) and a slice of lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Spicy shrimp and scallops in a white wine butter sauce over angel hair with fresh grilled asparagus and a salad. Yum.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am making baked fish in garlic/lemon butter, along with that rice with cheese and fresh spinach, and a cucumber/tomato/onion salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH and I watched the Lehigh and Duke game here last night and ate homemade pizza and a salad. 

Tonight is still to be realized but I think it's going to be grilled hamburgers on buns with the fixins' and potato salad. Dessert is a big old delicious german chocolate cake. It's still NCAA tv here.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Corned beef was put in the crock pot last night at 11pm on low..potatoes were put in at 4pm this afternoon and the cabbage was put in at 5pm and turned to keep warm until I am ready to eat .Just got home from work and need a little down time and a chance to cool off a bit since I walk 1.3 miles each way to an from work ..


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots and onions with some good hot horseradish.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Add me to the corned beef, cabbage and potatoes group.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to make my corned beef tomorrow as we went out of town today. Will put it in the crockpot in the morning.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Low 80s today and we had grilled hamburgers, veggie grill pak of potatoes, onions, and garlic with butter and seasonings. Put lettuce and sliced tomatoes on the burgers along with a dose of 1000 Island dressing. Tasted kinda like a Big Mac, only better.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Baked pheasant, wild rice with dried cranberries and carrot sticks....James


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Since summer is upon us (even if only temporarily) we had grilled hot dogs, potato salad, baked beans, sweet pickles, sliced tomatoes and cukes and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Daughter made pasta salad on Saturday and I made potato salad on Sunday so we have been eating those will our meat (hamburger ,corned beef ,hot dogs on different days)
Today is to be Taco Salad after a trip to the store this morning for lettuce and shells to fry for the "bowl"..We have errands to run today and since I am borrowing dear neighbors van we will combine all errands into one trip today ..


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fried fresh caught Crappie with taters, slaw & hush puppies. This was some of the best fish we've had--probably because fried in mixture of lard & coconut oil. I mentioned that we need to find a baked fish recipe that works & everyone went "eeeeww'.

Melissa--how do you fix the baked fish with lemon & butter?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Tonight its going to be fish-cod, rice, and some gently fried cabbage.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH was on that clear diet thing yesterday. It was hot as blazes outside but I was craving homemade veggie soup and pulled a bunch of frozen garden veggies out and made a big pot. That and a pone of cornbread was afternoon snack, supper, and late night snack. Tonight is going to be pan seared beef tenderloin with beef gravy, mashed potatoes, and steamed broccoli. Dessert is fresh sliced apples with caramel dipping sauce I'm going to make with some "old" Kraft caramels I found hiding in the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're still having a touch of summer here (temps around 80o) so we're having grilled onion/pepper burgers, sliced cukes and tomatoes, cole slaw and chips. Still have loads of berries in the freezer so made up a sauce of mixed berries to put over vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

In the slow cooker is kielbasa/barbecuesauce for dh, in the crockpot is chicken breasts with mushroom soup/onion soup mix over it for me & the boys. I'm fixing rice to go with it and maybe baked beans.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Grilled chicken & fried cabbage with noodles


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Lovely weather again so had a grilled meal of steak and roasted onions with potatoes. Also had a salad of lettuce and carrots with garlic croutons. 

Late night snack was a sliced boiled egg and a few saltine crackers.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Dinner was a left over fried chicken thigh warmed up. Fried potatoes and onions topped with chicken gravy and green beens. It was good!

Desert is gonna be vanilla ice cream with orange magic shell topping.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Drenching rain and no grilling today. Ky plays tonight, late, so we're trying to fix snacks that can lay easy on the tum tum. DH is making deviled eggs right now, and I'm going to be making some sausage balls later. So much for light snacks. Ha.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and gets to enjoy a full tummy.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

bacon & eggs


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're basketball tired and meals are showing that. Tonight was hotdogs with kraut and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Don't feel too bad soulsurvivor. We worked outside all day and I was too tired to cook so we went to KFC.:yuck:


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Tonight will be breakfast for dinner unless something else strikes my fancy as I do inventory in the freezers in preparation of major canning of "stuff" to prepare for summer sales and garden harvests ..


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Ky plays this afternoon and we're all calling in pizza delivery.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

saulsbury steak, green beans, mashed potatoes & rolls.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

The last of leftover turkey, stuffing, taters and gravy.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH bought a big can of Glory brand green beans with small potatoes. He's fixing that along with a beef roast and cornbread for supper tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're having leftovers from last night, which was very good. I'm adding a couple ears of boiled corn on the cob to my share of the fixins.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Poke greens with poached eggs, pinto beans, cornbread and sausage.

BTW, can a human being founder from eating too many poke greens? If so I'm at serious risk this week.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL! I don't think you'll founder on poke greens. Alot of my neighbors eat poke greens too. 
Tonight we're having grilled pork chops, fried apples (picked bushels of apples from my neighbors trees last fall) and mashed potatoes.Anyone want to join us?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Leftovers here tonight too. Since winter has made a return I roasted a turkey yesterday w/all the fixin's.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Made Crescent Sausage & Cheese Squares last night. Having leftovers tonight.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

~Baked Chicken with Meyer Lemon and some Flower Pepper I got from Trader Joe's
~Grilled Asparagus
~White Cheddar Mac & Cheese


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

Chicken and egg noodles (eggs are multiplying in the fridge- I swear!) 5 minute artisan whole wheat bread on the side. It's a carb nightmare :run:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Pork chops baked with apples and cinnamon.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Grilled chops & T-bones (half price at Kroger) , baked potatoes, corn on the cob & bread pudding.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Pork Tenderloin leftovers, with fried cabbage...dessert was homemade cream cheese with habanero peach jelly on bagels.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rerun of the Saulsbury steak!!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Last night was taco salad.

Tonight it's baked salmon with either broccoli or mushrooms, maybe both. They need to be used up soon.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

last night was chilli. Dunno what tonight will bring. Maybe pbj if Im as tired tonight as I am now


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH and I both are guilty of burning ourselves out when we find a food we like. We'll eat until we're sick of it. That's what is happening with the Glory brand green beans. I, who hates green beans with a passion, am now in love with these southern style canned green beans with 'ittle taters in 'em. Who knew a little touch of liquid smoke could make a nasty green bean taste so good?

We're not waiting for supper. Lunch today is baked meatloaf, mashed potatoes, the last of the green beans equally and fairly divided between the two of us, and cornbread reheated with butter.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Meatloaf here too, with mashed potatoes and milk gravy, green beans and cole slaw. Dessert is chocolate cream pie.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Filet mignon and baked taters.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

NY Strip (once a year with) Asparagus fresh out the patch, strawberries out the patch, baked tater out the patch. Chocolate cake out the patch at Betty Cricker


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Beef curry, turnips, brocolli, avocado salad and chocolate mousse for dessert.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Fried Pork Chops, Garlic Mashed Potato's, Pea and Carrots, rolls & Iced tea. Cake for later.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

History in the making here in Ky this weekend with both UK and UL in the NCAA finals. There's parties everywhere within walking distance. We'll probably visit a few and enjoy the good company and food.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled steak, salad, and baked potato with sour cream. Dessert was lemon pound cake with strawberry topping and whipped cream. I loved the creams.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Late game night so supper is a lead-in to all the munchies that go with that. We've got a big bowl of egg salad, a few different breads and crackers, a tray of veggies and dip, a crockpot with spicy weenies, baked potato skins with cheese and bacon topping, and a big tray of chocolate cupcakes with blue and white icing.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We had Cowboy pie. 
Basically country style sausage, onion, cooked then add baked beans, mozzarella and 2 eggs, stir until cooked and put in dish. Mashed tater on top and grill till brown.

It is delicious. 

Lunch today will be salad and goats cheese.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a work mandated seminar tonight so I think Pizza is what they normally serve. 
Tomorrow I'll be making chicken & veggie rotini with garlic bread and lemon bars.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> We had Cowboy pie.
> Basically country style sausage, onion, cooked then add baked beans, mozzarella and 2 eggs, stir until cooked and put in dish. Mashed tater on top and grill till brown.
> 
> It is delicious.
> ...



I'm not a big baked bean fan but that sounds delicious.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

We're having pork chops tonight. I'm testing a new potato salad recipe to go with them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

beef roast, leftover purple mashed potatoes (it was an April Fools thing) made into potato pancakes and green beans.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Beef Stroganoff over egg noodles. It's 87 degrees outside so I'm not lighting the oven at all tonight.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

It's leftovers for us tonight. There's Italian Beef, Sloppy Joes, Macaroni salad and some egg salad. I'm not even sure what time we'll be eating. It's just one of those days.
I did bake some bread this morning and that always makes any meal taste better.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Trying a new recipe tonight - Chicken & Biscuit Casserole.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken and dumplings here, it's cold and windy tonight.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Making a new chicken casserole with pasta, mixed vegetables & cheese. May make some biscuits.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Using the leftover beef to make up a BBQ stromboli type thing.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes/peas, but no biscuits as I once again refuse to light the oven.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight it's pork cutlets, mashed potatoes, mashed turnips and spinach/cheese casserole.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was grilled pork loin, baked sweet potatoes, white gravy and baked cornbread. Dessert was vanilla yogurt with fresh blueberries.

Tonight is pinto bean soup and cornbread salad.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am going to make broccoli-rice soup, corn bread and fried green tomatoes for supper tonight.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Salad


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Tonight for dinner will be meatloaf, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans. Made some Lemon Blossoms yesterday for dessert today and tomorrow, Paula Deen's recipe - they are so good!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is fried pork loin, mashed potatoes and gravy, gingered carrots, and cornbread.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

spraggetti with a giant homemade meatball. And garlic bread.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a nasty cold so tonight was grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato bisque soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> I have a nasty cold so tonight was grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato bisque soup.


Sorry about the cold. Hope it clears up soon.

I love the cheese/soup combo though. It's one of my favorite meals.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> Tonight is *fried pork loin*, mashed potatoes and gravy, gingered carrots, and cornbread.


Tonight, we had *fried pork loin*, homemade gluten free bread (turned out good this time & DH baked it), steamed brocolli, and fresh pears.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

We had potato soup & spoon rolls.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Don't know yet  
Going to a friend's home for dinner. I am making Pioneer Woman's Apple Dumplings to bring (so not healthy BUT so good!)


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Alfredo noodles & chicken, broccoli salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

A curry of what needs to be used up: cabbage, carrots, sweet potatoes, green onions and ground beef. With salad


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

We're having chicken soup and cornbread tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Small sweet peppers stuffed with mozzarella and finely chopped spring onion and grilled, along with steak, corn on the cob and a portabella mushroom for me.

Then watermelon.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I took our last two riblets (Like McRibs), placed them in a dish and covered them with cream of mushroom soup/onion soup mixture and layered tator tots on top. Then we're having apple stove top with them and I have two squash pies in the oven.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

We've got out Easter cold spell so I'm making a big pot of chili.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is officially retired now so our supper is more an afternooner. Today is chicken salad sandwich and baked oven fries. If hungry later then we'll probably finish off the pinto bean soup. It needs to disappear.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sunny and cool and good sleeping weather.

Tonight is fried hamburgers topped with wrecked onions and swiss cheese, mashed potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having smoked sausage, baked beans, cole slaw and pickles. Apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Corned Venison and cabbage, with garlicy cheesy mashed potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is potato soup and a BLT sandwich on homemade toasted sourdough bread.


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

I would love to have a big bowl of soup and some homemade bread... after nearly a week with temps in the mid to high 70s it is rainy and in the low 40s today. Sadly, I'm the only one that would eat soup...so we're having BBQ ribs, corn, sauted zucchini, and homemade bread with cookies for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

leftover spaghetti bolognaise tonight and some watermelon.
Tomorrow will be grilled Cajun seasoned catfish 
Saturday or Sunday evening will be grilled chicken. 

Love this time of year.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I got a whole eye round on sale so I'm going to cut a couple of nice steaks off it for supper tonight. Baked potatoes, gravy for dh & sour cream for me, side salad and pickled beets. Leftover apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chili
Red beans
Black beans
White beans
Ancho chili powder
Ground beef
Smoke Sausage
Smoked BBQ Chicken meat
Tomatoes

MMMMMMM oh, and my daughters home made bread!!
It's good to have a culinary student in the HOUSE!


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

Pork stir fry with fresh picked ramps over ramp leaf rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're still on a bland diet here due to a recent stomach bug, so tonight will be baked chicken breast, mashed potatoes, baked apples and biscuits.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Last night was homemade BBQ Chicken Pizza for me made from leftovers of a bought whole rotisserie chicken .Daughter made a regular pepperoni pizza with onions and some sweet baby peppers we got on markdown .The rest of the peppers will be used for salads and put in the dehydrator.I am taking pizza for my lunch at work today and will have the chicken breast from the chicken later in the week for work lunches .Am thinking maybe homemade chicken salad or maybe a momticristo with the chicken ..


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Soulsurvivor,

I hope you and your family will be better soon!

We will be having :
~Grilled Chicken
~Grilled Vegetables
~Spaghetti Squash


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Feel better soon soulsurvivor.
It's a beautiful day here so I'm thinking I'll grill some burgers for supper.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Croque monsieur, homemade chicken soup and a nice side salad.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Homemade chicken soup with German egg noodles and a salad with mixed greens, HB eggs, sunflower seeds and crumbled goat cheese.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tomorrow is my birthday and dh wanted to take me out to eat. Well, we have gotten really bad about eating out a lot off the cheap menus and so going out to eat is no longer a treat. We have talked about it and we are stopping all going out to eat now except as a treat for a birthday or what have you.
Anyway we are going out to night with the kids and we are going to an old fashioned burger joint in Evansville that I've wanted to eat at for a long time but we've never tried. So G.D. Ritzy's it is.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Passover ends at sundown so we're ordering out for pizza. We've been ending the holiday that way for over 20 years.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

We are having BBQ ribs and sides. The ribs are on the grill now. Just about done.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Been prepping for incoming storms all yest and today, so something simple again, taquitos and mexican rice.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I didnt cook, but we went to a buddy's birthday party. He likes to cook and have friends over. 

I had, grilled duck, goose, prong horn antelope, boiled crawfish, deep fried alligator and wild turkey, smoked pork shoulder, and a bacon wrapped mule deer back strap that was cooked over mesquite then sliced thin and covered in a soy sauce/whiskey mixture and chopped fresh rosemary sprinkled over it.

There were 2 more tables of food but I never got that far.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Beautiful day, less wind so far so having steak and veggies on the grill tonight. DH brought home sweet vidalia onions and yellow squash from Kroger, so that with red potatoes and garlic will be yum.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cooking out--burgers & on-sale steak. May try a tomato cobbler recipe that sounds good. Topping is cheese biscuit-like.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, poke greens with poached eggs and bought rolls. I think I'll just get by with oatmeal raisin cookies instead of a dedicated dessert.

BTW, why are chicken breasts (On the bone) so darned big these days? Hard to get them cooked through without scorching the breading and too much to eat with just one breast.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Tonight we had grits, bacon, hash browns and peaches. My father's theory was, if you eat breakfast at night, you could sleep in the next day! :thumb:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

wanda1950 said:


> Cooking out--burgers & on-sale steak. May try a tomato cobbler recipe that sounds good. Topping is cheese biscuit-like.


That sounds delicious! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> .
> 
> BTW, why are chicken breasts (On the bone) so darned big these days? Hard to get them cooked through without scorching the breading and too much to eat with just one breast.


This is exactly my problem with chicken. It like it never gets done. Use to fry it up no problem. Now you have to fry it then bake it. the its like eating a quart of a horse


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, sauted asparagus, corn.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had grilled hot dogs, potato salad, buffalo chicken pasta salad and sweet pickles.
Have some strawberries macerating for strawberry shortcake in a bit.


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

I used left over ground beef and pizza sauce and then used it as filling for homemade ravioli. My first time making the ravioli and they turned out great.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

All the menus are making me hungry. Hurry up supper. We liked last night's supper so well it's on again for tonight.

Also having a pasta salad instead of bread.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Rotissire chicken, corn off the cob and baked beans....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

It's darned hot out here today so I stewed some chicken to make cold salad plates for supper. I'm making chicken salad, Italian pasta salad, toss salad, deviled eggs and pickled beets. Vanilla ice cream w/maple syrup for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Grilled marinated meat cubes and grill veg (de-constructed shis-ka-bobs) and baked potato....assuming the rain holds off long enough, lol.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

It is flipping cold here today. 

We have a lovely hen in the crockpot that will become pulled bbq chicken sandwiches, with sides of homemade fries, and a big salad with lots of mushrooms,carrots, tomato and peapods.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We received our samples from efoodsdirect (the long term food MPS is selling now) and are trying the creamy potato soup with a small can of chopped clams added. Smells wonderful. Hope it's as tasty as it smells!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover burgers from last night's cook out.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It's cool and cloudy today so I made another pot of potato soup. I added bacon to it and having BLT sandwiches with the rest of the bacon.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Chicken thighs and zucchini, with olives, lemon and paprika and steamed rice.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I haven't felt well for almost a week now. So we are having baked potatoes & broccoli/cheese rice.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You mean I have to cook AGAIN? 

I love cooking, but sometimes I just want a break.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

hmsteader71 said:


> I haven't felt well for almost a week now. So we are having baked potatoes & broccoli/cheese rice.


Hope you are feeling better soon. I have a stomach virus I think, hence the thought of cooking does not make me feel great. 

I have left over grilled chicken, and baked potatoes in the fridge, so will make into a soup and serve with fresh biscuits.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Red beans and rice tonight with hot sausage added.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. I have a stomach virus I think, hence the thought of cooking does not make me feel great.
> 
> I have left over grilled chicken, and baked potatoes in the fridge, so will make into a soup and serve with fresh biscuits.


Thank you OLF. I think mine is the virus my dh and boys had about a month ago. I thought I got by without catching it since I had it in December. I go to the doctor tomorrow so you know it has to be serious! 
Change of plans. I had a large amount of ground beef to brown to freeze so we are having coney's & broccoli/cheese rice.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Another gorgeous day here so I'm grilling chicken. With it we're having baked potatoes, corn on the cob, fresh veggie platter w/ bacon ranch dip, deviled eggs. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Hope you're feeling better soon hmsteader71!

We grilled out last night so tonight we're having hotdogs or Italian sausages on hamburger buns (that's what I have left!) with potato salad and black bean salad.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I baked extra potatoes yesterday (if the ovens on one should fill it up, so I baked bagels and potatoes yesterday) so today I sauteed them with onion, tossed a kielbasa on the grill and made some mixed veg.

Last nights grilled veg were amazing...I just used what I had - asparagus, mushrooms, a few pieces of cauliflower, half a green pepper and an onion. Sounded strange when I was making it, but it was wonderful!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is going to be a beef roast with gravy, mashed potatoes, baked apples and cornbread. Dessert will be lemon cream pie.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

We're having steak, baked potatoes and salad tonight.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Salisbury steaks, peas & sweet potatoe fries.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Baked chicken breasts, potatoes w/milk gravy and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

It's not delivery (Way too far out of town for that), it's Digiorno!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Pot roast with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH bought ground beef yesterday for $1.99 lb and bought several pounds. He's got several recipes in progress - spaghetti sauce, sloppy joe sauce, and mixing up meatloaf with what's left. Most will go in the freezer, but tonight is going to be spaghetti meatsauce and pasta with a salad and garlic toast.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Last night was great northern beans with hambone, fresh picked poke salad, onions from the garden, home canned peppersauce, and cornbread.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh brought home a huge roasting chicken and I'm going to try a can in the butt chicken on the grill with it. I hope it fits.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I've had beef stewing in chopped up tomatoes & onions w/red wine and garlic for several hours. Smells delicious. I'll serve it over noodles with a side salad. Cookies and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Panzanella (bread salad)

Olive Levain (sourdough bread made with kalamata olives in it) toasted and cubed
Cucumbers
Tomatoes
Yellow Peppers
Gorgonzola cheese crumble
Olive oil and Red Wine Vinegar
Salt & Pepper
Fresh Thyme and Oregano

Throw it in a bowl and toss.
It is TOTALLY AWESOME having a culinary student in the house!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Cabrito tacos!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Pot roast with carrots, potatoes & onions.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am still on the mend! Went to the dr. Wed and she called it a virus & sent me home. I did have a good appetite that night & last night but right now not so much so we are having fish fillets & baked beans for supper. I feel like such a cheater because we buy breaded fish fillets instead of using fish caught in the waters here. But honestly with the refinery that used to be here I'd be afraid to eat the fish here. The fillets I buy are at JayC Foods & they are Icelandic Northern and are so good. I also found some not too long ago when with my Amish friend at an Amish store. They were a much better price and you got double what I can get at JayC.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Tonight I'm using the leftovers from the chicken last night to make fried rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We've got rain moving in late today and I've been playing in the kitchen. Tonight is meatloaf that DH mixed and baked yesterday. After a night in the fridge I sliced it and will serve on sub rolls with melted cheese and wrecked onions. Sides are baked beans and a salad of greens and mandarin oranges with a light french dressing.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I made City Chicken the other night with some cubed pork and still have some leftover in the frig that still needs to be cooked. I was thinking that maybe I will make fried rice with the pork added or make the City Chicken again with mashed potatoes or rice. Ned to ask hubby what he would like.

Here is the recipe
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/City-Kabobs


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're grilling onion/pepper burgers and hot dogs w/chips, cottage cheese, pickles & olives. Cookies and ice cream for later.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sub sandwiches again except with meatballs cooked in a tomato blend sauce. Leftover baked beans and green salad with pineapple chunks and light ranch dressing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Steak and potato soup
home made sourdough bread


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Country fried pork chops with mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Italian-style meatloaf baked in bell pepper rings.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Beef pot pie with the remains of last night's pot roast.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was beef tips in brown gravy, mashed potatoes and ginger carrots.
Forgot to add banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Early morning snack run and I'm having a lovely Gala apple and an even more tasty caramel dipping sauce, no, not the McD kind but similar. I think I could eat caramel on spinach if I had to.

Supper was roasted chicken, turkey gravy, boiled red potatoes with green beans.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am doing an entire turkey dinner tonight. Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet potato casserole, green beans, cranberry relish, and pumpkin-praline cake for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Cool and rainy here yesterday so had Irish Stew in the crock pot. More damp weather here today so having leftover stew. YUM!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is hot dogs coney style with meat sauce. Toppings are sweet vidalia onion, shredded cheddar cheese and chopped tomato. 

This meat sauce recipe used to be made in the old country stores around here and served on hot dogs. They called it with or without "chili" but it's not chili. It's almost sweet, has an undertone flavor of celery, and is very addictive to the taste buds. There's not a printed recipe for this anywhere and my husband has spent considerable time and effort in trying to get it just right. I think this may be the best tasting batch yet.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight will be grilled as it's such a beautiful day to be outside. Tonight is grilled pork loin, roasted vegetables of squash, onion, potato, red peppers, and garlic with butter. Also having a slice of cold watermelon for dessert.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I honestly don't know what to have tonight. I had originally thought to have meatballs & gravy but the recipe calls for 4 lb of ground beef. I'm using venison and only have 1 lb. thawed out. I guess I could reduce the amounts and just make that size or even turn it into a meatloaf instead. We are having cooked cabbage, potatoes & carrots and I don't know what else. I'll have to check back for ideas.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Still chilly here so I'll be cooking indoors. Pork cutlets, summer squash casserole, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers and the usual pickles. I think a chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

curried lentils and chicken with goats cheese and sweet potatoes. Very yummy. =0) gotta love the crock pot.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Home canned corned beef hash with gravy and biscuits along with corn-on-the-cob and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It's a morning of rainshowers so we have a crockpot going with swiss steak and gravy. Later I'll make a potato casserole and broil it with a cheese topping, maybe some bacon bits in it. I also have leftover cornbread to use in cornbread salad with layers of chopped tomato, onion and red peppers. Might have to throw some bacon in that too.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

DH is out of town for a couple of days so I'm just going to wing it. No cooking any big meals for me, heck I might even have a bowl of cereal for supper! :happy:


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight is tacos on homemade tortillas with blackberry dumplings for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Toasted ravioli with sauce, salad, and fluff for dessert.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Last night was Raspberry Chipotle Pork Chops, oven roasted onion potatoes, and home grown broccoli with cheese. I'm trying to think up something creative for tonight as it is a couple of days until DHs once a month payday and I have to rely totally on the pantry and freezer.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Today is mediterranean spiced lamb, homemade tzatziki sauce, balsamic marinated onion, cucumber and garlic, with a chopped salad. Tuck all of the above in a pita and try to not let the juice run down your smiling face!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Quiet diet tonight. Chunks of roasted chicken in a white gravy ladled over a thick piece of toasted Amish bread and then broiled with a swiss cheese topping.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight the guys are on their own as I have a meeting to go to. So they are having Totinos! Lol.
Tomorrow though we are having friends over and here's the menu: She's bringing homemade chicken n noodles, hamburgers (for my dh who won't eat chicken), I'm fixing mashed potatoes & gravy, homemade mac-n-cheese, deviled eggs & homemade bread. We didn't eat the blackberry dumplings yet so that's going to be our dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm making a baked pasta with spinach and mushrooms tonight. We're having the first asparagus of the year from the garden with it.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

AmberLBowers said:


> Today is mediterranean spiced lamb, homemade tzatziki sauce, balsamic marinated onion, cucumber and garlic, with a chopped salad. Tuck all of the above in a pita and try to not let the juice run down your smiling face!!


Oh my gosh!!!! This is your "I need something from my pantry cuz DH isn't getting paid in a few days" meal??? How fast can I get from my place to your for dinner? It sounds absolutely delicious. 

Can you share the recipe for the cucumber, onion, basalmic thingy?


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

stamphappy said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! This is your "I need something from my pantry cuz DH isn't getting paid in a few days" meal??? How fast can I get from my place to your for dinner? It sounds absolutely delicious.
> 
> Can you share the recipe for the cucumber, onion, basalmic thingy?


:ashamed: stamp, you make me blush (really!). My favorite thing about being frugal is creating yummy meals from pantry and freezer. However, my pantry and freezer may be stocked a little differntly than most. We love ethnic foods and all kinds of meats. The boneless leg of lamb was bought around the end of Feb. at Sams club as one of those "reduced for quick sale" due to being close to out of date sales. Herbs from just outside my back doorarsley, sage, rosemary, thyme (lol),oregano. Cinnamon,allspice and garlic from the pantry. We grow red onions. Added a sprinkle of balsamic and into the crockpot it went this morning. The tzatziki was sour cream, greek yogurty, shredded cuke, parsley, garlic and lemon juice.

Now for your request. I came up with this after DH and I visited a local Middle Eastern restaurant and the fave items were the tiny pickled red onion rings that they put on top of our entrees. And I don't measure unless I'm baking or canning so everything is to taste. 

Red Onions sliced as thin as you can by hand 
Cucumbers peeled and sliced to about 1/4 inch
garlic minced or whole (whole is prettier but minced insures a little in every bite)

layer the above in a glass canning jar (I layer heavily in favor of the onion and garlic, but however you like)

then, in a small bowl whisk together

about 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
a tablespoon or two of olive oil
salt

pour over the veggies in the jar. fill the jar the rest of the way with water then refridgerate for at least an hour. (It's even better the next day though, we love it on sandwiches, salads, etc) Even with the addition of water this is VERY strong vinegar flavor so play with it! I love tweaking recipes! This is SO pretty in the jar. Also, the onion and garlic flavored vinegar and oil that is left over is an awesome base for salad dressings. I hope you enjoy!:gaptooth:


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazy tonight and we're just having tuna sandwiches and chips...


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Amber, thanks for the speedy reply. I'm going to whip some up this weekend. I'm also thinking I might make another one that also has sliced beets in it??? 

We've only been able to get the Costco lamb once on clearance. One of the ways we serve it is sliced thinly, placed on skewers then grilled quickly over pinon wood. Grilled asparagus, salad, and fresh bread round out the very simple meal. The pinon wood can be purchased at Lowes in the garden area (there's a little curved line over the first n in pinon but my computer won't do that). 

Honeslty, I'm not sure there is anything that doesn't taste good with balsamic. FYI, we found a baby bottle of balsamic that was hidden behind something else in the cupboard. We tried it and it was so deep in flavor with an incredible sweetness about it. It was truly delicious!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> Quiet diet tonight. Chunks of roasted chicken in a white gravy ladled over a thick piece of toasted Amish bread and then broiled with a swiss cheese topping.


Since I can't figure out how to get the "like" button to work so I'll just have to post that I "like" this one 

We ate out tonight; all you can eat fish fry.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Opened a jar of canned shredded pork & a jar of salsa, chopped fresh cilantro and made shredded pork tacos in just a few minutes! No, we didn't make the tortillas, but that's on my learn-to-do list soon.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Was going to have a tuna and pasta salad last night but it was extremely cold and windy out. Needed something hot so made Spicy Cheeseburger Soup.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> Was going to have a tuna and pasta salad last night but it was extremely cold and windy out. Needed something hot so made Spicy Cheeseburger Soup.


Can we have the recipe for the soup? Sounds like something my crew would love.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Ham hash with new potatoes, cabbage and ham bits saved from Easter ham. Side of fresh brocolli and salad with whats in the garden: mustard, lettuce, swiss chard strawberries and carrot and feta cheese with a vinaigrette salad dressing.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice day but not grilling. We're having beef roast with gravy, mashed potatoes, and carrots and onion cooked with the roast. Dessert is vanilla yogurt topped with fresh sliced strawberries.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Mickey said:


> Since I can't figure out how to get the "like" button to work so I'll just have to post that I "like" this one
> 
> We ate out tonight; all you can eat fish fry.


The way I get the like button to work is to place the little arrow thingy right on top of it and click.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, it's early in the day to be thinking about supper, but it seems to be my life's focus recently. I'm always hungry. Tonight is going to be grilled flatiron steak with baked potato topped with sour cream and bacon bits, real bacon bits, not the fake bacon bits, with a salad of lettuce, chopped tomato, diced red peppers and a light french dressing. 

ok, so I need to go fry bacon so I can have the bits for our taters tonight. mmmm, bacon, it's lonely without eggs by its' side. Tomatoes like being there too. ok, biscuits too, and honey, and bye.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Cor Don Bleu
(not my fav, but the rest of the family loves it)


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

AmberLBowers said:


> Can we have the recipe for the soup? Sounds like something my crew would love.


Sorry for the delay!! This recipe was posted on HT several years ago.

Spicy Cheeseburger Soup

1 Â½ - 2 cups water (enough to cover)
2 cups peeled, cubed potatoes (med to small pieces)
2 sm carrots, grated
1 sm onion, chopped
Â¼ cup chopped green pepper
2 spoonfuls sliced jalapeno pepper, chopped or 1 pepper chopped
1 clove minced garlic
1 beef bouillon cube, smashed
1/2 tsp salt

1 pound hamburger, cooked and drained (I use Â¾ pound)
2 Â½ cups milk, divided
3 tbl flour
8 oz cheese (American, cheddar, pepper jack) (I use about 6 oz)
Â¼ to 1 tsp cayenne pepper, optional

In large soup pot, combine first 9 ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 15 â 20 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Stir in cooked beef and 2 cups milk, heat through. Combine flour with remaining milk until smooth, gradually stir into soup. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for about 2 minutes or until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat and stir in cheese until melted. Add cayenne if desired or let each person add their own.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

It's cold and damp here again and I found a marked down loaf of French bread at WM, so we are having French Onion Soup for dinner.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Japanese food: rice, miso soup, fish cooked with ginger and soy sauce, fried tofu, pickled radish. My son had to have a medical procedure this morning and this is comfort food for him.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The way I get the like button to work is to place the little arrow thingy right on top of it and click.


:hrm: :nana:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had pot roast last night so tonight it's hash from the leftovers.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> We had pot roast last night so tonight it's hash from the leftovers.


Sounds good and could you come make mine for me? Just kidding, but we have enough roast leftovers to eat same again tonight.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> Sounds good and could you come make mine for me? Just kidding, but we have enough roast leftovers to eat same again tonight.


Okay I'll come, but be warned that hash is one of my favorite meals and you'll have to fight me for it!:catfight: LOL


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Taco soup. Vanilla pudding and whipped cream for dessert. .


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Hamburgers on the BBQ!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tried a new casserole last night--taco seasoned ground beef with corn, cheese & salsa layered with tortilla chips & cheese. It was pretty good--only one serving left! Next time I want some chopped tomatoes & onions, etc to put on top.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have some chicken in the crockpot, I am going to have rice and stir-fried veggies with it. It is hot here today... too hot for May.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

We are having chef salad ...have been using up freezer things so now until we do a major store run for meats we are scraping the "bottom" of the barrel...Have half a slab of baby back ribs a whole corned beef (which we are going to smoke for pastrami )and a ham along with some hamburger in pks 

I have lots and lots of fruits in the freezer and daughter has said I need to make jams and jellies to free up space for meat sales over the next couple of weeks ..so I guess I will be canning at night when I get off work for a few days ...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH went to a country grocer near us that's having a meat sale and bought some more ground beef and other beef cuts. It's looking as though we're going to have storms moving in about suppertime, so no grilling. Eating is delayed due to having a new electric stove installed. He's waiting for the neighbor to get off work and come help move it into place and haul off the old stove. All this to explain why we're having pizza delivery. LOL. The guilt of it all.

:awh:


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

My DD is making grilled chicken and salad.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Had Baked Home Raised Chicken, marinated with Zesty Herb and oil, Chive Mashed Potatoes with gravy, a few stalks of fresh picked asparagus... and some green beans. Washed it all down with a big, cold glass of strawberry milk. (Been AGES since I've had that... lol) .... I'm stuffed. Don't even have room for that homeade Pecan Cake!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Grilled steak and chicken salad!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We tried to send the extra pizza home with the neighbor after we all finished eating but he wouldn't accept it. So, we're having warmed up leftover pizza for supper tonight. Also having a side salad with greens, sliced onion, and tomato.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled steak and roasted veggies. Dessert is cold watermelon.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Meatballs and garlic noodles......


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

T-Bones on the grill. They were very disappointing. They were cooked just right...medium rare...but they didn't have a lot of flavor and were tough. Since we only have steak about once a year when we can get them on sale, it was not a happy meal for us. Maybe next year.

Nomad


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

My son grilled hot dogs.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled hamburgers, roasted marinated onions, and sliced swiss on a bun.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Grilled hamburgers here also, with mashed avocado spread, tomatoes and plenty of onions!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is fried salmon cakes, mashed potatoes, and fresh corn cut off the cob and steamed with diced red peppers.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I fried up some ground beef and mixed it with a box of dirty rice mix with a side of canned beets; delicious  Ice cream for dessert if anyone wants it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is oven roasted pork loin, mashed potatoes with gravy, steamed carrots and cauliflower, and biscuits. Dessert is vanilla yogurt with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Tonight is going to be steak, baked sweet potatoes and a big salad from the garden. Fresh lettuce is the best!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having steak, baked potato w/gravy or sour cream, spinach, sliced cukes and tomatoes. Chocolate pudding cake w/ whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled hamburgers topped with bacon, cheese and tomato. Also having a grill pak of yellow squash with sliced onions in a garlic butter sauce.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having baked chicken breasts, bread stuffing, winter squash, green beans and cranberry sauce. Leftover pudding cake for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Chicken breasts cooked all day in the slow cooker with hot wings sauce. We will have that with a dollop of yogurt (healthier than the requisite ranch dressing), new potatoes cooked with chives and butter, brocolli and fresh corn.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

hot wings and paper thin sliced deep fried taters


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Made pizza with homemade dough and home canned pizza sauce. One with onions and olives and one topped with leftover taco meat.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night DH had a small grilled steak and a baked potato. I had a baked potato and salad.

Don't know yet what tonight will be but probably same as last night.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe pizza.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was watching Man v. Food last night and he was eating a huge helping of chili dog/chili cheese fries so I think I'm going to be bad and make a version for supper tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sunday and Monday was bbq pork ribs, mashed potatoes, fried cabbage and greens, and cornbread.

Tonight is going to be meatball sub sandwiches and oven fries, lettuce and tomato salad with buttermilk dressing.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Last night was shepherds pie. Tonight it will be pad thai leftovers.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tonight I am making grilled chicken with a chimichurri sauce and veggies on the side.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lemon Pepper Fettuccine with grilled chicken.
OMGosh it's so good.
Home made bread
Brussels Sprouts (roasted)


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Grilled steaks ,home made mac salad ,potatoe salad ,6 bean salad ,and garlic bread ..
daughter has been doing the cooking but I have an evening off and" Momma is maning the grill !"


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Chili and cornbread here.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is grilled pork loin and a grill veggie pak with potato, onion, and squash. Dessert is cold watermelon.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I made spaghetti sauce yesterday too when I made the chili so that's what's on the menu tonight w/ garlic bread and salad. Coconut cream pie for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Corn, potato & jalapeno chowder with corn bread


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jerk Chicken
Rice
Steamed Broccoli
Home made bread
Canned pears


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled chicken breasts, Italian noodles, and salad.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Battered, fried fish and coleslaw


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having sausage gravy and biscuits w/green beans and canned peaches. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover kraut & weenies & black eyed peas. Tomorrow I'll HAVE to cook!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Leftovers........got a fridge full of them!!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Wednesday evenings meal was breakfast ..bacon ..hash browns with onions ,over easy eggs and croissant biscuits ...

Last night was ..spaghetti with my home canned spaghetti sauce from last fall and garlic bread from some left over hot dog buns that needed used ...

tonight will be salmon patties with left over baby lima beans.. leftover mac and potato salad from earlier in the week ..

tomorrows lunch at work will be whatever is left over plus deviled eggs I am making in abity to use up some eggs ..

tomorrow night will be fried rice with leftover steak that daughter grilled earlier in the week that was pushed to the back of the fridge ...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

My food menu is about as exciting as my life. lol.

Tonight is grilled steak with baked stuffed potato topped with cheese and caramelized onion. Also having a fresh fruit salad of apple, grapes, blueberries, and bananas.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a vegetable medley today for breakfast.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Ham and asparagus frittata and a salad. Simple, but good.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> My food menu is about as exciting as my life. lol.
> 
> Sounds darn good to me!
> 
> I think we're probably going to the Friday night all you can eat fish fry.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> My food menu is about as exciting as my life. lol.
> 
> Tonight is grilled steak with baked stuffed potato topped with cheese and caramelized onion. Also having a fresh fruit salad of apple, grapes, blueberries, and bananas.



Sounds darn good to me! 

I think we're going to the Friday night all you can eat fish fry.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

spaghetti, cheese biscuits


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

On Monday cook up 8 quarts of yellow squash with 3 quartered sweet onions and 1/4 cup of butter. Cool. Store in a covered bowl in fridge.

Bake 2 skillets of cornbread. Cool. Cut into wedges, wrap with paper towel and store inside ziploc bag in fridge.

Fry a pound of country bacon, not that filmsy stuff. Drain and cool bacon on paper towel. Save grease for seasoning future recipes. When cool wrap bacon in clean paper towel, store inside ziploc bag, put in fridge. 

Chop and dice 4 tomatoes, 2 stalks celery, one small onion, one small green pepper. Sprinkle with kosher salt, black pepper, and a few drops of hot sauce. Mix and store in a covered bowl in the fridge.

For anytime eats, layer bottom of bowl with crumbled cornbread, next layer is squash/onion with butter juice, top with a piece of crumbled bacon, cover with a paper towel and microwave for about 6 minutes. 

Remove carefully from microwave. Will be very hot. Stir to combine layers. Top with cold tomato salsa. 

I'm usually eating this at 3 in the morning. :grin:



Supper tonight is grilled pork loin, baked potato with sour cream and chopped green onion, and a pot of cooked greens seasoned with bacon and liquid smoke flavoring.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

A store bought veggie burger. It was nasty.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Fine minds think alike? LOL
I have pork cutlets thawing for supper too. Having a summer squash casserole and salad with it. And since now I'm craving that cornbread I guess I'll have to make a skillet of that too  Banana cream pudding over vanilla wafer crust w/whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Pizza out of my homemade sourdough bread and tomato sauce with fresh basil and fresh mozzerella, (store bought pepperoni until I learn how to make my own), and peppers, chives, onions, and mushrooms.

To drink: chilled water w/mint and stevia leaves.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is crockpot bbq chicken, mashed potatoes, and cornbread. Dessert is fresh blueberries and strawberries.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight was freezer fall out, in that we ate the first thing that hit the floor when he opened the freezer. That was a container of turkey and gravy, so heat and eat turkey with a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. So, glad that's gone. Also finished up the left over coleslaw from the weekend. Still have a whole watermelon looking at us though.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had shepherds pie tonight. Rhubarb cake for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken & dumplings, green beans, a bought berry pie & a homemade chess pie my MIL brought over.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight is leftover shepherds pie, spinach casserole and hot fudge sundaes for dessert.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Leftover baby back ribs, leftover potato salad, leftover baked beans.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Goulosh and salad. Lettuce from my own little container garden on the balcony!


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

She's at work tonite so its Banana Split nite.:icecream:

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Shrimp stir fry


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Had a big lunch from the deli today of fried fish, mac & cheese and salad with tomatoes. Supper was a container of yogurt for me, and DH grilled a small steak for himself.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having thick ham slices baked in milk topped w/brown sugar and pineapple, mashed potatoes and leftover spinach casserole. Strawberry cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We're having our usual grilled steak and veggies tonight, along with a salad and a dessert of yogurt topped with blueberries.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Weather has been crisp and cool with heavy cloud cover, just like a cold day in fall. It was a perfect day for chili and cornbread. Also made a banana bread loaf and ate slice of that with a cup of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fried italian sausage, mash potatoes with carrot and rosemary mashed in, steamed onions, pansey flowers, and some ice tea.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I had a protein shake since I'm on my 2 week pre-op liver shrink diet for gastric bypass on the 12th.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I made black-eyed peas, and rolls! ROLLS! I ACTUALLY MADE THEM AND THEY ARE NOT HOCKEY PUCKS!!!!    
My hubby will be surprised. He usually makes the rolls!
We are also having tossed salad that I made yesterday, and I made deviled eggs today.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

vegetable beef soup & cornbread, banana pudding


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Breakfast burritos- eggs scrambled with bacon, green onions and Parmesan cheese then wrapped in a warm tortilla with shredded cheese and salsa.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We went to the chinese buffet for lunch so supper is whatever you can find to snack on. I had a bowl of cereal


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is going to be fried venison, mashed potatoes topped with cheddar cheese, and honey carrots. Baked cornbread to heat and eat if you want it and a salad of lettuce, cherry tomatoes and sliced onion with lite french dressing. Dessert is leftover apple pie.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Chilly and rain here so we're having salisbury steaks w/mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, fresh corn and salad. Raspberry squares for dessert.

I'm waiting on that lobster soul :whistlin:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Taco soup made with some leftover pulled pork.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Chilly and rain here so we're having salisbury steaks w/mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, fresh corn and salad. Raspberry squares for dessert.
> 
> I'm waiting on that lobster soul :whistlin:


You could certainly have my share. That supper of yours sounds a whole lot better to me, and I love raspberry squares. :bowtie:

I'm making a sausage breakfast casserole to take to the in-laws tomorrow. FIL is coming home from the hospital today and they'll be needing some help with the menu for a few days.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Yestraday, I roasted a pack of nice porkchops, in gravy. I made mashed potatoes with buttered peas, for a side. We had ice cream in the freezer. But, we were so full we just ate a couple little squares of Bliss dark chocolate for dessert.
There was Plenty of left-overs for supper tonight.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have kraut!!!! First success with it so we're having it with navy beans & cornbread.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

lots of spinach. It's bolting so I gotta eat it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

NickieL, I make a casserole of spinach w/feta cheese, or cheddar if you don't have/like feta. Here's the recipe.
1 lb. chopped spinach
1 lb crumbled feta cheese ( I get a 12 oz. container of dry crumbled feta and only use half of it as it's quite strong)
5 eggs ( I usually only use 2-3)
salt&pepper to taste
3-4 Tbs. butter or marg.
1/4-1/2 cup of milk
Mix all together and bake at 375o til set and top is lightly browned. I usually sprinkle the top with a bit of mozz cheese too, but the recipe doesn't call for it. Anyway, my whole family loves this dish.

Yet another chilly rainy day here in NH :rainprf: so I'm baking some chicken breasts, stovetop stuffing, potatoes and milk gravy, winter squash, green beans & cranberry sauce. And since I have some apples that need to be used up I think I'll make an apple crisp for dessert.

Soul, can I have the sausage breakfast casserole recipe?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for asking Mickey. I used this recipe:

[YOUTUBE]t27fpcNHqTc[/YOUTUBE]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t27fpcNHqTc]Betty's Sausage and Egg Breakfast Casserole - YouTube[/ame]

I made 2 casseroles because other family members are here from out of state to visit. 

Supper tonight was grilled steaks, baked sweet potatoes, pasta salad, and a fresh fruit bowl.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you for posting that soul, it looks delicious. My oldest dd is coming for a visit on Saturday morning so I think I'll make it for breakfast


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beef and noodle soup made out of the brisket we smoked last week end. Garlic biscuits and brownies for dessert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having onion/pepper burgers, baked beans, salad and pickled beets.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fried country ham, scrambled eggs & biscuits.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

WV Farm girl said:


> Goulosh and salad. _Lettuce from my own little container garden on the balcony_!


You go, kiddo! :thumb:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is going to be meatball sandwiches. Also having oven fries and a salad.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ate with MIL. She had pot roast with carrots & potatoes, white beans (she makes the best ever) and cornbread. Had apple cobbler for desert.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Since getting hot going to make just sandwiches & Salads with something nice cold to drink.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I took some haddock out of the freezer this morning and we're going to have that baked w/ fries, onion rings and cole slaw. Made chocolate cream and coconut cream pies today so everyone can have their choice those for dessert.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am baking all afternoon to sell my breads tomorrow so tonight is going to be easy. I have some canned beef stew that we both like & some leftover biscuits from last night.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled steak, grill pak with squash/onions/garlic/butter, and sliced watermelon.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Last night was Swiss Steak (in pressure cooker) with choice of sweet rice (white) or left over mashed potatoes and peas.The rice was made in my new to me rice cooker and we loved it .
Daughter has some Western Pork Ribs in brine that will be grilled and served along with homemade Mac Salad ..Baked Beans ..and Potato Salad .
The left overs will serve as my lunches at work for a few days at least ..


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

We're having breakfast tonight. Bacon, eggs, hash browns and biscuits...


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Lunch today will be the left overs from last night .

The ribs were ever so tender and moist ..the salads and baked beans were over the top good ..

This was one of THE BEST meals we have had in eons ! 

and will be on our list of repeats ...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

aftermidnite said:


> Lunch today will be the left overs from last night .
> 
> The ribs were ever so tender and moist ..the salads and baked beans were over the top good ..
> 
> ...


It all sounds delicious. Any recipes or food tips are greatly appreciated. I seem to keep fixing the same foods the same way day in and day out. 

Our supper tonight is going to be a selection of heat and eat leftovers. DH will grill steak again. It's all good and it's all boring. :nono:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Marsala
Angel hair pasta
Salad
Home made sourdough bread


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight will be sloppy joe sandwiches, corn on the cob, herbed potatoes, and deviled eggs. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Had an early supper with grilled steak, green beans cooked with new potatoes, and cornbread.

Dessert later is going to be strawberry shortcake.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight was lasagna, salad and garlic bread. Dessert was lemon pie.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Tonight we had french dip sandwiches and Tuesday we had BLT's with fresh from the garden maters - nommy!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had baked chicken, stove top stuffing, carrots and cinnamon applesauce. Strawberry cake for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Grilled chicken (vinegar marinade), baked potatoes, grilled okra, salad, hm ww bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Grilled cheeseburgers with lettuce, tomato, onion. Baked potatoes with choice of sour cream, bacon bits, cheese, and chopped onions. Dessert of chocolate cupcakes with chocolate icing. 

Feeding several family members visiting.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I made a meatloaf this morning that we'll have sliced cold tonight with pasta salad, sliced tomatoes drizzled w/evoo and pickled beets. Made brownies for dessert that we can have plain or in brownie sundae's. Hmmm, think I'll skip the dinner and go straight to the dessert! You know that old saying, "life is uncertain, eat dessert first"


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going to Mickey's house for dessert. Yum!

Tonight is going to be more family time and we're having hotdogs on buns with DH's homemade hotdog chili sauce along with oven fries, and a bowl of homemade coleslaw using fresh cabbage from our neighbor's garden. More yum!

Dessert is going to be banana pudding if I ever get myself in gear here and get it made.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

BLT's & pasta salad.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Well we've got lots of leftovers OR we might go to the ayce Friday night fish fry.
I'm sharing my brownie sundae with you in spirit Soul


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Well we've got lots of leftovers OR we might go to the ayce Friday night fish fry.
> I'm sharing my brownie sundae with you in spirit Soul


 Thanks Mickey.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

My husband's dad is on his deathbed with non-operable cancer. He's resting comfortable in his bedroom with 24 hr nursing and pain meds. All of the family has been there off and on this week so there have been people to be fed. Today was overwhelming though as the community began arriving with prepared food and best wishes for his dad's comfort. Aside from the food, the love and support has been so much appreciated. 

Today's food offerings were roast pork loin with gravy, sweet potato casserole, garden corn, garden green beans, garden tomatoes and sliced onions in a sweet vinegar dressing, lasagna, baked beans, homemade yeast rolls, a crockpot of meatballs in a tomato sauce, eggplant casserole, squash casserole, tray of raw veggies and a blue cheese dip, several cheeseballs with crackers, 2 blackberry cobblers, a bowl of fresh whole fruits of apples, bananas, and pears, 2 big bottles of orange juice, and several cakes, cookies, and brownies.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover navy beans from the freezer, Mexican cornbread, sliced cukes & tomatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled steak, grilled squash and onions, and a garden salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Sauteed whatever is in the garden( zuchini, yellow squash, green beans, kale and swiss chard), leftover chicken served over ww pasta with parmesan cheese on top. HM ww toasted garlic bread, salad


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Weatherman says in the 90's for us the next couple of days and that means cold suppers here. So I'm grilling chicken this am and serving it cold tonight w/pasta salad and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is grilled chicken breast, baked potato with toppings and a fresh garden salad.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Another 90+ day here so it's another cold supper for us. I had some canned turkey on the pantry shelf that I turned into turkey salad. Also made some potato salad, curried eggs, sliced tomatoes and cukes and zucchini pickles. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Where is everyone? Isn't anybody eating?:shrug:


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Grilled marinaded pork tenderloin, baked potato and a salad....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Ahhh, so there IS life out there :grin:
I don't have to cook anything if I don't want to. YeeHaa!!:dance: 
DH left this morning on his annual fishing trip, (will be gone 5 days) and mil is staying with my oldest dd for the week. I have the place to myself.
Soooo, I can eat :icecream: for supper every night if I want to!:happy:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is chicken salad sandwiches, baked chips, and fresh sliced muskmelon. 

Hey Mickey, must be nice to eat ice cream any old time you please. What's your flavor? :icecream:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Well soul I did actually just eat some real supper. LOL Had some salisbury steaks in the freezer so I heated up one of those w/mashed potato and corn. Dessert is going to be 
Hood's Rhode Island Lighthouse coffee ice cream. Do you have Hood's products where you are? It might just be a New England brand. It's soooo good. It's rich coffee ice cream with these little chocolate/coffee lighthouse candies in it. Delicious! But alas, I'm diabetic so I can't indulge TOO much  It's really more about not having to take care of anyone else but me for 5 whole days


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

No, we don't have Hoods, at least I don't think we do. It does sound wonderful though. I love coffee ice cream and the chocolate just makes that sound better.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Bar-b-que Chicken made with my homemade sugar-free bbq sauce....sugar free slaw made with fresh cabbage and carrots from a friends garden...grilled peaches...dressed eggs...iced tea. It is a real challenge to follow my diabetic eating plan...I have had to modify many things...I miss the grilled garlic bread but that's life....I chose the peach instead...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight was baked chicken breast, mashed potatoes, rolls, and a 7 layer salad. Dessert was a spice pound cake with caramel icing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My husband thought I was baking rocks for supper lol. (I used rocks since I did not have pie weights). I'm really making quiche.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

NickieL said:


> My husband thought I was baking rocks for supper lol. (I used rocks since I did not have pie weights). I'm really making quiche.


How about a recipe, Nickie. I've never made quiche.
Karen


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Taco's tonight....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hurryiml8 said:


> How about a recipe, Nickie. I've never made quiche.
> Karen


Ok, here is how I made mine.(I never made it before since I never liked the quiche my family ever made and thought it was gross before). Since I didn't use any onions, it tasted a heck of a lot better to me the way I made it.

(family LOVED onions in everything, onions make me gag lol)

You need a pie crust for a 9" pie. I cheated as I just worked 12 hours and was still on call so I couldn't get the kitchen really messy in case I had to jump back in the car and go back to work for an emergency, so I used a store bought pie crust from the grocery store. You can do that but homemade crust is best.

Put the pie crust in your pan and cover it with a double layer of foil. Use pie weights in the center, beans or whatever lol and bake the pie crust in the oven for 8 minutes at 450*F. Take the pie wiehgts and foil off and put it back in the oven for another 5 minutes then let cool on a wire rack.

Then you get yourself some good bulk ground sausage, a lb. of it. Some green pepper from your garden, and a couple really fat cloves of garlic also home grown. You can put other veggies or onions in it too if you like. Cook the meat and veggies in a cast iron pan untill the meat is no longer pink. Drain if really oilly.
Pour that meat mix into your pie shell.

Next, in a bowl pour in 1 cup of heavy cream, crack in 3 eggs, add some seasonings like fresh chopped parsley, ground red pepper flakes, garlic powder, whatever you like. Whisk that all together.

Sprinkle cheese over the top of the meat, fine chedder works just swell. I would guess about a cups worth.

Pour the cream mixture over all that.

Put your quiche in the oven, 350* for 35-40 minutes. Let it sit about 10 minutes before cutting into it.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, thank you for the quiche recipe. My garden is coming in and I am looking for different ways to use the veggies. I can't wait to make this. My family loves onions, but my teen says I contaminate food with green peppers. He will have fun picking them out. 
Karen


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hmmm, that quiche looks delicious! Since it's cool and rainy here I just might have to make myself one today


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The quiche looks soooo good NickiL. Thanks for the recipe too. 

Supper tonight is spaghetti with meatballs, green garden salad, and toasted garlic bread.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe chicken pot pie--got some cooked chicken in the fridge I need to use.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

wanda1950 said:


> Maybe chicken pot pie--got some cooked chicken in the fridge I need to use.


I do too wanda1950. I'm thinking about using this to make chicken salad, but I probably have enough to make pot pie too.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

greenbeans and potatoes from the garden, white beans in a tomato sauce, Freshly picked corn from the garden, hm cornbread made with bacon grease, cole slaw . Wish we had some tomatoes from the garden. Trying not to purchase anything except milk from the store for awhile. Delicious meatless meal.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

veggie pie with all veggies from the garden


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I had pizza made with a small whole wheat pita round, mozz cheese and pepperoni. Small bowl of ice cream for dessert.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Hubby made omelettes and cinnamon rolls for supper. It was awesome!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having summer squash casserole, corn on the cob, sliced tomatoes and cukes and smoked sausage cooked on the grill. Hood's Mt Washington chocolate peanut butter cup
ice cream for dessert.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

the last of the veggie pie I made the other day


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Salad with grilled chicken on it.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Flour tortilla with melted cheddar, topped with flaked crab, onion and lettuce. Kids had Tortilla melted cheese, meatballs, lettuce.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Tonight we had baked chicken, green beans and garlic bread.

My 14 yr old DS requested that I use the leftover chicken to make chicken pot pie. He loves chicken pot pie.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Unlike most of the US, we have had nothing but grey skies and rain all summer. I've been meaning to barbeque, so tonight, rain or not, I'm putting a bunch of different meats on the grill----beef steak, pork, chicken, kielbasa and I'm going to bbq it all up and we'll eat it for the entire week.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

tonight it will be fried eggplant, peas n carrots, rice...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sizzler anyone? Goodness, it's hot here so ice isn't a nutritious meal but anything cold is on the menu for the next few days. Hubby and I are making our favorites and storing in the fridge as we go. He's made coleslaw and has chicken marinating for the grill later. I made deviled eggs and a banana pudding, all not very healthy, but good to eat cold. 

I'd love to have a good cold watermelon but they're difficult to find in good shape. The past few I've cut have been rotten. It will be next month before the neighbor has any ready to eat from their gardens.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I know I'm crazy for baking in this heat but I want some good comfort food tonight. So we are having: Homemade-beef pot pie, cornbread, dressing, coconut cream pie (made with an Amish mix), chocolate pie.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Pulled pork in the oven and freshly baked bread on the counter for pulled pork sandwiches tonight. If we can drag ourselves out into the afternoon heat and go to the store, I'm thinking some chilled chocolate mousse sounds good for dessert!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH came back from town awhile ago and came in with a big McCafe for us to share. I've never had one and wow, that is one addicting shake. We acted like two little kids slurping it up, but it was so much fun!

Supper tonight will be grilled pork loin, roasted potatoes with squash and onion, and garlic bread.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Got the oven going today too. Meatloaf is baking with gravy, onions, carrots and potatoes. It will be nice when those veggies are fresh from the garden, but it'll be a while yet. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Taco's. Doesn't take much heat to cook up the meat and everything else is cold.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I've got a nasty summer cold. I can't taste anything. Maybe I should use this time to find something I've frozen months ago, and heat it up. Even if it doesn't taste very good - I won't be able to tell 

Enjoy the flavors and smells folks - I'm jealous!


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

We had beef and bean burritos. Maybe a rice krispie bar later and lots of ice water.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had pasta salad, grilled chicken, summer squash casserole, sliced tomatoes & cukes
and assorted pickles. Big pitcher of icy homemade lemonade to drink and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled deluxe hamburgers with garden tomato and garden sweet corn on the cob. :bow:


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

First tomato out of the garden. Made BLT's and pasta salad.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Grilling jalapeno cheese burgers tonight.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

we were so excited, Dh found $5. so we decieded to go to the store with it and get some meat. LOL it's been a while. I never thought I'd be so excited to have one of them 75 cent packets of hot dogs lol...and we got the buns too....and some chips. Hay, it is the holiday after all and I was dreading turning the oven on to make bread and the stove on for supper so I won't have to do that today.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I had corn on the cob and cucumbers and onions,got filled up, delicious.......I found a new way to cook corn, unhusked ear 4 minutes in the microwave per ear, careful use gloves removing the husk.......


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lunch: Steak (the good stuff, from the butcher that grows their own), stuffed mushrooms and fresh Italian salsa on homemade bread. Apple pie cobbler for dessert (pie with only a top crust).

Dinner: salad (1/2 from the garden...first cuc and zuc came out today!!) topped with leftover steak.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had lunch at the ayce chinese buffet so just had tuna salad rolls and chips for supper. But I'm OUT OF ICE CREAM!!!!:sob::help:


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I canned 8 pints of meatloaf and had some left so I baked it in the oven (kitchen was hot already why not) .. I am finishing up another batch of Monkey Butter (this time with less sugar and no coconut ) as well as cutting up my fresh fruit for my lunches for the rest of the week ....


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

We had steak (a present from our neighbors) cooked out on the grill. AuGratin potatoes and salad made from our garden's bounty.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had lunch at the grocery deli. On Wednesday and Friday they have cooks there that cook the old-fashioned recipes, real southern cooking at its' best. We had fried chicken, garden green beans with country ham, mashed potatoes and white chicken gravy, and cornbread. We brought home a container of their old-time broccoli casserole and another container of homemade blackberry cobbler. That was supper. Yum.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Wish it was yesterday and was the same meal again. Tonight is grilled pork loin, baked potato with sour cream, and sliced tomato.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a beef roast in right now with carrots, onions, fresh garlic, potatoes, and turnips. I have a green salad all ready, and I made banana bread today. I'm hungry!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I went back to look at what you had yesterday soul. I don't blame you it sounds yummy  But today's doesn't sound too shabby either! 
Tonight we're having meatloaf burgers, fettuchini alfredo and salad. Ice cream for dessert


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

spaghetti & garlic bread, I think. Tomato, onion & cucumber salad for me as my husband will not get anywhere near a raw onion.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Stir fry.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Pancakes & scrambled eggs.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hunger wakes me up and I just finished a stack of pancakes with honey and butter. Yum. DH is up too and drinking on his coffee, which smells really good. 

We're having BLT's on toasted sourdough bread tonight along with baked beans and coleslaw left over from last night. Thinking about fried fish again, but it's going to be too hot to do that much cooking again today.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tuna sandwich, jello with fruit & whipped cream


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We ate out. Had clam, scallops, haddock, cheesy fries & cole slaw. Going to get a bowl of ice cream in a bit


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Last night we had chicken curry and tonight the 14 yr old is making beef fried rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to have BLTs again but we're out of bacon. So, lunch today is fried bologna with lettuce and garden tomato on toasted sourdough bread. Yum.

Tonight is grilled hamburgers, potato and squash grill pack, and sliced garden tomato.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Too hot to "cook" so I'm breaking out the crockpot. We're having roast beef, mashed potatoes, and a vegetable (not sure what just yet.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of making a hamburger stroganoff.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having shish kabobs tonight made with chunks of beef, red peppers and vidalia onions, with corn and salad on the side. I also made brownies this morning so there's that for dessert, or the ever present ice cream


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

usual easy Friday supper here. made dough, then made calzones. they are loaded with goodness.









had some dough left, so this looks like lunch tomorrow.  got a bit carried away with mushrooms & onions. 









cheese overload...have a craving for lasagna tomorrow!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

beans and okra


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Spraggetti, Italian sausage and garlic bread...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I need to remember never to read this thread when I'm so hungry. Tonight is our clean up the leftovers night, and yes, that's good and tasty, but there's nothing in there that's Italian. 

momma mia


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Pulled pork sandwiches (meat cooked in the crock pot) and cole slaw.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> I need to remember never to read this thread when I'm so hungry. Tonight is our clean up the leftovers night, and yes, that's good and tasty, but there's nothing in there that's Italian.
> 
> momma mia


I'd gladly trade the okra for your leftovers!:shocked:


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

Enchiladas made from the raccoon I killed in the barn last night.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

NickieL said:


> I'd gladly trade the okra for your leftovers!:shocked:


NickieL, I'd gladly share them with you. Tonight wasn't what you think though if you're looking at recent meals we've had this week. Tonight was food we had fixed and for whatever reason didn't eat. I just finished eating a big plate of mashed potatoes with white gravy, peas, and cornbread. DH had a leftover hamburger steak with mashed potatoes, gravy and cornbread. We have enough left to feed you and your DH. 

And thanks so much for the offer of the okra. I'm not a good hand at fixing okra that can be eaten. I usually bread it and fry but I still have a difficult time eating okra. I don't care for the taste of it very much. I like it in a burgoo but I don't make burgoo, ever.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Steak on the BBQ. Baked potatoes with sour cream and fresh chives. Chocolate mousse in the refrigerator chilling!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

well, I got me a couple little pan fish and I cooked up a mess of chard greens and made some popovers to go with that. We have bannanas! for desert :dance: So we got something a bit diffrent tonight and it was very good though the greens were slightly bitter.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

Beef tips and homemade noddles.
I got left over ribs in a pot with onions garlic and a spash of red wine to make a nice beef stock then I'll make the beef tips and noodles. Am I the only weird person that loves winter food in the middle of summer?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Haddock and jumbo shrimp marinated in lime juice, olive oil, and garlic. I'll make the shrimp and some veggies into kabobs, plus some other type of vegetable and it all will be done on the grill because of the oppressive heat.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Pot roast in the crockpot with cabbage, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Grilled okra. Fresh bread. Strawberries for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been eating off and on all day and still hungry. It was orange juice for breakfast and a slice of toast. Mid-morning was a chunk of apple that was still good on a rotten one. Lunch was a spoon of peanut butter with a few crackers. I just now raided the popsicles and ate 2 of those. I don't know if I'm going to last until supper or not. We're having grilled marinated chicken, grilled squash and onion pack, and any watermelon that's left from me munching on it all day.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

nwbound said:


> Beef tips and homemade noddles.
> I got left over ribs in a pot with onions garlic and a spash of red wine to make a nice beef stock then I'll make the beef tips and noodles. Am I the only weird person that loves winter food in the middle of summer?


I'm weird right there with you. I love comfort food in the summer. I just don't like to be the one heating the kitchen to do it. I think it's why I like that deli we go to so much. Everything there is comfort food and I didn't have to cook any of it. It would help if I used the crockpot more. Your meal sounds delicious. Everything I make that's comfort food is baking in the oven types of recipes.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

....cucumbers....Remind me again WHY I thought it was a good idea to plant 15 of them?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

NickieL said:


> ....cucumbers....Remind me again WHY I thought it was a good idea to plant 15 of them?


So you can make me some bread and butter pickles? :gaptooth: 

NickieL, what's your favorite way to eat cucumbers?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

with ranch dressing lol


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Pot roast in the crockpot tonight, was kind of greasy though -- will make a good beef stew with leftovers I suppose.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having fresh corn, kabobs made with beef, vidalia onions and sweet red peppers and sliced tomatoes & cukes on a bed of fresh garden greens. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH and I kept our lunch date at the neighboring deli today. We had baked fish, homemade mac & cheese, green beans seasoned with country ham and new potatoes, and shared a slice of chocolate cake with fudge icing. We brought home a container of twice baked potatoes to have with steak on the grill tonight.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

A thoughtful co-worker left me some italian sausage sandwhich for me tonight  so that and some cucumbers salad and I'm set.:happy:


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Really good summer squash casserole. I used yellow and zucchini:

From allrecipes.com

Ingredients

4 cups sliced yellow squash
1/2 cup chopped onion
35 buttery round crackers, crushed (One tube of ritz)
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
1 teaspoon salt
ground black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons butter

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
Place squash and onion in a large skillet over medium heat. Pour in a small amount of water. Cover, and cook until squash is tender, about 5 minutes. Drain well, and place in a large bowl.
In a medium bowl, mix together cracker crumbs and cheese. Stir half of the cracker mixture into the cooked squash and onions. In a small bowl, mix together eggs and milk, then add to squash mixture. Stir in 1/4 cup melted butter, and season with salt and pepper. Spread into a 9x13 inch baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining cracker mixture, and dot with 2 tablespoons butter.
Bake in preheated oven for 25 minutes, or until lightly browned.

(I sauteed the squash and onions in olive oil until transparent. I also used a pan smaller than 9x13 and it was more than adequate. Zucchini brownies are next!) 

Also had BLTs. The tomatoes that didn't get sunburned or blossom end rot are wonderful this year.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We went to the ayce fish fry tonight and I'm going to have a small dish of ice cream in a little bit


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had free lunch and dinner today at work for all employees. It wasn't very healthy though...polish dogs on buns with a bag of chips and a little cup of ice cream and a soda pop.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shrimp salad... Yummy...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Fried egg and garden tomato sandwiches. Yum.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Purple hull peas, fried green tomatoes & cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is pulled pork sandwiches, homemade potato salad, and cooked garden cabbage.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Pork roast baked with apple slices. Whipped sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar. DH requested blueberry muffins, so most likely those will be for dessert (if we don't eat them all first!)


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have about 20 sweet peppers to do something with...


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

We're grilling a pork tenderloin this evening with baked potatoes and a green salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Beef and broccoli stir-fry plus grilled summer squash.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

NickieL how about some stuffed peppers?

Tonight we're having zucchini boats stuffed with dirty rice and fresh greens w/sliced vidalia onion,tomatoes,cukes and bacon ranch dressing. Dessert is brownies with walnuts and chocolate chips, and of course ice cream


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Stuffed peppers, tomato mozzerella pie, cucumber salad and homemade berry swirl ice cream....Peach tea


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

rigatonte pasta with marainara sauce and beaver meatballs and a side salad of cucumbers and a bananana for desert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

homemade pizza last night. I use the bread machine for the crust & take it out after the rise. Anyway, it had almost gone through when I checked it & realized I'd forgotten the yeast. Stirred up some yeast in warm water, put it in & reset the machine. Had to add flour as this made it too sticky. Went out to the garden & it took longer than I thought. Came in & the dough had risen & collapsed (thankfully still in the bucket) . It was still pretty sticky but this was the best crust ever!!!

Tonight we had a large salad.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

cucumbers.:bored:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We had scalloped potatoes with leftover ham from the weekend.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

It was baseball tonight so we had cheap hamburgers!! They were awful, but only cost 1.00. I wish I had cucumbers!!!!! 

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We just had grilled hot dogs and chips for supper tonight w/ leftover brownies for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

First sweet corn of the season from the garden!!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Had beaver tacos on homemade tortillias with watermellon for desert


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got some leftover ham and beans in a pan in the frig. Guess I'll have to heat it up pretty soon. 

It's been over 100 degrees here this afternoon and evening, so I'm currently enjoying a chilled Irish coffee topped with whipped cream. Dinner doesn't even sound good in this heat.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Grilled ham and cheese, canteloupe slices.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hmmmm, must be too hot to cook?
Last night MIL and I had pork cutlets. Also had baked potatoes w/butter&sour cream and steamed zucchini squash. And for dessert we had some icy cold homemade ambrosia.
Yummy
Tonight we're having burgers w/all the fixin's, baked beans and sliced tomatoes & cukes.
Dessert is choice of ambrosia, chocolate zucchini cake or ice cream.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

We had chili last night so tonight I'm baking potatoes and going to have chili cheese to put on top of them.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

:bouncy: Wednesday deli day and had fish, mac&cheese, green beans, and cornbread for lunch. Supper is light with a garden salad and tomato stuffed with tuna salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Pasta with mushrooms, garlic & leeks. Blueberries & peaches for dessert


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

It's hot, humid and miserable here today and I just don't feel like cooking:umno: So this afternoon I mixed up some tuna w/ onions, pickles,
celery & mayo and tonight we'll have it in toasted hot dog buns w/potato chips and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Dessert is :icecream:


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Turkey/dressing and gravy, most likely greens (collard, spinage, chard). I'm only going here because, I need to use the little turkey and we have turkey sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so glad I started some chicken taco soup in the crock pot this morning. After finishing housework and canning I started feeling poorly, with slight fever and chills. 

The taco soup tasted wonderful tonight, probably even more so because I didn't have to stand over the stove!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Not sick but I keep having issues with upset stomach and nausea. Nothing tastes or smells good. Tonight is breakfast because we have a small pack of Wright's bacon. I've never been too ill to eat bacon.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

DH is out of town so a bag of microwave popcorn eaten watching something stupid on TV. :happy2:


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

DH made barbequed chicken breasts last night so I'm having salad with chicken on it tonight. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

not feeling the love of the stove today, I pulled out my friend the crock pot. have some sliced potatoes, thinly sliced onion, little butter over top, fresh dill, tossed in a little rosemary, a bit of sauerkraut, then browned a tiny piece of lean pork and tossed in. last hour I think I'll toss in a couple hot dogs. corn on the side, usual token watermelon. sometimes these tossed together crockpot dinners are the yummiest. hubs is going to be late, so it'll be ready when I see the whites of his eyeballs. nice on a hot day.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thinkin either leftovers or stir fry...


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Pizza with whole wheat crust!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Late this afternoon, supper was early, had grilled pork loin, corn on the cob, and a baked sweet potato for each of us. 

We made another stockpot of garden soup today that's cooling before putting into containers and freezing.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Steak on the bbq. Baked potatoes with sour cream and fresh chives from the garden.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

NickieL said:


> Thinkin either leftovers or stir fry...


That cat has a sophisticted palate! LOL

I'm snacking: popping cherry tomatoes, swiss cheese, lunchmeat.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We went out to dinner and I had a scallop/clam strip plate w/fries, onion rings and a strawberry frappe. Delicious!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mrs Pauls fish fillets, baked potato, left over slaw & frozen garlic rolls.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Kraut and polish sausage in the crockpot along with reheat of leftover mashed potatoes.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having smoked kielbasa, baked beans, sliced tomatoes & cukes and bread and butter. Dessert is warm brownies topped w/ice cream.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Since I'm canning spaghetti sauce today, we're having spaghetti for dinner. Peach pie for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

BBQ'ed meat (combo of venison and beef) and sauteed beet green in caramelized onions.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Pork chops and stuffin' with some turnip greens tonight 
(canned and boxed, don't get too excited folks, lol)

oops I lied, collard not turnip greens


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled hamburger with homemade potato salad, sliced tomato and onions.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

OK, so I took a couple of days off. Busted my tail yesterday but basically tinkered around today and enjoyed being off 

The wife has to teach after school program today ( first day this year doing so), will run through the house and go off to do her church class ... meanwhile, I have enjoyed being lazy today ( good stuff by the way!).

Staked a few pepper plants and picked a few ...










Made me think of one of our favorite meals ... and since I owe her so much ...

Ya take a qt of ground beef ...










Get it going good ...










Throw in the bell chunks ...










Then a qt of maters ...



















Then let simmer/blend ..










May add more maters ... perhaps an onion and/or garlic ... or leave as is. Just depends on how it settles out. Served over rice and OMG!!! Good stuff 

Might even be forgiven for some of the other stuff that I didn't get done lol


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having baked chicken breasts, baked potatoes & milk gravy, fresh from the garden green beans & fresh tomatoes and cukes. I made apple betty for dessert.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Roasted salmon, sweet potato fries, spinach/feta salad, fresh berries and banana in vanilla yogurt.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Peanut chicken with brocoli and white rice......pb cheesecake for dessert......


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

a'ightthen said:


> Then let simmer/blend ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, some days just go better than others. Had a fine meal and when the wife passed through, one of her friends stopped by also .... and witnessed the simmering meal .... That's right fellas .... a day off AND Bonus Points 

Treat them well.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Smothered steak with mushrooms, mashed potatoes, corn.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

These cool mornings and I'm about ready to seek out pumpkin pie and the smell of wood smoke. 

Tonight is meatloaf, green beans cooked with red potatoes, and a skillet of fried apples, sourdough bread toast, and honey butter.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're getting the cool nights too Soul and I'm lovin' it! Warmed back up to the 80's during the day though.

We're having burgers w/all the fixin's tonight, a salad and chips. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Our old porch fridge went bad thawing 5 lbs of hot dogs as well as my husband's stock of cat fishing liver. We had beanie weenie for two days, so tonight it's pigs in a blanket. Tomorrow maybe kraut & weenies. I think we've learned our lesson--we got it free & repaired it for $140 but it only lasted about 6 months & we lost probably close to 50$ of food. I'm saving for a cheap new one!!!!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, and a mixed garden veg salad -- mostly cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers and onion.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Corn dogs and homefries. Old mother hubbard has come and went -- a store run is in order!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is a ham slice cooked in pineapple juice, mashed potatoes, yeast rolls, and mandarin orange salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Broiled asian chicken, sesame cabbage, and some kind of veggie.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

It's a rainy day here and I'm canning all day so tonight supper is going to be quick and easy. Beans and hot dogs, corn bread, salad, zucchini pickles and dessert is lemon squares.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night we had bbq ribs, mashed potatoes, baked beans, and a bowl of pickled onions/tomatoes/cucumbers. 

I'm getting ready to load up the crockpot with kraut and sausage to have tonight. I love to smell it simmering.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cool rain and it feels like an early fall. Predicting a freeze later this week.

Tonight is pinto bean soup with cornbread and chow chow relish. Dessert is frozen watermelon chunks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We were gone all day, so I tossed some chicken in the crock pot, added creams of mush soup, potatoes, carrots and onions. Picked up a loaf of bread on the way home. Good EATS!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Tonight is left overs sort of.
Turkey loaf, smashed taters, green beans/corn and cranberry sauce.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Been cooking down tomatoes all day, spaghetti tonight!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Well after suffering thru a kidney stone attack all week-end, and feeling like a wrung out dishrag today, I'm going for something easy to fix and easy on the tummy. I opened my last jar of canned turkey, added some mixed frozen veggies, a half bag of frozen pearl onions, made a gravy from the broth, put it all in a casserole dish and covered it with Pillsbury crescent rolls and baked it. Delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

so sorry to hear of your kidney stone attack Mickey! Good to know you're doing better now.

It's so cold here I'm staying wrapped up in a light blanket. I cannot make myself turn on the heat just yet. So, I turned on the oven to bake supper. 

We're having a beef chuck roast baked in an oven bag with french onion soup mix, mushroom soup, some water, and chunks of carrots and potatoes. I'm debating on making a pot of mashed potatoes to soak up that gravy. My goodness it smells good!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you soul. I wish I could say it has finally resolved, but it hasn't. It's been acting up again today 

Anyway, I'm glad I made a big pan of that casserole yesterday because that's what's on the menu again tonight. Fortunately dh and mil love the stuff so they won't mind getting a repeat.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday cooked tilapia filets, bratwurst, and corn on the grill with wood chips added. Tonight we're leftover bratwurst with roasted vegetables (potatoes, sweet potato, carrot, red onion, chickpeas, and brussel sprouts).


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Taco's here tonight...


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Left over beef/veggie soup and cornbread from last night !!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Bratwurst, peirogies and pickled red cabbage!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I was going to have leftovers tonight but DH stopped at 150 Quik Stop on way home and bought a 2 lb roll of Jake's sausage. We'll be having brown & serve rolls with white gravy, fried sausage patties, and scrambled eggs. ok, it may happen earlier than supper. . . :gaptooth:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Oooohhhh it's tough keeping up with you soul. LOL I've been craving that chuck roast and since I didn't have one I pulled a pot roast from the freezer. We're having that with roasted beets, carrots, onions and potatoes. Yummmm

Darn that sausage gravy sounds good too:bored:


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Corn chilli from the crockpot with cornbread. Monster cookies for later-yumm


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Added some more Italian sausage to the leftover spaghetti sauce. OK, now we're tired of spaghetti!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

navy beans & cornbread eked out with last piece of butter cake & a piece of left over pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm on my second pot of homemade soup. Took all morning to make some chicken stock. I can't believe it but DH looked at both Walmart and Kroger and they were out of chicken stock! Thank goodness I had some frozen chicken parts.

Tonight is homemade chicken vegetable soup with egg noodles. I'm freezing the rest of the soup minus the noodles though.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Something easy tonight:

~Fish Tacos 
~Corn on the Cob
~Spiced Country Plum Pie

But I am really wanting to have meatloaf with fried apples thanks to SoulSurvivor


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Fish Friday here and I'm using a tub of thawed out bluegill to make room for the vegetable soup. How warped is that?

So tonight is fried bluegill, baked cornbread, leftover coleslaw, and baked beans. I'm trying to rush it up because I'm so hungry thinking about how much fish I get to eat. This is maybe my very favorite meal and sad to say it's the last of the bluegill.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I had a lovely roast pork shoulder ready last night -- and was just about ready to get the potatoes and veg made when DH called me and told me he needed me to run into the city with him when he got home. I put the roast on low, and fed the kids quick -- and off we went.

Today, I took the roast and sliced some sandwich meat off of it, then trimmed the rest and tore it into bits for pulled pork. Put it in the crockpot with a bunch of stuff that looked good (brown sugar, garlic, worcestershire sauce, a half jar of salsa....) and called it pulled pork. I've got buns made to slap it on, and a nice salad ready to accompany it.

I might even open a bottle of wine to go with it!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Grilled pork chops, focaccia bread with beet greens in an Alfredo like sauce and topped with tomatoes, mixed veg.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Chicken gravy over mashed potatoes


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Broiled salmon with mustard sauce, a baked potato, steamed green beans, baked summer squash, onions and tomatoes, all vegetables from the garden except the spud.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Take & bake pizza dressed up a little with some extra cheese, etc.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

AYCE Friday night fish fry w/mashed potatoes and cole slaw.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

MIL's church is having a block party today & will be serving barbecue pork supper. MIL always gifts us with tickets so we can all eat together.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Ribeyes on the grill....with steamed new potatoes and green beans...I love my Kroger clearance buys...I got two "Laura's Lean" ribeyes for $6.50 !!! can't wait !!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Can't beat the weather here today. It's glorious! 

We're grilling tonight too and having hamburgers and a pack of grilled vegetables of potato, squash, onion, garlic, and corn cut off the cob. Sliced tomato for the burgers if wanted.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> Can't beat the weather here today. It's glorious!
> 
> We're grilling tonight too and having hamburgers and a pack of grilled vegetables of potato, squash, onion, garlic, and corn cut off the cob. Sliced tomato for the burgers if wanted.


Oh yes...when I have the grill going I just as soon cook up stuff for later...I'll probably put on chicken, burgers and hot dogs...but they will get my homemade BBQ sauce....I'll eat for several days on grilled...Oh...and don't forget to grill fresh pineapple at the end...Yes glorious weather here as well...enjoy


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Corned beef, cabbage and potatoes in the oven. Canning the extra cabbage at the same time.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Miso soup tonight with a bunch of fresh veggies, mushrooms, shrimp & pork dumplings, with fruit for dessert.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Chicken something -- sure wish something sounded good!


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Pork roast with potatoes and carrots, with pumpkin pie for dessert


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Leftover roast made into beef and noodles and yeast rolls...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Only me here tonight so I'll probably just make a sandwich when I get hungry.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Leek and potato soup ..made from leeks right from our garden!!! It was sooo good!!


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Chile rellanos, beans, spanish rice, jalapeno poppers, and watermelon. I don't make them very often, so having company.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

one of our chickens baked in the dutch oven with potatoes and carrots. Smells heavenly!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

either soup and sandwiches tonight or maybe something with ground beef -- That beef and noodles sounds good toni48!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

crock pot pot roast for this sunday supper.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We had:

~Barbecued beans with Short Ribs
~Salad
~Homemade Cornbread


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Chili, potato salad, slaw, fresh tomatoes and smoked sausage. Blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Sausage & gravy over homemade biscuits.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Homemade chicken pizza--one was barbecue chicken and one was soy sauce and garlic chicken. My son (who's 3) ate nearly as much as I did . . .


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper last night was beef roast in the crockpot with carrots and onions cooked in with the roast. Also had garlic mashed potatoes, coleslaw, and cornbread. 

Supper tonight is going to be left overs because we're working today to make more garden vegetable soup to put in the freezer. Neighbors gave us another big bag of yellow squash. 

:bouncy: Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Friday dear daughter made a chicken pot pie using my home canned chicken and dehydrated broccoli ,potatoes onions and carrots for the first time and it was awesome(no bottom crust and used some canned crescent biscuits that needed used) ..
Saturday night we turned the pot pie into a soup by using chicken gravy to make more "juice" .
Sunday she had dinner ready when I came home from work .
Fried boneless chicken thighs ,mashed potatoes and baby lima beans .
Today will be a grill ahead day since weather is cooling and might as well cook a couple meals while the grill is fired up for the week...
Also need to fire up the smoker tomorrow and smoke a corned beef brisket to make pastrami ..
We have been making jerky for Christmas baskets and now are moving on to drying chicken for my pantry ,as well as the usual herbs and the like ..


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Crockpot roast, mashed potatoes, and baked acorn squash. Can't wait! :grin:


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Garlic roasted pork loin with wild mushrooms sauteed in butter, dirty mashed potatoes, buttered, roasted rutabagas, and cinnamon applesauce for dinner tonight, all homegrown or foraged, and home cooked. I have a lot of apples to use up so I'm thinking of making a sour cream apple pie for dessert. Its Dh's favorite.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Crockpot rump roast cooked with red wine and garlic, a green salad (with fresh sprouts), and baked acorn squash.

Maybe a pie for dessert, depending on how much time I have left over once I get all my jobs done.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is kraut and sausage, mashed potatoes, and baked beans.

Dessert is a small container of plain yogurt mixed with a small can of drained madarin oranges, a small can of drained pineapple chunks, and a few teaspoons of chopped nuts. Wish I had some fresh coconut.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

It's a rainy day here in SW CO. I am making Mulligatawny Soup and Garlic Breadsticks.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

chilly day here, so that calls for comfort food. homemade marinara with beef chunks over homemade noodles with my own peach applesauce on the side. making some biscuits with lots of butter.  rain due any time now, so already planning a nice thick soup for tomorrow. probably with herb dumplings. apple crisp is also planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Crockpot roast last night - beef stew over rice with the left overs tonight


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

hamburgers on sundried tomato bread (made today) with sweetpotato chips (homemade) and strawberries


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight will be pork chops, brown gravy, mashed potatoes, and fried apples.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have some sausage links (bought at the Amish store) that the guys love. So I am going to fry those (I can't eat because of gallbladder) and also going to make flapjacks to go with it. Chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

baked apples and roasted potatoes.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Got to run into the city at dinner time, so tonight it's beef barley soup kept warm in the crockpot and a basket of buns beside it -- everyone can grab what they want when they're home, as we all seem to be on a different schedule today!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Roast chicken, rice, acorn squash.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Filet mignon on the BBQ, baked potatoes in the oven.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

salad


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I mde a big pot of soup today so we had that and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches.
Blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Chicken noodle soup with homemade noodles...homemade yeast rolls to soak up all that broth...and I'll make some sort of cookie for dessert...my daughter and granddaughters will be here for dinner and that is what they requested...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Burgers and Dogs on the grill.
Steamed broccoli 
Home made french fries


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Meatloaf
fried eggplant
seasoned potatoes


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having shepherds pie w/salad. Chocolate pudding cake for dessert.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Venison chili and cornbread. Chocolate pie for dessert....


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was breakfast with sausage and gravy, scrambled eggs, and sliced tomato.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Still doing the warm meals as it's a bit cool here. Tonight was a good warm bowl of garden vegetable soup, grilled ham and cheese, and a baked apple.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I had a steak w/fried onions and peppers sandwich and a salad.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Pizza, out of a box. Yep, I'm tired. Cooking a big turkey dinner for DD and her family tomorrow.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

oven bbq pork ribs, corn on the cob, and fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Spaghetti - Ground elk, onion, celery, garden tomatoes, dried vegi mix and 1/4 cup ketchup.
Garlic bread - Fresh baked sourdough bread, butter and minced garlic.
Coleslaw - cabbage, vegi mix, lemon juice, sugar, salt, home made Miracle whip....James


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

last night--meatloaf, baked potato, lima beans, blackberry cobbler.

Tonight--maybe bacon & eggs


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm on my own tonight so I think I'll have a BLT, made with lettuce and tomato fresh from the garden.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

wanda1950 said:


> -meatloaf, baked potato, lima beans, blackberry cobbler.


Sounds so good, a favorite, individual italian meatloaves and a baked potato. I'll trade the lima beans for straight green beans though. MMM MMM Blackberry Cobbler....James


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was grilled pork loin, twice baked potato with cheddar topping, and a salad with cherry tomatoes and sliced red onion.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Last night was baked chicken breast, mashed potatoes, and a salad.

Tonight is rest of the chicken sliced into a mushroom gravy, Italian noodles, and a salad.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Last night we had chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, butternut squash, and gravy. 

Tonight we are having ham and potato soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is grilled pork loin with a veggie pak of grilled potatoes, squash and onion. Dessert is sliced Asian pears with cheddar and club crackers.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and white beans, both home canned, simmering on the stove. Corn bread muffins if I get around to it.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Last night I cooked a roast in the crockpot and turned it into barbecue for sandwiches. We had that with french fries and potato salad.
Tonight is going to be cornbread and fried potatoes, onions and kielbasa.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chilly willy here this morning so there's a beef roast in the crockpot with potatoes, onions, and carrots. Will also have baked cornbread.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Reuben sandwiches and fries tonight - followed up with some cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We just had:

~Beef with Rosemary Mushroom Sauce
~Mashed Potatoes
~Green Beans
~Carrots

Just picked up some S'Mores ice cream from Breyers so that's for dessert


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

16 beans and ham with cornbread...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, everyone's supper sounds so good. We had hamburger helper with ground beef, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight's dinner was yummy!

~BBQ Meatballs
~Potato & Cheese Pierogis browned in butter
~Green Beans

How about you?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had meatloaf & brown gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and salad. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chili!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Tonight we are having Red Chukar (red legged partridge) with mixed veges and gravy and a lovely cornbread stuffing on top.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Yum, Chukar is so good!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Crock Pot roast. You put it in the crock pot frozen, add 1 can of cream of celery soup, 1 envelope dry onion soup mix, 1 can cola. Cook on high for about 10 hours. Makes a really nice brown gravy & so yummy!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having baked chicken breasts, stuffing, baked acorn squash and pickled beets. Apple Betty for dessert.


----------



## kars1995 (Nov 30, 2005)

toni48 said:


> 16 beans and ham with cornbread...


I've not heard of this one before. Recipe, please. Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We had ham and beans and cornbread tonight. Tomorrow I am making chili cheese dogs because I have to babysit the grandbaby all day, so we are having something easy.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That sounds good Mekasmom 

Tonight we are having:

~Roasted Chicken
~Broccoli
~Roasted Winter Squash

Tonight is my honey's birthday but we will be celebrating tomorrow with:

~Grilled Rib Steak over a Caramelized Onion- Gorgonzola Cream Sauce (Thank you Pioneer Woman)
~Oven Baked Steak Fries
~Roasted Asparagus and
Honey-Pumpkin Pie for dessert (he wanted pie not cake)


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

The chular was wonderful last night! 
tonight will be salmon, wild rice, and green beans. I made a pineapple upside down cake last night. So that will be dessert again. Since it is just the two of us, i usually bake in 2 9" rectangle glass dishes and freeze one for later.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Leftovers. 

Having a baking marathon today so I will not be in the mood to cook tonite. :happy2 Cinnamon rolls, pumpkin rolls, brownies, fresh bread, and maybe some cinnamon raisin bread.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

stawberrygirl I am coming over right now!

Today was shopping day so off to town I went (120 mile round trip). Cannot seem to pass up taco bell. 

Hi. My name is Homesteader. I'm addicted to taco bell.

So, got enchiritos and that "box" of tacos/etc. for hubby for dinner.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had grilled hamburgers with sliced red tomato and purple onions and a bowl of garden vegetable soup.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having creamed tuna & peas over toast and sliced tomatoes and cukes.
And since I'm baking today for the church Angel Fair tomorrow there will be a variety of goodies around for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight was one of my favorites. We had a big ham slice cooked in pineapple juice and cinnamon and ate it with mashed potatoes and fried apples.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I cheated! I asked very sweetly, "Can we please go out for dinner?" And he took us, and our kids of course, to Texas Road House!! And after reading everyone else s dinners, I'm hungry again. I think I'll go eat what we brought home!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH made a roast and potato stew using leftovers that have been accumulating in the freezer. He also made cherry turnovers using crescent rolls and cherry pie filling for dessert. It was a really good tasting meal.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had spaghetti and garlic bread.
You are one lucky lady Soul. I wish my dh could cook.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having baked chicken drumsticks, sweet potatoes, spinach casserole and chocolate pudding w/whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to eat at Mickey's house tonight. We're having pinto bean soup and baked cornbread with chow chow. No dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Lunch today was garden soup and crackers. Supper is grilled steak and potato for DH and a bowl of pinto bean soup and leftover cornbread for me. I made a pan of brownies knowing I'll be the only one that eats them too.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We are having:

~Meatloaf
~Baked Beans
~Roasted Banana Squash
~Pickled Beets


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Baked turkey breast
Broccoli Casserole
Loaded baked potato casserole
Greenbeans


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Meatloaf, baby limas, creamed potatoes.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had breakfast for supper tonight. Bacon, eggs and french toast.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Minus the French toast which I totally love, but we're having the breakfast for supper here tonight. DH fried a roll of Jake's Sausage and made sausage biscuits for the work crews that are doing the concrete work for the building today. The sausage that's left is going to make sausage gravy for our supper tonight. Will also have scrambled eggs, biscuits and sliced tomato.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Went from a sunny 72 yesterday to a cold rainy 39 and falling today. It's break out the hot soup weather! Today's soup is garden tomato vegetable soup with either a pone of cornbread or a toasted cheese sandwich. Snack/dessert is sliced apples with a vanilla yogurt dip.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight will be:

~Roasted Chicken with Gravy
~Mashed Potatoes
~Cranberry Sauce
~Green Beans


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

chicken parm with roasted potatoes as a side instead of a pasta this time, corn, salad.

we're having a few last hours of that glorious warm spell, with temps dropping low as the rain moves in tonight, so soup time here tomorrow also. thinking turkey noodle. probably more like turkey veggie with noodles. hub is craving homemade noodles, I'm craving the veg soup. love soup on a nasty cold day! biscuits with it most likely.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Chicken noodle soup. Made with hutterite chicken, vegetables and homemade gf noodles.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Our temps have done just the opposite Soul. Went from nights in the 20's and days not getting out of the 30's to near 60 today.
I've taken some shredded pork from the freezer and I'm going to mix it with gravy and serve it over biscuits, w/ peas and a salad. Dessert is apple betty.

BTW, what is a "pone?"


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Our temps have done just the opposite Soul. Went from nights in the 20's and days not getting out of the 30's to near 60 today.
> I've taken some shredded pork from the freezer and I'm going to mix it with gravy and serve it over biscuits, w/ peas and a salad. Dessert is apple betty.
> 
> BTW, what is a "pone?"


It's a baked cornbread. Usually in a cast iron skillet and the cornbread is made thick with reduced amount of liquid.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Wait a minute, I canned 5 quarts of sliced apples, baked a loaf of pumpkin bread, did three loads of laundry, fed all the animals, cleaned the kitchen after doing the canning and baking, did the dishes, made the bed, showered, defrosted the ice maker

and I'm supposed to cook dinner too? 

hee just kidding.......


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Feeling slightly under the weather today...so it's homemade chicken and noodles...yeast rolls with homemade butter...peach tea...not up for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon Fair Light. I've heard there's a stomach flu going around again.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

So does pone refer to the skillet or the cornbread?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> So does pone refer to the skillet or the cornbread?


It refers to the cornbread but there is a cast iron bakeware that's made for corn pones that are baked in a long stick shape.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate to admit we ate at Applebee's. I hate to admit I brought fudge with us on a trip for an out of state doctor's visit. I hate to admit I have eaten several pieces of said fudge.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

My goodness Joshie, if eating a little fudge bothers your concience that badly why don't you just pm me and I'll send you my snail mail address and you can sens it along to me!
There's no end to what I'll do to help a fellow HT'er ;-)


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> It refers to the cornbread but there is a cast iron bakeware that's made for corn pones that are baked in a long stick shape.


Okay LOL, I get it. It's just a southern name for cornbread! :smack


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Okay LOL, I get it. It's just a southern name for cornbread! :smack


No, it's not just a name for cornbread. It's a different recipe for making the cornbread. Corn pones are very thick because there's usually no milk or eggs in it. It's made with water and about 4 tablespoons of vegetable oil and some salt for taste and then baked or fried.

Tonight the corn pone isn't on the menu but the hushpuppies are. :happy: DH has fresh fish ready to deep fry this afternoon and we're going to eat some mighty fine food, sit back and rest awhile and then eat again later. I'll sleep good with a full belly tonight.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight is:

~Fish Tacos
~Corn on the Cob
~Salad

I will be busy canning today so I wanted something easy


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Paula Deen's chicken in white wine sauce, fresh asparagus and fruit salad.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Grilled cheese and mater soup tonight.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

There's a venison roast in the oven. I'll probably add potatoes, green beans and French bread to the menu.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having chicken, potatoes and milk gravy, green beans and cranberry sauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight was a sausage patty, cooked cabbage, and homemade potato salad. Tasted better than it sounds.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Schnitzel, Tonkasu sauce and garlic green beans. With Thanksgiving around to corner no desert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Late supper tonight so fried a burger and did the oven fries thing.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yesterday was beautiful and sunny and the grill had our name on it. We had grilled pork loin, roasted vegetables and garlic bread.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

It was just plain cold here. We had tomato soup w/grilled ham and cheese sandwiches.
Chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Another really beautiful day here. Supper will be later afternoon before the sunset so we can grill by daylight. We're having grilled pork loin again with a foil pack of cauliflower and squash seasoned with onion and lots of butter. Also having a small salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice weather and grilled marinated chicken breast, and had a baked potato topped with chopped onion and melted cheese.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Grits, eggs, ham, along with toast and homemade blackberry jelly for supper. Yum, Yum.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

hamburger and brown gravy over mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chili and grilled cheese with a side of bread and butter pickles


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had the last of the Thanksgiving leftovers tonight. Not sorry to see it go! LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is spaghetti and meat sauce, garlic bread and a salad of pineapple chunks and mandarin oranges mixed with a plain yogurt dressing and coconut.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight is going to be fried potatoes, onions and green peppers and cornbread.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight we are experimenting  We found some ground Yak meat and will be having:

~Yak Burgers (sounds appealing, huh? )
~Corn on the Cob
~Salad


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having smoked kielbasa, rice pilaf, broccoli and pickles. Banana pudding for dessert.

BTW Tirzah, how was the yak?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Had taco's. Nothing else that was enough.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Mickey,

The Yak tasted just like a really lean beef. We usually buy a side of beef and it tasted really close to that only leaner.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Just made tyrkey rice soup for the first time. It turned out awesome and i'm amazed how much flavor was in that leftover carcass.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is on the hunt for fresh cabbage to make coleslaw. He has found another pack of frozen fish that's been hiding in the freezer. So, tonight might be coleslaw. For certain we'll have the fish deep fried along with a few hushpuppies.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight we're having roast and gravy, mashed potatoes, and gingered carrots. How about you? What's making your kitchen smell good right now?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

grilled pork tenderloin and fried shrimp with baked potato and corn.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having bacon and egg sandwiches w/some cut up fuji apples and pears. DH also made a couple of big bowls of popcorn to munch on while watching the tube this evening, and since it was mil's 89th b-day today there's leftover b-day cake for dessert if anyone wants it.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

had another turkey to roast, so also have all the trimmings for today. major YUM. it's warm today (altho so extremely dark and gloomy! food for the soul anyway) tomorrow I'm making stuffed peppers. rice, lean beef (we usually don't eat beef, but I'm wanting those peppers so bad! lol) monteray jack cheese, a dash of parmesan cheese, grated onion. I swear....I think I've been dreaming about those stuffed peppers.  I'll break my no carb rule to eat the rice in the mix. will also break the no beef rule. hey......when a girl wants stuffed peppers that bad.....it's all good!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

mamita said:


> had another turkey to roast, so also have all the trimmings for today. major YUM. it's warm today (altho so extremely dark and gloomy! food for the soul anyway) tomorrow I'm making stuffed peppers. rice, lean beef (we usually don't eat beef, but I'm wanting those peppers so bad! lol) monteray jack cheese, a dash of parmesan cheese, grated onion. I swear....I think I've been dreaming about those stuffed peppers.  I'll break my no carb rule to eat the rice in the mix. will also break the no beef rule. hey......when a girl wants stuffed peppers that bad.....it's all good!


Anyone that knows me knows I hate rice to the n'th degree but put it in stuffed peppers like you're making and I'm in taste heaven. 

It's ready to do a thunderstorm here. We're eating supper early to avoid the possibility that we might lose electric. And a quickly heated supper is a leftovers kind of supper. I've got a spot of mashed potatoes with roast beef gravy and sides of carrots and green beans. Also waiting on the crescent rolls to finish baking. DH is eating same plus the last of the roast beef.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight we are having chili & cornbread with block cheese sliced and peanut butter on crackers.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

pork loin chop greasy beans (what dear daughter has called them for 32 years )and baked taters with all the toppings


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

General Tso's Tofu made with broccoli, sauteed kale, egg drop soup, rice.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Spragghetti with pesto basil on it and spicy meatballs. Along with cheese garlic toast.


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

Oven baked chicken breasts, rice cooked in chicken broth, mixed vegetables, and cherry tomatoes. For dessert there is one slice of coconut custard pie and one slice of key lime pie.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

aftermidnight, what are "greasy beans?":spinsmiley:
Tonight we had sausage casserole, green beans and sliced peaches. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

My husband, son, & a friend got a good catch of stripe Sunday so I cooked it last night. We had white beans, cole slaw, hush puppies, & fried potatoes with it. I made a banana pudding (from scratch!!) and we also had leftover pineapple upside down cake. Had my MIL & two friends join us & we laughed & talked & had a good time.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having pork chops w/ a pan of roasted veggies (potatoes, turnips, onions) and pickled beets. Apple betty for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Eating light here in prep for the heavy hitters next week. Had a big salad with cherry tomatoes and croutons and a baked potato. DH had a grilled steak and baked potato.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Greasy beans are when the green beans are cooked with a bit of bacon and the fat along with some onion..She has called them greasy beans since she was 2 yrs old and is now 34 .Some of her names for things have continued and been passed on thru the family and friends..What a hoot to have cousins grandchildren calling food dishes the same because they heard their grandmomma call them that..
We have a dish we make that originally came from my Mom who wanted to call it "Phyllis's Chicken De lite"..But a few weeks later daughter couldn't remember what my Mom called it so she asked me to fix "that chicken s**t" ( the little ones call it Chicken Oh Oh )and much to my Mom;s displeasure the name has stuck thru out the family and friends ..Kids Ya gotta love em no matter how old they get ..


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We still have some of the Italian Roll leftover from Christmas. It does heat up good in the oven but we're both really tired of it now. Everyone has been sick and hasn't wanted much to eat. Lunch for the past several days has been homemade chicken soup. Supper tonight is a fried egg and cheese on a hamburger bun with honey buns on the side. :help:


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I made homemade pizza last week and froze one. I'm calling that supper tonight.  I'm tired, achey, sorta sicky, and this works for me tonight!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

SoulSurvivor,

What is the Italian Roll? It sounds interesting.

Tonight we are having leftover ham 

I am cooking up some Campanelle Pasta, mixing ham, green peas and alfredo sauce in it. And probably grate some Gruyere cheese over it (what I have on hand). We'll have that with a salad.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Soul and mamita, I hope you get to feeling better soon:angel: It's awful to be sick during the holidays.

I'm roasting some chicken drumsticks for supper, with potatoes, milk gravy & green beans and cinnamon pickles to go with it. Dessert is mincemeat pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tirzah said:


> SoulSurvivor,
> 
> What is the Italian Roll? It sounds interesting.


It's an expensive gift that I give us every Christmas. It's a quick meal/appetizer for surprise guests such as the grandkids. We never know ahead of time who or when to expect them. They usually love this roll but with everyone sick this year, not so much.

http://www.normthompson.com/jump.js...pe=PRODUCT&path=1,2,8,64,300&iProductID=16998


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We had pork liver with onions, sweet corn, fried okra, and homemade rolls. It was one of those occasional meals where EVERYTHING on the table was from our garden or raised by us (with the exception of the bread, which was homemade, and the drinks - sweet tea and Kool-Aid). We almost always have something on the table that we grew ourselves, but not usually an entire meal.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fish caught Friday & cooked last night. Striped bass with baked potato, hush puppies & slaw. MIL brought a pot of white beans & a pecan pie. Husband back out again & the temperature is about 19 degrees--can we say OCD??


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Today is early supper with meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, and crescent rolls.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hamburgers, onion rings, and salad. Tomorrow, though, I'll be doing some major cooking for a feast of Japanese New Years foods.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

We are having a pork shoulder that has been simmering for hours, along with bbq baked beans and mixed veg. Lots of leftovers for the days to come...:goodjob:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tried a new recipe last night Expresso-Balsamic Roasted Chicken and Vegetables. Yummy!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Roasted chicken, brown rice with almonds, cooked carrots, and some fruit for dinner.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH had a pork chop with gravy and mashed potatoes. I had the mashed potatoes with gravy and a mix of leftover corn and green beans. Also had cornbread and butter.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Homemade canned split pea veg ham soup, canned pears, and chicken.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Fried Chicken, mashed potatoes, pan gravy, and green beans. Yum yum!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Home canned french onion soup.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was a home canned jar of corned beef hash with extra leftover potatoes and biscuits and salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Japanese chicken-scallion rice bowl it's a new-to-me recipe so I hope it's good.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight we're having baked chicken w/ stuffing, baked butternut squash and green beans. Dessert is apple betty w/ a scoop of vanilla :icecream:


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Beef/vegetable soup, salad, GF banana/pumpkin bread. The bread is a new recipe and is in the oven right now. Really hope it's good.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Conchinita pibil over rice with homemade frijoles refritos and a salad. Cheesecake for dessert!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hamburger Helper, mashed potatoes, green beans and crescent rolls. I think we're in a menu slump here.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes w/gravy, carrots and cinnamon pickles. Leftover apple betty for dessert.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Sauasage & gravy and homemade biscuits.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was pierogies with bacon and eggs. 

Tonight made two pizzas - one with olives and onions and one with red bell pepper and onion and on one half broccoli, spinach, and mushrooms for me!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Delicious Vietnamese food! My husband helped a Vietnamese boy last year and his grateful mother has been dropping off home-cooked meals ever since. Yesterday she delivered pho soup, rice noodles cooked with crab, and something wrapped in little pieces of ?banana leaf? She's a seriously good cook, so we're looking forward to dinner tonight.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fettuccine Montoroso

Fettuccine with a pesto cream sauce, grilled chicken, and pine nuts.
Salad, and a crusty bread.

(I will make fettuccine alfredo for the 'pesto haters' in my home!)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Takeout bbq chicken eaten with my grandbaby- best meal evah.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Curried venison stew made in the crockpot with potatoes, carrots, mixed vegetables. Very good.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Beef bbq ribs from a steer we raised, mashed potatoes and rainbow carrots from our Bountiful Baskets last week.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pork roast and butter beans cooked on the wood heater.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Grilled spice rubbed pork loin slices, sautÃ©ed fresh spinach in olive oil and garlic, and steamed asparagus. This is one of our favorite meals.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Last night was veggie and chicken risotto.

Tonight- red beans, rice and sausage plus a green salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

The last couple of nights we've had Apple Cider Goulash. Tonight I made Spicy Sausage & Beans in the crock pot.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Grilled NY strip steaks, browned butter gnocchi with broccoli, and a vegetable.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Onion sausage, asparagus, baked beans, cinnamon cucumbers, crescent rolls and chocolate cherry cake for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tonight is Taco Salads. There aren't any good tomatoes around to use as a topping so I'm adding a can to Rotel tomatoes as I'm cooking the taco meat.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is spaghetti and garlic toast.. Dessert is layered yogurt cups using plain yogurt, raspberries and crumbled vanilla wafers.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We are going to a friend's home tonight but tomorrow night will be:

~Pioneer Woman's Fajitas (http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/03/beef-fajitas/)
~Homemade Chili Beans


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Taco soup and cornbread


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night made two pizzas - one pepperoni and one with leftover taco meat, jalapenos, and olives. Have to look in the freezer for something to grill out tonight.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Chicken casserole and tossed salad for lunch. Tonight will probably be leftover taco soup.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Baked ham, green beans and potato casserole


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Tonight is shepherds pie and tossed salad w/ lemon bars for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is pinto bean soup, baked cornbread with butter, and a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. It's a meal we lovingly refer to as Toot and Poot.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We're having roast chicken, stuffing, baked butternut squash, spinach casserole and cranberry sauce. Chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> Tonight is pinto bean soup, baked cornbread with butter, and a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. It's a meal we lovingly refer to as Toot and Poot.


ound:


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Hamsteak, mashed potatoes, carrots. I may make a carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Mickey said:


> ound:


Ditto!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Pork chops with barbecue sauce, collards, potato casserole and biscuits.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Tonight I think it is going to be a shepherd's pie that I made a couple of months ago and stashed in the freezer for nights when I am really tired. Tonight counts!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Navy beans, steamed cabbage, lots of cornbread! Soulsurvivor"s got nothing on us--after this meal we can toot with the best of them!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Marinated pork loin, sautÃ©ed green beans, and a green salad.


----------



## pijnlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Ham and mushroom omlet (yes for dinner) and fried potatoes.

May make a lemon razzberry pie for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

green beans, meat loaf, "fried" apples, creamed potatoes.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Beef stew and rice. Fresh Krispy Kreme donuts and coffee for dessert.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Chicken enchiladas.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Take-out pizza and salad

(Thursday is Pizza and a Movie night at our house)


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftovers--little bit of green beans, cabbage, navy beans, & fried apples with some fresh mac & cheese & fried Spam ( we admit to really liking it) .


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Beef Fried Rice


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Grilled pork chops, green beans, corn on cob and rice.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftovers from the leftovers!!!


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Homemade pizza with sausage, mushrooms, black olives and extra cheese made on the pizza stone.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Made Black Bean Tortilla Casserole last night. Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Lasagne and Tossed Salad with Homemade French Bread


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Tirzah, great minds think alike--that's what we had too (although the bread wasn't homemade)!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bacon fried rice


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, lima beans, and cornbread. Also had a pineapple and yogurt cup with crushed almonds on top.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Corned beef and cabbage. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Fettuccine Alfredo, broccoli and rolls.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Irish stew and poundies tonight!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

spaghetti, garlic bread.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Chicken & noodles, mashed tators, yeast rolls, and applesauce. All homemade by lil ole me.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We didn't do the paddy day menu, but did enjoy a big set of bbq ribs. Had enough left to shred for making sandwiches to eat tonight. That and oven fries sound pretty good right now.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

The smell of cabbage cooking is not my friend. Instead I made a roast, mashed potatoes, and carrots. 

Tonight we are having chicken, seasoned potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Black Bean Soup and a loaf of Russian Rye.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Taco salad


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sausage breakfast casserole, gift from the neighbor for help with wood.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover spaghetti & cheese biscuits. (I think I'm on a trend here--may have bacon & eggs instead!!)


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tonight is Pulled Pork from the crock pot, Texas Mopping Rolls, and salad.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Had company & had to keep adding stuff! We had salmon patties I had frozen & part of a spiral sliced ham. Leftover apples with an extra pint added. A lot of stewed potatoes & 2 & a half quarts of purple hull peas. Biscuits & a banana pudding. All the pudding, biscuits & potatoes are gone--I have a little ham & about a pint of peas left. I'm glad they liked it!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH played in his man cave and fried up frog legs that needed to come out of the freezer. I fixed a pot of mashed potatoes and baked some cornbread to go with it.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight is :

~Grilled Marinated Elk Steak
~Baked Beans
~Tossed Salad


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

tonight I'm making Mr. Delish his usual homemade pizza. love the easy Fridays! I'm having what I have everyday...chopped cooked chicken breast (about 1/4 of one), shredded mozzarella, can tomatoes, basil, mixed with one teaspoon of mayo. also some roasted cabbage on the side for me. I get stuck on one food that tastes good, so this is it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Supper tonight is some more fresh fish fried up that DH found in the freezer. The leftover mashed potatoes and cornbread will go pretty good with that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I'm going to order a pizza. Haven't done it in ages and after a week of very little sleep (for both DH and I)....I'm not motivated enough to even bother with food (much to my teenage son's disappointment. The boy's making lunch today, but doesn't know it yet, lol).


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night I made two pizzas - one pepperoni and one, half onion/olive and the other half (for me!) mushroom, spinach, & broccoli. Eating the leftover vegetable slices for lunch today. Tonight will be some frozen fish with a garlic butter sauce.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Hit a posum this morning so it looks like its gonna be possum fat biscuits, and blackeyed peas with a skilet of grease gravy.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Asopao de Pollo and a small green salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Baked fish with garlic butter sauce, roasted potatoes, and salad.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I am cooking up some barley in my homemade chicken broth, gonna add some of my canned chicken and salsa. Gonna add some sweet corn and chopped green chilies to it. Something new and different for us.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Fried shrimp and pasta salad


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Bratwurst and baked beans tonight


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

bbq brisket and potatoes from the crockpot! Yum!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Grilled out tonight - burgers, dogs, and smoked sausage.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I posted this in the Cooking forum supper thread. So, again we had baked salmon, fried potato cakes, and creamed corn for supper. My early morning snack was carrot sticks which I stole from the Easter bunny and a dip flavored with ginger. 

Happy Easter everyone.

[YOUTUBE]PPftVQwyPs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had game time snacks and watched Louisville beat Duke. Sweet.
Snacks were chicken wings with bbq, oven fries, and potato skins. Yogurt and raspberries with vanilla wafers for late night snack.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Browned potato chunks(fresh from the garden), cut up leftover chicken, a can of diced tomatoes with chili peppers, all mixed up with garlic, chili and onion powders,and cumin. With American cheese melted on top. And a tossed salad.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

this is a bit strange, but I woke up today craving cheeseburger pie. the bisquick recipe. so that's what's for supper tonight with a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm craving summer food so I'm doing a BBQ spice rubbed pork roast (which I'll shred and slather in BBQ sauce) on a whole wheat roll topped with coleslaw. 

I can pretend the weather is getting warmer...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is back on his fish and rice supper. Me, I'm having scrambled eggs with sliced tomatoes. Later snack will be more eggs enjoyed as deviled eggs with crackers and a kosher pickle dipped in honey mustard.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Rice and tomatoes, field peas, and pears


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Slow cooked chicken, mashed potatoes, and butternut squash


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

a shrimp and pasta casserole with both marinara and alfredo sauces, and an obscene amount of cheese. delicious and artery hardening!:rotfl:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Beef soup with rivels and salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

An excellent shrimp veggie rice bowl.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Grilled cheese and momater soup


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thursday night was Mediterranean Tuna Salad with egg, olives, red onion, and feta cheese. Friday night had pizza delivered. Last night was Roasted Cajun Turkey Breast in the crock pot. Tonight will be leftover turkey.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

corned beef w/ cabbage and potatoes


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

farmersonja said:


> a shrimp and pasta casserole with both marinara and alfredo sauces, and an obscene amount of cheese. delicious and artery hardening!:rotfl:


I really wish I hadn't read this. Tonight is clean out the fridge night, but I don't wanna! I want shrimp and pasta now. :Bawling:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tonight is my version of a Ky Hot Brown sandwich. It's made by buttering and pan toasting a thick piece of bread. Use the toasted bread as the base in a baking dish with some depth, like a pie plate. On top of that place sliced turkey and ham and then sliced tomato and fried bacon. Top all with cheese sauce. Will need about 2 cups for 2 sandwiches. Place under broiler until sauce bubbles and starts turning brown. Take out and allow to rest a minute. Sprinkle top with paprika, pepper and salt. Serve. 

Here's Betty's version of the Brown Hotel's Hot Brown Sandwich:

[YOUTUBE]7Q9kvO56eFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Tonight is roasted lemon pepper chicken and rice cooked in veggie broth!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

strawberrygirl said:


> I really wish I hadn't read this. Tonight is clean out the fridge night, but I don't wanna! I want shrimp and pasta now. :Bawling:


I can get you the recipe for a non-cleaning the fridge out night if you like!:thumb:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Cheese steak with onions and my fresh goat cheese.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

farmersonja said:


> I can get you the recipe for a non-cleaning the fridge out night if you like!:thumb:


That would be great. Thank you!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Ingredients:
1 lb frozen, cooked shrimp, thawed 
1 box penne pasta, cooked 
1 jar (15oz) Alfredo sauce 
1 jar (24oz) Marinara sauce 
2 cups shredded Mozzarella cheese 
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese 

1. Mix Alfredo and Marinara sauce together in baking dish.
2. Add Mozzarella cheese and combine together.
3. Add shrimp and stir to coat.
4. Pour in cooked penne noodles and gently combine together.
5. Bake at 350 for 25 minutes.
6. Remove from oven, sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and continue cooking for 5-10 minutes.


Here you go! By the way, this makes 6 really big servings or 8 averages servings. Lots of leftovers that only get better.


----------



## Ohio Kenny (Sep 26, 2012)

New user. First post. We had my Favorite "cheapo meal", creamed chicken gizzards and hearts over mashed potatoes


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Ohio Kenny said:


> New user. First post. We had my Favorite "cheapo meal", creamed chicken gizzards and hearts over mashed potatoes


Welcome to the forum and that sounds like a great supper to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tonight is a quick meal night- sliced zucchini, asparagus and sweet onion sautÃ©ed in Good Seasons dressing with sliced jalapeno sausage. Easy peasy.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Highs in the 70s and it's grill weather for us. Having grilled steak and mushrooms with baked potato and salad.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Tonight
Seasoned crockpot venison(stew size pieces;homemade spanish rice and mustard greens. Romaine salad with tomato/cukes/celery with Walden Farms salad dressing.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Last night we had what the children call "breakfast supper"-- bacon, eggs and grits.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Kay, growing up we often had breakfast suppers. And in the summer sometimes we would have Banana Splits for supper 

Tonight is:

~Roasted Chicken with Gravy (scored a killer deal on organic chicken)
~Mashed Potatoes
~Peas
~Homemade Cranberry Sauce


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We have breakfast for supper once/week. Eggs are by far the cheapest protein available.

It's not my night to cook, but I hear DD is making sticky chicken, crispy potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Tonight was quiche, fruit salad and sweet rolls.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night tried a new recipe - Baked Bean Soup in the crockpot. Pretty tasty! Tonight is meatballs - in the crockpot.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight we are having:

~Lemon and Chive Salmon Cakes with Tarragon Tartar Sauce (this will be made with leftover grilled salmon and we have fresh chives!)
~Tossed Salad
~Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

cheese steak hoagie here. all glorious in cheese goodness. real steak, sliced way thin. lettuce, tomato, onion, mushrooms. the only day I eat anything carby like a bun. woot! for me being all bad.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Fried Crappie, Onion rings and Coleslaw. Maybe a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Smoked pork butt (or what ever it's new name is), green beans and garlic/Parmesan bread.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Fish fillets with garlic butter, fries, and salad.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight we are having manwhiches, french fries and deviled eggs.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Beef and gravy over rice, butter beans and fruit salad.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Hotter than "h e double toothpicks" chicken with peanuts - trying to scorch out a wretched sore throat and cold.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

we had chili last night with a lot of leftovers...even with me and dh eating it for lunch today...so tonight we had "baked potato bar" and used up some of the chili that way. didn't have any sour cream so subbed some homemade ranch dip...pretty tasty!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was Expresso Balsamic Roasted Chicken and Vegetables. Having the leftovers for lunch.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tonight is fish fillets, cole slaw, hushpuppies and maybe fries.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I roasted a turkey over the weekend, so this week 's dinners will all be turkey in some form. Last night was hot turkey sandwiches, and tonight will be a turkey stirfry.


----------



## wistful dreams (Aug 25, 2009)

Homemade chicken cordon bleu, roasted garlic potatoes, blanched green beans, and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH had baked fish and rice. I made myself a vegetarian hot brown - fried egg, sliced tomato topped with white gravy and grated cheese, broiled until bubbly.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sausage, eggs, biscuits & gravy.


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

I canned sweet and sour chicken from the Canning Granny website last night, four quarts. I've been dying to know what it tastes like...so I'm opening a jar for supper and serving over rice. If it's good, I will make more this weekend. Easy convenience meal.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

~Pan-Roasted Chuck Steak (too windy to grill)
~Corn on the Cob
~Tossed Salad


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I put a deer roast in the crockpot with a barbecue mixture for barbecue sandwiches. The boys will probably grab that & have it gone. Joe & I are having tortellini alfredo, salad and whole wheat dinner rolls.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

hub will be late, so just making him burgers and have some cantaloupe. a salad for me. I'm waiting now for the grill to be ready to grill boneless chicken breasts. planning grilled chicken salad for tomorrow. (so nice today, but supposed to be stormy tomorrow) lots of cheese (sorry, hub..no fries in it!), salad makings, and homemade herb croutons.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

A nice pot of taco soup...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Fresh onions and cabbage out of the garden,along with potato salad,deviled eggs,cornbread, pigtails and iced tea.Desert?Banana pudding.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Last night was Black Bean Tortilla Casserole. Tonight will be leftovers.

Eddie - you can send me some of that nana pudding!!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

bbq meatloaf and spinach salad


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

We had bbq chicken sandwiches and roasted red potatoes with herb and garlic seasoning. This morning I put a bag of the boneless, skinless chicken breast in the crockpot and added a bottle of bbq sauce and it cooked on low all day. It was sure nice to have dinner almost done when I got home.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had meatloaf and mashed potatoes. Baked peaches with a topping as dessert.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

It turned cold here with a frost warning so I used up my broccoli stems in cheese & broccoli soup with cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It's cooler here too and soup had to rule so we're having pinto bean soup with baked cornbread. Also just finished putting together a veggie and dip tray in the fridge for snacking the next few days.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Tonight is:

~Blackberry Balsamic Glazed Chicken Breasts
~Roasted Asparagus
~Oven Fries


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

What do you call supper at 3 pm? High tea at 3? I guess I'll say we ate supper early. It was good too. Had baked chicken with mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, coleslaw and yeast rolls. Dessert was fruit salad made with a can of drained mandarin oranges, a can of drained cubed pineapple, a small container of vanilla yogurt and a few spoons of coconut.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Sirloin steak covered w/cream of mushroom soup has been going in the crock pot all day, just finished making rice to serve it on. Heat up some green beans and there's supper. Mmmmm


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

We had sliced corn beef cooked in a crockpot, mashed potatoes and peas. Cookies for desert.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

tonasket isnspired me yesterday, so today I have a pot roast in the oven. Will serve it with potatoes and parsnips mashed together, carrots and baked onions. DH has been craving apple betty so that's what's for dessert.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Soft tacos tonight (ground beef)


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Cheeseburger soup


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH made a special trip to the grocery to buy a roast on sale. We're having that tomorrow night. Tonight was baked fish, rice for DH, baked potato for me along with a steamed serving of fresh veggies from my snack tray. And dessert is Klondike ice cream sandwiches. :bouncy: It was a surprise from DH's grocery trip. Made my day. Shoot, made my week.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Tonight: orange chicken stir-fry. 
Tomorrow: Chicken Mole. I found a freaky-scary freezer-burnt whole chicken that is who-knows how old. I didn't want it to go to waste, but I knew I'd have to mask it pretty well. Early taste tests have me looking forward to dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm with you soulsurvivor; any day that ice cream is on the menu is a GREAT day!:clap:


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got some crappie caught Sunday. I'm going to try baking it with some butter maybe Old Bay. Any suggestions welcome. Probably have a baked potato & some green beans with it.


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

:bouncyork Chops on sale! Put them in a presser cooker with 1 part water and 2 parts BBQ sauce:stirpot:. When the hole house smells of BBQ and the pork can barley be picked up with a fork its ready. :grin:

I live alone so bag a meals worth and...potato salad or green beans or what ever have on hand,:clap: and then some.:icecream:


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Last night baked, skinless, boneless chicken breast-stuffed with pepperoni and mozzerella cheese, topped with some tomato sauce(spaghetti).


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH put the roast and veggies in the crockpot last night. I'm about ready to dig into it and eat. I've been smelling it cook all night and it's going to be my breakfast, dinner and supper. I'm going to start with a roast beef sandwich and work my way up to a big plate of carrots, potatoes and onions covered with gravy. No way will I be hungry today. :rock:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Rainy and cool here - again!! Chili in the crockpot with cornbread and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Vegetarian tacos. All organic and non GMO ingredients.  Boys love them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Ribeye steaks with chimichurri sauce, fresh spinach sautÃ©ed with garlic, and asparagus. DH is working tonight so no picnics for us.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Chicken fajitas


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Tri-tip steak, roasted squash, fresh asparagus, fruit salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH has a doctor appointment tomorrow and is watching his diet tonight. Doesn't want to go in and gas them to death. We've been eating enough beans to do that to the unsuspecting. So, no bean soup and cornbread for him but doesn't stop me from enjoying it. He's having a piece of fried pork loin along with some left over mashed potatoes and gravy. Late snack tonight is half a frozen banana with a caramel dipping sauce and a few vanilla wafers.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Leftover barbecue, rice and hash, green beans, corn, and blackberry cobbler.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I just made over 200 meatballs! A ground beef, pork, bread crumb, egg, curry, mace, salt and pepper and garlic and a chopped onion, formed into meatballs and put into every deep pan I could hunt down in the house.

Mmmm.... I already ate four.. cause I needed to taste one and see that they were properly seasoned and you know you can't eat just one...

Boiling up cheap egg noodles and adding some alfredo sauce and I'll be gobbling some good food down. I'll have to take about 50 meatballs to work to share, since they know I was making them. I'll put at least 50-100 in my freezer and have meatballs WHENEVER I WANT!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Bratwurst & corn from the grill with potato salad and green salad.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We had smoked kielbasa on the grill, potato salad, sliced tomatoes and cheese drizzled w/evoo and corn on the cob. Dessert was chocolate pudding cake.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Grilled marinated pork loin, grilled zucchini, and another veg that will be grilled because it's too hot to even use the microwave.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It was breakfast for supper and we had scrambled eggs, fried potatoes and bacon with sliced tomato on the side. My tummy is happy too.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Round steak in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup/onion soup mix over it, baked potato slices, green bean casserole, deviled eggs, homemade dinner rolls, and cherry cream cheese crescent rolls.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Pinto's with onion and a littls bit of smoked sausage in it, coleslaw and cornbread....
Tomorrow I'll add some kidneys to the pintos and make chili


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had beef roast last night so it will be a reheat of that meal, except for the carrots. DH bought a small bag of peeled carrots at Kroger and even after steaming, microwaving, and steaming more the carrots refused to get tender. I don't know, maybe they sell those peeled carrots just for the dipping crowd that likes to crunch on fresh carrots and dip?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I have huge glorious buns, so I'm thinking bacon, lettuce tomato sandwiches are what rules the day. yummy big tomatoes make it more amazing than even bacon. ok...maybe not..I mean, it's BACON. LOL


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbit stew with noodles. rice pudding for desert.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Chicken fried steak, boiled baby red potatoes with butter, green salad and fruit salad of strawberries, blueberries, bananas and yogurt.


----------

